# Battlefield 3: Origin-EULA - Client sammelt persönliche Daten, Datenschützer sind alarmiert



## TheKhoaNguyen (28. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3: Origin-EULA - Client sammelt persönliche Daten, Datenschützer sind alarmiert* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3: Origin-EULA - Client sammelt persönliche Daten, Datenschützer sind alarmiert


----------



## schattenlord98 (28. Oktober 2011)

Je mehr die Dreistigkeit von EA an die Öffentlichkeit gerät, desto besser. Die müssen merken, dass sich nicht jeder so etwas gefallen lässt! Für mich ist BF3 vorerst tabu...


----------



## boyclar (28. Oktober 2011)

Werde Bf3 erst kaufen wenn origin weg bzw. die Nutzungsbedingungen verbessert wurden...


----------



## Kuomo (28. Oktober 2011)

Schade um das tolle spiel :/


----------



## FuOrgiK (28. Oktober 2011)

Hallo werte Spielergemeinde!
Ja ich oute mich als Käufer von BF3. Ich hasse allerdings faschistoide EULAS.
Nun habe ich mir überlegt wie ich das Problem für mich lösen kann.
Ich bin im Besitz einer älteren 160 gb HD. Also kommt da ein nacktes Windows drauf und ausschließlich BF3!
Ein kleines Prob gibt es noch zu lösen. Nach dem Booten sieht man die beiden anderen HD's natürlich noch. Hier bedarf es noch Hirnschmalz wie der Zugriff auff die beiden HD's verhindert werden kann.
Fall's die PCGAMES Redaktion oder ein BF3 Gamer, oder auch andere eine Idee haben, nehme ich diese gerne an.
Falls mir noch was einfällt melde ich mich wieder.
Mein BF3 habe ich bei Ama in GB bestellt und muss sowieso noch bis 3.11. warten.
@Origin - viel Spass beim spionieren von "Nichts".
Happy Weekend


----------



## FlorianStangl (28. Oktober 2011)

FuOrgiK schrieb:


> Fall's die PCGAMES Redaktion oder ein BF3 Gamer, oder auch andere eine Idee haben, nehme ich diese gerne an.


 Variante 1: Zwei Betriebssysteme nutzen, eines für alles außer Origin, eines für Origin. 
Variante 2: Virtuelle Maschine aufsetzen, darin alles fürs Surfen, Arbeiten, Mailen, etc. rein und auf der "normalen" Installation BF3 mit Origin.


----------



## HOTBLACK (28. Oktober 2011)

Wer jetzt immer noch solche sprüche wie ''na und?'' ''mir egal'' usw. abläßt, der is nich ganz dicht und dem is auch nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## Servicehans (28. Oktober 2011)

Wenn man gescheite Spiele will (Fifa 12, BF3, ME3) führt kein Weg an EA vorbei. Einfach schlimm. Ich habe die Wahl zwischen: 
1.Spiel kaufen und Spionage in Kauf nehmen 
2.Spiel nicht kaufen, dafür auf den Spass verzichten 
ODER 
3.Viel Zeit und Nerven dafür verwenden, nach Lösungen zu suchen mit denen man spielen kann ohne ausspioniert zu werden (meine Wahl).
Warum erkennen es die guten Entwicklerstudios (Bioware,dice etc.) nicht, dass sie ohne EA besser dran wären?? Dieses negativ-Image das EA hat (Origin-Spionage, Serverchoas zum Start von der BF3 BETA/offi. Release), färbt doch auch negativ auf die Studios ab, obwohl die nichts dafür können. 
Warum gründen dieses Studios nicht ihren eig. Publisher? Schlechter wie EA kann man ja nicht machen.


----------



## FuOrgiK (28. Oktober 2011)

FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Variante 1: Zwei Betriebssysteme nutzen, eines für alles außer Origin, eines für Origin.
> Variante 2: Virtuelle Maschine aufsetzen, darin alles fürs Surfen, Arbeiten, Mailen, etc. rein und auf der "normalen" Installation BF3 mit Origin.


 
Ich habe noch eine Win Lizenz, aber ich will die HD in den PC einbauen und nicht immer den Stecker für die anderen HD ziehen. Nach dem Booten der BF3 HD sehe ich im Explorer natürlich die beiden anderen physikalischen HD's.
Ich muss also verhindern das die Origin Spyware die LW scannen kann.
Gruß und Happy Weekend


----------



## Exar-K (28. Oktober 2011)

Die alte Headline dieser News fand ich irgendwie griffiger. 
*Battlefield 3*: Skandal um EAs Origin ist Top-News beim Nachrichtenmagazin DER SPIEGEL

Edit: Ah ok, das war ein ganz anderer Artikel und ihr habt ihn gelöscht, oder in diesen hier integriert.


----------



## Flo66R6 (28. Oktober 2011)

Ganze ehrlich, wenn das selbst bei Spiegel-Online schon eine Hauptnachricht wert ist und nicht nur am Rande unter "Netzwelt" auftaucht, bin ich mir sicher, dass EA sich langsam auch gedanken machen wird...

Spiegel-Online ist eine der wichtigsten Nachrichtenseiten im deutschsprachigen Raum!

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## warthog2k (28. Oktober 2011)

FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Variante 1: Zwei Betriebssysteme nutzen, eines für alles außer Origin, eines für Origin.


Funktioniert leider nicht, wenn das zweite Betriebssystem (für nicht-Origin) auf der gleichen Platte oder einer anderen Platte innerhalb des gleichen Computers installiert ist. Diese Platten werden ja auch vom ersten Betriebssystem (das für Origin) erkannt und haben i.d.R. darauf Zugriff.



FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Variante 2: Virtuelle Maschine aufsetzen, darin alles fürs Surfen, Arbeiten, Mailen, etc. rein und auf der "normalen" Installation BF3 mit Origin.


Leider etwas umständlich, aber durchaus eine Lösung.

Eine in meinen Augen etwas einfachere, aber dennoch umständliche Lösung wäre, TrueCrypt zu installieren und die Festplatte / Pratition mit privaten Daten zu verschlüsseln (vollständig). Um Zugriff auf eine so verschlüsselte Partition oder Festplatte zu erhalten, muss die Partition / Festplatte in TrueCrypt ge-mountet werden. Wenn man Origin starten möchte, entweder die verschlüsselte Platte / Partition gar nicht einhängen oder halt - falls bereits eingehängt - einfach wieder aushängen (dismount).


----------



## MrCry3Angel (28. Oktober 2011)

@Servicehans
du hast ja sowas von Recht "!
es sind immer die Publisher schuld beispiel "Gothic3 und JoWooD"
machts doch wie Bethesda Softworks die sind Spieleentwickler und Publisher zugleich und bringen ständig hoch anspruchsvolle Games raus die zugleich meisten "Spiel des Jahres" werden !


----------



## Watzmann2009 (28. Oktober 2011)

Servus!

EIne Frage beschäftigt mich, seit ich diese ausufernden Artikel über Origin und die EULA zu BF3 gelesen habe!
Das Spiel ist doch von mehreren "potenziellen Fachzeitschriften" mal mehr und mal weniger getestet worden!
Mir kann keiner glaubhaft vermitteln, das dieses Problem mit Origin (EULA) nicht schon vorher bekannt war!
Die werden doch nicht erst in der letzten Minute erstellt, oder etwa doch?!
Schade, sollte eigentlich eines von meinen neuen Spielen werden!
Aber auch so vergrault man (EA) sich Kunden!

Grüße aus den Alpen!


----------



## Cairilius (28. Oktober 2011)

Gut, dass ich mir das Spiel noch nicht gekauft habe - Kopierschutzkomplikationen ist man ja gewohnt, ebenso Clients und Accounterstellungen (einschließlich die Erfassung einiger Daten), aber DAS ist ja nun wirklich mehr als nur inakzeptabel 0o


----------



## FlorianStangl (28. Oktober 2011)

warthog2k schrieb:


> Funktioniert leider nicht, wenn das zweite Betriebssystem (für nicht-Origin) auf der gleichen Platte oder einer anderen Platte innerhalb des gleichen Computers installiert ist. Diese Platten werden ja auch vom ersten Betriebssystem (das für Origin) erkannt und haben i.d.R. darauf Zugriff.


 Ja, das von mir war zu knapp formuliert - Linux wäre z.B. eine gute Lösung für die Nicht-Spiele-Installation. 2x Win 7 würde wenig bringen.


----------



## Highlig (28. Oktober 2011)

Booom! 

Leider kam mein Thread im Forum nicht zu potte... Abschlussarbeit ich komme  

Die Reaktion klar wie das bekannte Amen in der Kirche. Mich würde jetzt mal interessieren welche Einbußen es bei den Verkaufszahlen gibt. Im Vornherein hat sich ja scheinbar niemand wirklich Gedanken gemacht. Schade eigentlich, da die EULA schon eine ganze Weile eingesehen werden konnte. 

Auch an die PC Games Redaktion muss ich hier einen kritischen Vorwurf erheben. Wieso ist es von euch nicht deutlicher kommuniziert worden? Hype um das Spiel ist ja das eine.. Aber eine News zu Origin wäre sicherlich ebenfalls interessant gewesen. Besonders im Zusammenhang mit dem wohl meist erwarteten Spiel des Jahres.

Ich möchte an dieser Stell noch auf die Petition auf Facebook hinweise.


----------



## FlorianStangl (28. Oktober 2011)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Die alte Headline dieser News fand ich irgendwie griffiger.
> *Battlefield 3*: Skandal um EAs Origin ist Top-News beim Nachrichtenmagazin DER SPIEGEL
> 
> Edit: Ah ok, das war ein ganz anderer Artikel und ihr habt ihn gelöscht, oder in diesen hier integriert.


 Die Artikel enthielten beide im wesentlichen das Gleiche, daher haben wir auf einen reduziert.


----------



## Exar-K (28. Oktober 2011)

Watzmann2009 schrieb:


> EIne Frage beschäftigt mich, seit ich diese ausufernden Artikel über Origin und die EULA zu BF3 gelesen habe!
> Das Spiel ist doch von mehreren "potenziellen Fachzeitschriften" mal mehr und mal weniger getestet worden!
> Mir kann keiner glaubhaft vermitteln, das dieses Problem mit Origin (EULA) nicht schon vorher bekannt war!
> Die werden doch nicht erst in der letzten Minute erstellt, oder etwa doch?!


 Natürlich war das schon eine ganze Weile bekannt, aber die Spielezeitschriften und Onlinemagazine können es sich mit EA eben nicht verscherzen (Previews, Testmuster, Werbekunden). Dem Spiegel hingegen ist das scheißegal und er kann ungestraft den Stinkefinger ausfahren, da er in keinster Weise von den Spielepublishern abhängig ist.


----------



## warthog2k (28. Oktober 2011)

FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Ja, das von mir war zu knapp formuliert - Linux wäre z.B. eine gute Lösung für die Nicht-Spiele-Installation. 2x Win 7 würde wenig bringen.


 
Ja, so ist das durchaus eine Lösung, wenn auch nicht gerade komfortabel.

Beim längeren Nachdenken fällt mir auch ein Schwachpunkt an meinem Lösungsvorschlag mit TrueCrypt auf: Die Windowspartition muss ja entweder unverschlüsselt vorliegen oder über TrueCrypt gemountet werden - was einem entschlüsseln gleich kommt. Und genau auf dieser Partition liegt die Windows Registry. Ich gehe jede Wette ein, dass Origin die Registry durchsucht... Da fällt mir noch keine Lösung zu ein... Evtl. später.


----------



## Exar-K (28. Oktober 2011)

Highlig schrieb:


> Ich möchte an dieser Stell noch auf die Petition auf *Facebook* hinweise.


 Das ist an Bigotterie fast nicht mehr zu überbieten.


----------



## kamelle (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde es erstaunlich, dass sich soviele tatsächlich das Spiel gekauft haben und jetzt ganz entsetzt tun.
Das ist doch alles nicht neu, sondern bereits seit Wochen bekannt und auch lang und ausdauernd diskutiert worden...
Wirklich erstaunlich...


----------



## Highlig (28. Oktober 2011)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Natürlich war das schon eine ganze Weile bekannt, aber die Spielezeitschriften und Onlinemagazine können es sich mit EA eben nicht verscherzen (Previews, Testmuster, Werbekunden). Dem Spiegel hingegen ist das scheißegal und er kann ungestraft den Stinkefinger ausfahren, da er in keinster Weise von den Spielepublishern abhängig ist.


 
Das ist absolut keine Entschuldigung! Gerade Zeitschriften und Magazine graben damit ihr eigenes Grab. Achtung Offtopic.. Wird für Konsumenten ersichtlich welche umtriebe sich der deutsche Qualitätsjournalismus leistet, sinken doch damit die Zahlen der Abonnements? Ergo: Weniger Werbekunden da weniger Leser... Ergo: Mehr Platz für Publikationen von Firmen vgl. Wired Gegenentwurf von Saturn oder RedBulls Bulletin... Diese sind meist sehr gut lesbar und der Leser erwartet, aufgrund des günstigen Unterfangens Werbung und kann damit nicht enttäuscht werden.
Warum ist der Spiegel das deutsche Leitmedium? (Nein es ist nämlich nicht die Bild...) Weil dieser seit jeher diesen Eindruck verhindert. Ich zahle lieber ein paar Euro mehr für ein werbefreies und hochwertiges Spielemagazin als für Werbemüll den ich auch aus Pressemitteilungen zusammensuchen kann.
Offtopic Ende

Ich gebe aber zu der Eindruck zur PC Games wächst stetig...


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich werd' nie verstehen, wie man seine eigenen Kunden so behandeln kann. Schließlich leben sie von uns. Würden die Leute ihre Spiele nicht kaufen, dann wären sie alle arbeitslos und könnten den Dreck aus dem Mülleimer fressen. Aber anstatt uns dafür zu danken, dass wir sie unterstützen, kriegt man immer einen voll Tritt mitten in die Eier. 

Ich sehs ja bei mir auch. Spiele seit 1989 am PC. Ich kaufe alle meine Sachen, hab nichts Illegales auf meinem PC. Alle Spiele sind gekauft, meine Betriebsysteme sind gekauft, auch Programme wie Kaspersky kaufe ich. Und was hat man davon? NICHTS! Man muss sich meist nur noch rumärgern, während man von den Leuten, die sich das Ganze illegal beschaffen, dann auch noch ausgelacht wird, weil sie die ganzen Probleme nicht kennen. Die sind nicht auf irgendwelche Server angewiesen, müssen nicht immer online sein, sich nirgendwo registrieren, die werden nicht per irgendwelchen DRM-Systemen überwacht und/oder abgescannt. Da fragt man sich schon, wer ist da eigentlich der Dumme? Und je mehr sie auf solchen Kram setzen desto mehr und lauter frage ich mich: "Warum kaufst du eigentlich noch die Spiele? Was spricht dafür?" Die Argumente dafür werden jedenfalls immer weniger.
Und ins Raubkopierlager möchte ich eigentlich auch nicht wechseln, weil da würde ich mich auch unwohl fühlen, das ist ja auch nicht das Richtige. 
Leider war ich so dumm - und den Schuh muss ich mir anziehen - dass ich mir BF3 gekauft hab, um es mit anderen hier aus der Community zocken zu können. Das war ein scheiß Fehler, den ich jetzt schon bereue. In Zukunft gibts aber keine EA Spiele mehr, die sind jetzt auf meiner schwarzen Liste.


----------



## Darknomis806 (28. Oktober 2011)

lieber ne alte engine anstatt en stasiprogramm auf meinem pc!


----------



## DerElfenritter (28. Oktober 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich werd' nie verstehen, wie man seine eigenen Kunden so behandeln kann. Schließlich leben sie von uns. Würden die Leute ihre Spiele nicht kaufen, dann wären sie alle arbeitslos und könnten den Dreck aus dem Mülleimer fressen. Aber anstatt uns dafür zu danken, dass wir sie unterstützen, kriegt man immer einen voll Tritt mitten in die Eier.
> 
> Ich sehs ja bei mir auch. Spiele seit 1989 am PC. Ich kaufe alle meine Sachen, hab nichts Illegales auf meinem PC. Alle Spiele sind gekauft, meine Betriebsysteme sind gekauft, auch Programme wie Kaspersky kaufe ich. Und was hat man davon? NICHTS! Man muss sich meist nur noch rumärgern, während man von den Leuten, die sich das Ganze illegal beschaffen, dann auch noch ausgelacht wird, weil sie die ganzen Probleme nicht kennen. Die sind nicht auf irgendwelche Server angewiesen, müssen nicht immer online sein, sich nirgendwo registrieren, die werden nicht per irgendwelchen DRM-Systemen überwacht und/oder abgescannt. Da fragt man sich schon, wer ist da eigentlich der Dumme? Und je mehr sie auf solchen Kram setzen desto mehr und lauter frage ich mich: "Warum kaufst du eigentlich noch die Spiele? Was spricht dafür?" Die Argumente dafür werden jedenfalls immer weniger.
> Und ins Raubkopierlager möchte ich eigentlich auch nicht wechseln, weil da würde ich mich auch unwohl fühlen, das ist ja auch nicht das Richtige.
> Leider war ich so dumm - und den Schuh muss ich mir anziehen - dass ich mir BF3 gekauft hab, um es mit anderen hier aus der Community zocken zu können. Das war ein scheiß Fehler, den ich jetzt schon bereue. In Zukunft gibts aber keine EA Spiele mehr, die sind jetzt auf meiner schwarzen Liste.




Traurige Wahrheit, zum Raupkopiererlager wechseln bringts auch nicht, dann unterstützt ja die widerum.
Ich verzichte einfach, fertig. Mein Geld kriegen die nicht.


----------



## serienonkel (28. Oktober 2011)

Jo EA wollen wir doch mal sehen wie lange du deinen Software Schrott noch vermarkten darfst unter diesen Bedingungen!

Schön das auch die Staatsanwaltschaft endlich begriffen hat das dort der Kunde gegängelt wird und sie sich über unsere Gesetze stellen wollen. Ich wür de das Spiel ja auch gerne Spielen doch ist unter solchen Umständen für mich der Kauf einer solchen Software nicht vertretbar und (sorry wenn ich das so sage) muss Verboten werden bzw. die Eula entschärft so das nicht mehr etliche Gesetze verletzt werden.Wie heist es denn so schön in dem NVidia Banner mit dem PC Games weiter wirbt : Rüste Dich oder Du verlierst alles.
Richtig müsste es heißen Rüste Dich und du verlierst alles.

Ich finde es traurig das dieses Produkt weiter so stark beworben wird.Nachdem jetzt auch dem dümmsten Sepp klar sein sollte das seine Rechte verletzt werden wundert es mich nur wenn ich Deutsche Verkaufszahlen sehe.Jeder hat das Recht sein Game auf Grund der Eula zurück zugeben.Doch leider finden sich zuvile damit ab und denken das schon nix passieren wird.Wenn wir Spieler uns weiter solche Bedingungen gefallen lassen ist es doch klar das der Spieler immer mehr zur Marionette der Großkonzerne wird.EA verletzt eklatant unsere Rechte und die User nehmen es hin.In meinen Augen ist es ein trauer Spiel was sich hier abspielt.Alle beschweren sich über DLC Kosten und flamen was das Zeug hält doch wenn ein Konzern wie EA sämtliche Datenschutzrechte verletzt ist es Ok? Das ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar. Ich habe mich heute mit meinem Anwalt besprochen weil Saturn das geöffnete Spiel nicht zurück nehmen will obwohl es deren Pflicht ist. Ich bin dafür das auf jedem Spiel egal was für ein Kopierschutz (wie es EA nennt) groß und klar erkennbar auf der Vorderseite der Hülle zu kennzeichnen ist.

Desweiteren finde ich es eine Frechheit das alte Spiele von EA über das Programm (nennen wir es mal so) Origin laufen sollen.Sollte sich rausstellen das alte Spiele wie NFS HP und Konsorten mit der Eula von Origin nachträglich ausgestattet werden wird es wohl Schadensersatzklagen hageln.

Schade nur das Magazine wie PC Games seine Leser bis zum Eklat im unklaren gelassen haben.Auch eine Testversion sollte mit einer EULA ausgestattet sein die man lesen kann.Mir kann keiner glaubhaft machen das Origin erst jetzt diese EULA besitzt.


----------



## billy336 (28. Oktober 2011)

tja da sollten alle, die origins installiert haben, lieber ihre gecrackten games, proggis, heruntergeladenen filme, mp3's rechtradikale mucke, kinderpornos und was noch so alles die festplatten verseucht, schleunigst entfernen. die arbeiten neuerdings mit dem FBI zusammen so wies sichs anhört^^
ich habe zwar nix zu verbergen auf meinem gaming pc, aber freuen tu ich mich auch nicht, wenn die mir alle emails durchlesen und jeden klick nachverfolgen den ich im inet getätigt habe. die amis tun mir bloss leid, da sind die regelungen für datenschutz ein witz...


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (28. Oktober 2011)

Watzmann2009 schrieb:


> EIne Frage beschäftigt mich, seit ich diese ausufernden Artikel über Origin und die EULA zu BF3 gelesen habe! Das Spiel ist doch von mehreren "potenziellen Fachzeitschriften" mal mehr und mal weniger getestet worden! Mir kann keiner glaubhaft vermitteln, das dieses Problem mit Origin (EULA) nicht schon vorher bekannt war! Die werden doch nicht erst in der letzten Minute erstellt, oder etwa doch?!


 
Bei den Anspielmöglichkeiten vor Release des Spiels und auch beim Test lag/liegt der Fokus auf allem Möglichem, aber ganz sicher nicht auf der EULA. Klar ist aber, dass das Thema Datenschutz gerade bei jetzt anstehenden Spielen wie Diablo 3, The Old Republic oder auch dem Call-of-Duty-Elite-Service stärker in den Mittelpunkt des Interesses rückt. Da wird die Presse stärker drauf achten, aber auch die Kundschaft.

Egal, ob PSN-Datenklau oder Google Streetview oder Facebook-Privacy-Einstellungen oder Apple-Restriktionen oder jetzt eben Origin: Da müssen wir einfach noch genauer hingucken und durch intensive Berichterstattung (so wie es derzeit passiert) am Ball bleiben, um so eine Verbesserung der Lage hinzubekommen. Ich bin mir sicher, dass es sehr zügig eine Reaktion von EA geben wird, in der die Bedingungen korrigiert werden.

Um das klar zu sagen: Eine seriöse Beurteilung einer EULA - egal ob von einem Browserspiel oder einem MMORPG oder einem Shooter oder einer App - kann im Grunde nur durch einen Juristen oder einen Verbraucherschützer erfolgen, und das in jedem Einzelfall. Journalisten können das sicher initiieren und prüfen lassen und das in verständlichen Worten zusammenfassen, aber ganz sicher nicht fundiert "nebenbei" auseinanderpflücken. Auch der SPIEGEL-Kollege hat dazu Experten (Professoren, Anwälte) befragt.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## TueTueTue (28. Oktober 2011)

Toll, dass das hier thematisiert wird, und sogar auf der Startseite ganz oben. Hoffe, dass das Auflehnen der Community was bewirkt, auf gamestar.de ist der Thread bereits unglaublich groß, und um die 800 negativen Bewertungen auf Amazon + ein Leitartikel auf Spiegel Online sind ein Riesenerfolg. Hoffe das bringt EA zum Einlenken. Origins gehört entweder entschärft oder gänzlich entfernt.

MfG
Tue  

PS: hier noch eine Linksammlung mit relevanten Seiten (Danke dafür an TheOrigin79)

"Anti Origin Gruppe bei facebook: http://tinyurl.com/6dgppqx
Online Petition gegen Origin + BF3: http://tinyurl.com/6ducldg
News der Piratenpartei: http://tinyurl.com/3gyaa7g
Thread im Bioware Forum: http://tinyurl.com/65d5bov
News auf gamersglobal: http://tinyurl.com/5u3kbrv
News auf shortnews.de: tinyurl.com/6yoo2pd
Beschwerdethread im EA Forum (english): http://tinyurl.com/62hhedq
News bei Web.de: http://tinyurl.com/6b6uzl3
News bei PC-Games: http://tinyurl.com/44eamoh
News bei Rock N Paper Shotgun: http://tinyurl.com/3p6wq6y
News bei derstandard.at: http://tinyurl.com/653cyoc
Mein Blog zum Thema auf gamestar.de: http://tinyurl.com/64pvkqv
"

*edit: "bei Amazon" eingefügt, ergibt sonst wohl wenig Sinn .


----------



## Skotos (28. Oktober 2011)

Freut mich, dass jetzt hier auch auf PCGames darauf so aufmerksam gemacht wird.

Ich für meinen Teil überlege ernsthaft das Spiel wieder zurückzuschicken... Es gibt auch andere gute Spiele mit denen ich mir die Zeit vertreiben kann. EA verdiehnt schon genug Geld mit dem Spiel an sich, da habe ich kein Verständnis für, dass Sie noch mit persönlichen Daten von mir Geld machen wollen!


----------



## tmp82 (28. Oktober 2011)

"Origin, nein danke" auf Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Origin.NEIN.Danke


----------



## kamelle (28. Oktober 2011)

Gegen Origin... bei der Datensammelkrake No. 1? Facebook? Ernsthaft?
Das ist ja nicht völlig absurd... xD


----------



## kamelle (28. Oktober 2011)

Petra_Froehlich schrieb:


> Bei den Anspielmöglichkeiten vor Release des Spiels und auch beim Test lag/liegt der Fokus auf allem Möglichem, aber ganz sicher nicht auf der EULA. Klar ist aber, dass das Thema Datenschutz gerade bei jetzt anstehenden Spielen wie Diablo 3, The Old Republic oder auch dem Call-of-Duty-Elite-Service stärker in den Mittelpunkt des Interesses rückt. Da wird die Presse stärker drauf achten, aber auch die Kundschaft.
> 
> Egal, ob PSN-Datenklau oder Google Streetview oder Facebook-Privacy-Einstellungen oder Apple-Restriktionen oder jetzt eben Origin: Da müssen wir einfach noch genauer hingucken und durch intensive Berichterstattung (so wie es derzeit passiert) am Ball bleiben, um so eine Verbesserung der Lage hinzubekommen. Ich bin mir sicher, dass es sehr zügig eine Reaktion von EA geben wird, in der die Bedingungen korrigiert werden.
> 
> ...



Das ist doch Unsinn. Die kritisierten Teile der EULA sind schon seit Wochen bekannt. Man braucht nun wirklich keinen Juristen, um festzustellen, dass die entsprechenden Passagen vollkommen daneben sind. Da reicht gesunder Menschenverstand. Es gibt doch genügend "einfache" Spieler, die ihre Bestellung storniert haben - ausreichende Beweisführung, dass man es besser wissen konnte.
Sorry, aber das hat die allgemeine Journaille einfach verpennt - selbstverschuldet verpennt.
Aber es ist sicherlich eine bequeme Ausrede zu sagen, dass man es ja nicht verstehen konnte, wenn man kein Jurist ist...

Way to go!


EDIT: Sorry - Doppelpost


----------



## MikeToreno (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich frage mich auch, wieso ihr nicht schon früher über die heiklen EULA- Teile berichtet habt. kamelle hat völlig Recht, entsprechende News gab es schon vor Wochen, das kam beileibe nicht jetzt plötzlich raus, und die EULA ist doch wohl so klar formuliert, dass man den Inhalt auch ohne jeden juristischen Sachverstand versteht. 
Erst jetzt nach dem Release, wenn die meisten Käufer das Spiel schon installiert haben, eine News zu bringen ist enttäuschend. Wobei es eh kaum einen Unterschied machen dürfte, die meisten werden BF3 genauso kaufen, wenn auch vielleicht zähneknirschend.


----------



## Kashrlyyk (28. Oktober 2011)

*Feige!*



Petra_Froehlich schrieb:


> Bei den Anspielmöglichkeiten vor Release des Spiels und auch beim Test lag/liegt der Fokus auf allem Möglichem, aber ganz sicher nicht auf der EULA. Klar ist aber, dass das Thema Datenschutz gerade bei jetzt anstehenden Spielen wie Diablo 3, The Old Republic oder auch dem Call-of-Duty-Elite-Service stärker in den Mittelpunkt des Interesses rückt. Da wird die Presse stärker drauf achten, aber auch die Kundschaft.
> 
> Egal, ob PSN-Datenklau oder Google Streetview oder Facebook-Privacy-Einstellungen oder Apple-Restriktionen oder jetzt eben Origin: Da müssen wir einfach noch genauer hingucken und durch intensive Berichterstattung (so wie es derzeit passiert) am Ball bleiben, um so eine Verbesserung der Lage hinzubekommen. Ich bin mir sicher, dass es sehr zügig eine Reaktion von EA geben wird, in der die Bedingungen korrigiert werden.
> 
> ...


 
Am 28. AUGUST auf PCGAMESHARDWARE: EA: Origin-EULA nach Kritik verändert - ea electronic arts, battlefield 3, ea origin 



> Am eigentlichen Sammeln der Daten durch Origin hat sich aber weiterhin nichts geändert.



Und jetzt zwei Monate später wollen Sie uns tatsächlich erzählen, daß da niemand drauf geachtet hat??? 
Geben Sie doch einfach zu, daß Sie zu feige waren darüber zu berichten, bevor das Spiel veröffentlicht wurde aus Angst keine Testversion zu bekommen.

Ich verabscheue Ihre Heuchlerei und *************.


----------



## Servicehans (28. Oktober 2011)

kamelle schrieb:


> Gegen Origin... bei der Datensammelkrake No. 1? Facebook? Ernsthaft?
> Das ist ja nicht völlig absurd... xD



Klar speichert Facebook alle Daten und Bilder. Jedoch nur die, die der Nutzer zu Verfügung stellt. Ein elementarer Unterschied zu Origin, wo ein ganzer Pc auf allemöglichen Daten und Dateien durchsucht wird!


----------



## billy336 (28. Oktober 2011)

meint ihr erstnhaft, dass die nur wegen deutschland ihre datenschutzbestimmungen ändern? dann werden eben games mit origins nicht mehr in de released und fertig. wer sind dann die idioten? wir natürlich. entweder keine games mehr oder games mit origins ausm ausland kaufen...


----------



## Highlig (28. Oktober 2011)

billy336 schrieb:


> meint ihr erstnhaft, dass die nur wegen deutschland ihre datenschutzbestimmungen ändern? dann werden eben games mit origins nicht mehr in de released und fertig. wer sind dann die idioten? wir natürlich. entweder keine games mehr oder games mit origins ausm ausland kaufen...


 
Weil der deutsche Markt so klein ist? Glaub ich eher nicht... unfassbar manche Kommentare hier. Überleg mal wieso Spiele ins Deutsche übersetzt werden.


----------



## Spassbremse (28. Oktober 2011)

billy336 schrieb:


> meint ihr erstnhaft, dass die nur wegen deutschland ihre datenschutzbestimmungen ändern? dann werden eben games mit origins nicht mehr in de released und fertig. wer sind dann die idioten? wir natürlich. entweder keine games mehr oder games mit origins ausm ausland kaufen...



Richtig erkannt. 
Prügelt nur alle jetzt auf EA ein, dann werdet ihr schon sehen, was ihr davon habt...! 

Okay, jetzt mal Klartext: hast Du vlt. schon mal irgendwo gehört, gelesen, was auch immer, dass Deutschland nicht nur in Europa, sondern auch WELTWEIT einer der wichtigsten Absatzmärkte für Unterhaltungssoftware ist? 
Glaubst Du wirklich, ein Konzern/ eine Firma wäre auch nur ansatzweise SOO saudämlich, sich hier das potentielle Geschäft zu versauen?
Im Klartext, der deutsche Markt kann *eigentlich* fast alles durchsetzen, es bedarf nur ausreichend Drucks...
aber bei so "verheulten Weicheiern" wie Dir haben Firmen wie EA natürlich leichtes Spiel...


----------



## FuOrgiK (28. Oktober 2011)

Jo bei der ganzen Diskussion um die EULA darf man nicht vergessen, dass die Spyware trotzdem auf dem Rechner ist!

Da hilft nur eine eigene HD nur mit dem Origin Müll drauf.
Ich sollte mir mal die Mühe machen und mit den Tools von Mark Russinovich nach den entsprechenden Threads zu suchen. Habe mir eben noch den Microsoft Netzwerkmonitor installiert, da kommt doch was ans Tageslicht! Ist leider aufwendig. Und mal sehen was die Avira Sec Suite so alles anmeckert wenn Origin läuft.

Wie gesagt aufwendig aber eventuell kann man die ein oder andere exe außen vor halten.

Und man lernt noch was dabei 

Happy Weekend

P.S. Ich habe noch nichts gefunden wie man eine HD unmounted / versteckt.


----------



## ark47 (28. Oktober 2011)

Also, das glaube ich nicht.
Deutschland ist der größte Markt in Eurropa, wenn es um Unterhaltungselektronik geht, also auch Videospiele.
Ich glaube nicht, das man eben so locker auf eine Million Kunden oder mehr verzichetn wird.

Zweitens:

Ich bin mir sicher, das die AGBs auch gegen das EU Recht verstoßen und das sind dann schon mehrere Millionen Kunden.
Die nächsten Wochen werden spannend.

Bin gespannt, wie die Piratenpartei in diesem Fall handeln wird.


----------



## Mathragor (28. Oktober 2011)

Hoffentlich geht EA bankrott. Saftladen


----------



## FuOrgiK (28. Oktober 2011)

http://www.amazon.de/review/R2MDE99...4M17DVM&nodeID=&tag=&linkCode=#wasThisHelpful

Der Rezensent meint man könne die Spyware entfernen!!? Nach Änderung der EULA wäre auch die Spyware deinstallierbar?!

Das wäre mal was. Ändert alledings nichts daran dass BF3 auf eine eigene HD kommt ......................


----------



## meisterYoda (28. Oktober 2011)

(Mein Post aus der Vorgängermeldung - lediglich Rechtschreibung verbessert)

Ich finde man muss hier leider auch deutlich die PC Games kritisieren. In den letzten Wochen kamen täglich mindestens ein halbes Duzend Meldungen zu Battlefield 3 zu jedem kleinen Videofetzen. Das Origin-Problem wird erst aufgegriffen, als das Spiel schon draußen ist. Die Gamestar hat es immerhin geschafft am 25.10. in einem Artikel über den Sachverhalt zu berichten, obwohl das eigentlich auch schon relativ spät ist - aber immerhin. Diese ganze Geschichte hat sich doch schon mit FIFA 2012 angedeutet, wo es bei vielen starke Probleme bei der Installation wegen der BETA-Version von Origin gab (Praktischerweise fiel somit auch die Supportpflicht weg). Da hätte man sich die Sache vielleicht schon mal näher angucken können (Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, in diesem Zusammenhang schon einen Post verfasst zu haben). Man sollte es als ernsthafter Journalist auf jeden Fall vorher wissen.

Als Abonennt, der 60€ im Jahr für das Magazin ausgibt, erwarte ich ab jetzt wesentlich bessere und umfangreichere Recherche.

Es geht ja nicht primär um Battlefield 3 sondern darum wie die Zukunft des Spielens am PC aussieht.

Ergänzung: Eure Kollegen bei PC Games Hardware haben eine solche Meldung gebracht...


----------



## Schalkmund (28. Oktober 2011)

Ob das Ganze etwas bringt, Facebook verkackeiert doch auch die deutschen Datenschützer und Politiker. Mich würde nicht wundern wenn sich EA auch auf diese Art durchmogelt, Stichwort Selbstverplichtung.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vxOcRTNgjcc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


min 4:08


----------



## UthaSnake (28. Oktober 2011)

Hoffentlich geht EA bankrott?
Da hat mal wieder jemand von der Wand bis zur Tapete gedacht... -.-"

Für mich stellt sich einfach die zentrale Frage, weshlab EA dieses Origin Programm entwickelt hat (oder ließ)!?

Denen hätte doch klar sein müssen, dass sie mit origin dermaßen viele Kunden vergraueln (wie mich bspw.)!

Und was mich besonders stört, sind die Pc spieler, die sich (trotzdessen es bekannt war, wie sich dieser ganze Origin-mist verhalten wird) BF3 gekauft haben und nun am mosern sind. 
Das ist schlichtweg einfach nur dumm! -und selber schuld(!) kann man diesen Spielern nur sagen.

Ich bin auch auf EA stinkesauer das sie dieses Origin auf die Spieler losgelassen haben. Aber beteiligt euch EINFACH an der petition und "geht mal wieder auf die straße, geht mal wieder demonstriern, denn wer nicht mehr versucht zu kämpfen, kann nur verliern!"

...ich geb dir Hoffnung nicht auf das man iwann im Internet ein "So umgeht ihr Origin"-Trick findet


----------



## billy336 (28. Oktober 2011)

meisterYoda schrieb:


> (Mein Post aus der Vorgängermeldung - lediglich Rechtschreibung verbessert)
> 
> Ich finde man muss hier leider auch deutlich die PC Games kritisieren. In den letzten Wochen kamen täglich mindestens ein halbes Duzend Meldungen zu Battlefield 3 zu jedem kleinen Videofetzen. Das Origin-Problem wird erst aufgegriffen, als das Spiel schon draußen ist. Die Gamestar hat es immerhin geschafft am 25.10. in einem Artikel über den Sachverhalt zu berichten, obwohl das eigentlich auch schon relativ spät ist - aber immerhin. Diese ganze Geschichte hat sich doch schon mit FIFA 2012 angedeutet, wo es bei vielen starke Probleme bei der Installation wegen der BETA-Version von Origin gab (Praktischerweise fiel somit auch die Supportpflicht weg). Da hätte man sich die Sache vielleicht schon mal näher angucken können (Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, in diesem Zusammenhang schon einen Post verfasst zu haben). Man sollte es als ernsthafter Journalist auf jeden Fall vorher wissen.
> 
> ...



 wer sagt ob die pc-games tester sich die AGB's von origins durchgelesen habe. wie geschrieben ist es ja auch nicht wirklich deren job. sie testen das spiel, alles andere wie kopierschutz, installationsclienten, datenträger sind grauzonen, wo sie meiner meinung nach drüber berichten können, aber nicht unbedingt müssen. außerdem fände ich etwas hart ihnen jetzt eine absicht zu unterstellen, weil davor nicht gewarnt wurde. andere zeitschriften haben in ihren tests auch nicht davor gewarnt.


----------



## smilefacer (28. Oktober 2011)

meisterYoda schrieb:


> Ich finde man muss hier leider auch deutlich die PC Games kritisieren. In den letzten Wochen kamen täglich mindestens ein halbes Duzend Meldungen zu Battlefield 3 zu jedem kleinen Videofetzen. Das Origin-Problem wird erst aufgegriffen, als das Spiel schon draußen ist. Die Gamestar hat es immerhin geschafft am 25.10. in einem Artikel über den Sachverhalt zu berichten, obwohl das eigentlich auch schon relativ spät ist - aber immerhin. Diese ganze Geschichte hat sich doch schon mit FIFA 2012 angedeutet, wo es bei vielen starke Probleme bei der Installation wegen der BETA-Version von Origin gab (Praktischerweise fiel somit auch die Supportpflicht weg). Da hätte man sich die Sache vielleicht schon mal näher angucken können (Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, in diesem Zusammenhang schon einen Post verfasst zu haben). Man sollte es als ernsthafter Journalist auf jeden Fall vorher wissen.


 
Finde Deinen Eintrag sehr gut, meisterYoda!

Das gleich denke ich mir auch - und darum dürfen und sollten wir genau HIER diskutieren - in der Hoffnung, daß es gelesen wird. 

Ich möchte, daß in DIESEN Tagen in den Redaktionen von Spiele-Zeitschriften (wie hier!) und vor allem in der Kölner Zentrale (oder anderswo) von EA Menschen GANZ SCHLECHTE Gewissen bekommen!!

EA hat gedacht/gehofft, daß jeder die EULA´s bei der Installation nur so `durchwinkt` - Battlefield und den Spielspaß vor Augen....
War nichts! Und ich bin sehr froh darüber!

PC Games und Co. muss man vorwerfen: IHR habt es gewusst - aber wie schrieb jemand schon - was ist wichtiger - die Gamer zu informieren - oder wichtige Abnehmer für Eure Werbeflächen zu verlieren.....

Gestern war es sehr gut bei Amazon zu beobachten - ich vergleich es immer gerne mit dem 09.11.89 - dem `Mauerfall` Tag. 
Erst wurde (z.B. bei Amazon) noch Gegenwehr gezeigt - gar 1-Stern-Bewertungen (die allerersten!) gelöscht! 

Aber dann brach die `Welle` (keine Verbindung zum Film!) über amazon und Co. herein - und nun MUSSTE auch PC Games DAS Thema nach ganz oben auf die Startseite bringen ..... Wollte eigentlich DANKE dafür sagen - aber im Prinzip - ist es höchste Zeit, daß es nun auf den Tisch kommt!


----------



## Servicehans (28. Oktober 2011)

billy336 schrieb:


> wer sagt ob die pc-games tester sich die AGB's von origins durchgelesen habe. wie geschrieben ist es ja auch nicht wirklich deren job. sie testen das spiel, alles andere wie kopierschutz, installationsclienten, datenträger sind grauzonen, wo sie meiner meinung nach drüber berichten können, aber nicht unbedingt müssen. außerdem fände ich etwas hart ihnen jetzt eine absicht zu unterstellen, weil davor nicht gewarnt wurde. andere zeitschriften haben in ihren tests auch nicht davor gewarnt.



Also ich finde das diese Dinge, vorallem wenn sie zum Spielen zwingend benötigt werden, auf jedenfall zum Spiel dazugehören.


----------



## Fireball8 (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich naiver Idiot habe doch wirklich bis heute noch geglaubt, dass die EULA extremst entschärft wurde und habe die letzten beiden Tage durchgezockt....falls se schon haben was se wollen geschieht's mir wohl recht. >.<
Nun ist es aber deinstalliert, sowie Origin, und ich warte auf Batman und Skyrim....solange wird noch LoL gezockt ;D

MfG Fireball8

PS: Danke für die News, sonst würde ich mich weiterhin ausspionieren lassen dank meiner Naivität!


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (28. Oktober 2011)

FuOrgiK schrieb:


> Amazon.de: S. Erberss Rezension von Battlefield 3 - Limited Edition
> 
> Der Rezensent meint man könne die Spyware entfernen!!? Nach Änderung der EULA wäre auch die Spyware deinstallierbar?!
> 
> Das wäre mal was. Ändert alledings nichts daran dass BF3 auf eine eigene HD kommt ......................


 
Habs versucht zu googeln, nichts gefunden. 
Nur alte Meldungen zur Änderung der EULA, die schon vor Wochen durchgezogen wurde (dass die Daten nivht mehr verkauft werden dürfen).


----------



## meisterYoda (28. Oktober 2011)

billy336 schrieb:


> wer sagt ob die pc-games tester sich die AGB's von origins durchgelesen habe. wie geschrieben ist es ja auch nicht wirklich deren job. sie testen das spiel, alles andere wie kopierschutz, installationsclienten, datenträger sind grauzonen, wo sie meiner meinung nach drüber berichten können, aber nicht unbedingt müssen. außerdem fände ich etwas hart ihnen jetzt eine absicht zu unterstellen, weil davor nicht gewarnt wurde. andere zeitschriften haben in ihren tests auch nicht davor gewarnt.


 
Ich möchte das klarstellen:
Ich kritisiere hier nicht den Tester, der nur die Testversion vor sich hatte. Dessen Aufgabe ist es sicher nur, das Spiel an sich zu bewerten. 
Zu den anderen Magazinen habe ich lediglich festgestellt, dass die Gamestar einen Artikel zu dem Thema am 25.10. veröffentlicht hat. Zu irgendwelchen Tests habe ich nichts gesagt, weil es wie gesagt wenig damit zutun hat. Meiner Auffassung nach ist es aber Aufgabe der Redaktion Licht in eben diese von dir genannten Grauzonen zu bringen, was sie sicherlich bei einigen Themen auch mit einem Artikel gemacht hat(z.B. DRM).
Außerdem habe ich mit keinem Wort Absicht unterstellt...Sie haben es einfach nicht gemacht (Die Gründe kenne ich nicht) obwohl es nicht so schwierig gewesen wäre, darüber etwas in Erfahrung zu bringen. Gute Journalisten sollten den Lesern ja eigentlich voraus sein. Die Tatsache das ich das Magazin abonniert habe sollte ja verdeutlichen das ich es größtenteils gut finde.

Ich hoffe du merkst das ich deine Meinung und deinen Post respektiere, du hast wohl blos meine Intention missverstanden. Mich interessiert an diesem Thema Battlefield 3 nicht wirklich, sondern wie die Zukunft der Spieleindustrie aussieht und das sollte ebenfalls ein Anliegen der PC Games sein

MFG


----------



## lex23 (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich danke für diese News.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Oktober 2011)

Dabei bringen diese ganzen DRM-Maßnahmen gar nichts. Bei Ubisoft z.b. soll der Umsatz mit PC Spielen um 90% gesunken sein: Opinion: Ubisoft, piracy, and the death of reason | PC Gamer


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2011)

Es bleibt immer noch die Frage, was die EULA theoretisch hergibt und was am Ende wirklich seitens EA auch genutzt wird. Theoretisch beitet JEDES Spiel, mit dem man online geht, rein technisch die Möglichkeit (auch ohne Zusatzsoftware), den PC "auszuspionieren" - wenn man also so einer Firma nicht über den Weg traut und Missbrauch der Daten geradezu erwartet, dürfte man an sich kein einziges Spiel mehr spielen, das irgendeine Art von Onlineverbindung aufnehmen kann, und sei es nur zur Updatesuche. Denn WENN eine Firma was "illegales" tun will, würde sie dies auch versteckt tun...


----------



## MA (28. Oktober 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Dabei bringen diese ganzen DRM-Maßnahmen gar nichts. Bei Ubisoft z.b. soll der Umsatz mit PC Spielen um 90% gesunken sein: Opinion: Ubisoft, piracy, and the death of reason | PC Gamer


 Ubisoft mach auch fast keine guten spiele für PC


----------



## billy336 (28. Oktober 2011)

MA schrieb:


> Ubisoft mach auch fast keine guten spiele für PC


 
das ist jetzt aber sehr subjektiv. finde viele ubisoft games klasse. hatte bisher auch nie probleme mit ihrem DRM, aber wohl viele andere...


----------



## Grabenkaempfer (28. Oktober 2011)

Petra_Froehlich schrieb:


> Bei den Anspielmöglichkeiten vor Release des Spiels und auch beim Test lag/liegt der Fokus auf allem Möglichem, aber ganz sicher nicht auf der EULA. Klar ist aber, dass das Thema Datenschutz gerade bei jetzt anstehenden Spielen wie Diablo 3, The Old Republic oder auch dem Call-of-Duty-Elite-Service stärker in den Mittelpunkt des Interesses rückt. Da wird die Presse stärker drauf achten, aber auch die Kundschaft.
> 
> Egal, ob PSN-Datenklau oder Google Streetview oder Facebook-Privacy-Einstellungen oder Apple-Restriktionen oder jetzt eben Origin: Da müssen wir einfach noch genauer hingucken und durch intensive Berichterstattung (so wie es derzeit passiert) am Ball bleiben, um so eine Verbesserung der Lage hinzubekommen. Ich bin mir sicher, dass es sehr zügig eine Reaktion von EA geben wird, in der die Bedingungen korrigiert werden.
> 
> ...



Petra, das ist leider so nicht wahr. Sogar ich als Nichtjurist, kann den Text in der Eula ganz konkret in bürgerliches Deutsch übersetzen. Es heisst, wir dürfen deinen Rechner scannen, bespitzeln, überwachen, durchforsten ohne dich zu informieren was wann wie und wo wir überwachen.

Bitte, ich verstehe deine Intension, man will es sich nicht mit EA verscherzen, aber so verscherzt ihr es euch mit der Leserschaft. Ihr habt die Pflicht aufzuklären. Stattdessen vergebt ihr an dieses Machwerk Höchstwertungen, dass wiederum verleitet unkritische Leser dazu sich diese Spyware auf den PC zu installieren.

Seid verdammt nochmal kritischer, nehmt diese Wertung zurück, fragt bei EA nach was das soll, klärt die Menschen auf. So seid ihr nur Steigbügelhalter der Überwacher. Erinnert euch an Gothic 3, das war arglistige Täuschung. Der Verlierer ist am Ende der vertrauende Leser und eure Glaubwürdigkeit.

Wäre ich hier verantwortlich, würde dieses Spiel(?) hier nicht mehr beworben sondern verbannt und wertungstechnisch hart abgestraft.

Seid verdammt nochmal kritischer.


----------



## billy336 (28. Oktober 2011)

Grabenkaempfer schrieb:


> Petra, das ist leider so nicht wahr. Sogar ich als Nichtjurist, kann den Text in der Eula ganz konkret in bürgerliches Deutsch übersetzen. Es heisst, wir dürfen deinen Rechner scannen, bespitzeln, überwachen, durchforsten ohne dich zu informieren was wann wie und wo wir überwachen.
> 
> Bitte, ich verstehe deine Intension, man will es sich nicht mit EA verscherzen, aber so verscherzt ihr es euch mit der Leserschaft. Ihr habt die Pflicht aufzuklären. Stattdessen vergebt ihr an dieses Machwerk Höchstwertungen, dass wiederum verleitet unkritische Leser dazu sich diese Spyware auf den PC zu installieren.
> 
> ...



damit würde sie aber in erster linie auch dice bestrafen, die es nun wirklich nicht verdient haben, denn die haben ein einwandfreies spiel auf den markt gebracht. außerdem finde ich, dass mit diesem artikel hier die pc-games sehr wohl aufklärt, für viele vielleicht zu spät, aber auch für viele andere, wie mich zum beispiel, rechtzeitig, bevor ich mir origins auf die platte installiert habe.


----------



## lex23 (28. Oktober 2011)

Gut geschrieben Grabenkaempfer, das ist genau meine Meinung.


----------



## Malifurion (28. Oktober 2011)

DICE ist ein echt guter Entwickler. Mirrors Edge usw. isn gutes Portfolio.
Aber für die Kopierschutzmaßnahmen kann der Entwickler nichts, dafür ist EA zuständig, dass ja das Spiel über Origin vertreibt.
Von allen Entwicklern bzw. Publishern ist EA bisher immer der größte Dreck im Garten gewesen, da dieser z.B. Origin selbst (eine ehemalige Entwicklerfirma, gute Games, u.a. Adventures wie Universe oder Action wie Crusader: No Remorse, Regret oder WC)
aufgekauft hat. Jetzt bekommt die Spyware auch noch deren Namen, so als Trostpreis.
Ich finde es eine Unverschämtheit, was mit dem Nutzer gemacht wird. Egal ob hier oder woanders, wo andere Rechte gelten, es übersteigt meine Toleranzgrenze. Es gibt zwar Spieler, denen ist es egal ob sie ausspioniert werden, aber mir nicht. 
EA kaufte Firmen über Firmen auf und hat sogar noch Bioware unter seiner Mangel. Ich hab mir SWTOR vorbestellt und ich weiß nicht, was da fürn Müll drauf ist, oder besser noch, ob das Spiel über Origin läuft.


----------



## Holstentor (28. Oktober 2011)

Da machen Sie es sich aber sehr einfach, Frau Fröhlich. Natürlich brauchen wir als Journalisten die Fachleute, die Sachverhalte einordnen und erläutern können. Aber beurteilen, ob eine Sache zum Himmel stinkt, dazu sollten wir schon selbst in der Lage sein. Und das ist bei der EULA von "Origin" ganz eindeutig der Fall.


----------



## Chronik (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich hoff echt, das EA mit dem SHICE ORIGIN, (das Unwort des Jahres) an den Pranger gestellt wird und alle, von mir auch aus RTL, darüber berichten.
Bin mir immer noch unsicher wie das Game mit der EULA/AGBs hier in GER verkauft wird/verkauft werden durfte.


----------



## AtomNOOB (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde nicht dass Battlefield 3 jetzt für alle Zeit verbannt werden sollte. Es ist nicht das Spiel an sich was die Probleme verursacht. Es ist eine aktuelles Denken vieler Firmen, leicht und schnell an Daten zu kommen, die Sie auf "altmodischen Weg"  nicht mal in Jahrzenten zusammen bekommen würden. Wer heute einen Facebook Account besitzt und ein iPhone/Android-Smartphone sein Eigen nennt, ist doch schon so durchsichtig wie Glas.
Die Frage ist doch eher eine Moralische. Warum kann man im Moment das Motto von so vielen Firmen auf einen Satz reduzieren: "Wir machen alles was nicht explizit verboten ist." Das ist doch das Problem.


----------



## Rundon (28. Oktober 2011)

Sehr schade soetwas, Battlefield 3 ist einfach ein phantastisches Game...


----------



## Sayajin3 (28. Oktober 2011)

Ein Scan... Ohne Worte!!
Directupload.net - Dfglehhsj.jpg
Dinge die EA NICHTS angeht!
Facebook wird Mode...


----------



## doomkeeper (28. Oktober 2011)

billy336 schrieb:


> damit würde sie aber in erster linie auch dice bestrafen, die es nun wirklich nicht verdient haben, denn die haben ein einwandfreies spiel auf den markt gebracht. außerdem finde ich, dass mit diesem artikel hier die pc-games sehr wohl aufklärt, für viele vielleicht zu spät, aber auch für viele andere, wie mich zum beispiel, rechtzeitig, bevor ich mir origins auf die platte installiert habe.


 
und jetzt?

dann sollen sich halt dice und ea in die haare kriegen (was den kunden nunmal gar nicht wirklich interessiert)
hier wurde ganz klar fast totgeschwiegen warum origin überhaupt zum spielen benötigt wird.
man braucht es nämlich gar nicht.
es gehört zum spiel dazu weil man Origin aufgezwungen bekommt - von daher
sollte man sowas auch mitbewerten bzw. am besten gar keine wertung abgeben.

ich versteh das nicht. z.b. bei silent hunter 5 fließt dieses drm mit in die wertung hinein.
klar es ist ein etwas anderes drm als bf3. aber das tut nix zur sache.
es ist ein unnötiges programm was man nicht braucht. deswegen
wäre da eine großzügige abstrafung der wertung angebracht.

hier geht es einfach nur darum dass ea etwas aufzwingt was nicht nötigt ist + dazu noch
einfach dreist gegen fast alle rechte verstößt.
meiner meinung nach dürfte sowas nicht mal in den handel gelangen solang es
nicht für den jeweiligen markt angepasst wurde.

da hat es sich ea ganz einfach gemacht weil sie eh wussten dass 
viele so geil auf das spiel waren und ein spyware namens origin gerne in kauf genommen haben.
ergebnis erreicht.

zuerst wurde ich ausgelacht und als panikmacher abgestempelt.
dann gibts jetzt schon irgendwelche methoden nur um ! 1 ! spiel zu spielen?
sandbox? eigene platte etc. nur für bf3?
was kommt als nächstes? komplett neuen rechner wo nur bf3 drauf ist?

und jetzt sieht man schon immer mehr und mehr berichte dass
EA hier ganz klar die grenze überschritten hat und ich bin sehr froh 
und fühl mich mit meiner befürchtung bestätigt


----------



## doomkeeper (28. Oktober 2011)

Sayajin3 schrieb:


> Ein Scan... Ohne Worte!!
> Directupload.net - Dfglehhsj.jpg
> Dinge die EA NICHTS angeht!
> Facebook wird Mode...


 
ähm. respekt?


----------



## usopia (28. Oktober 2011)

jo, das Game ansich ist klasse und obwohl ich schon vor dem Kauf die Sauereien in der EULA kannte, zocke ich BF3 nach wie vor.

Ein Lösungsweg für kommende Games könnte doch sein, daß die EULA vor Veröffentlichung im jeweiligen Land einer Prüfung auf Rechtsverletzungen unterzogen wird. Man könnte doch z.B. nach der USK-Prüfung die EULA einem spezialisierten Rechtsanwalt oder einem Gremium vorlegen und wenn die EULA dem nicht standhält, darf das Game so halt nicht veröffentlicht werden.
Ich bin mir sicher, wäre das mit BF3 so gelaufen, EA hätte die EULA ganz schnell entsprechend geändert und würde sich nicht die Kohle der deutschen Gamer durch die Lappen gehen lassen.

Ist doch Wahnsinn, die USK prüft jede nackte Titte und jeden blöden Blutspritzer aber rechtwidrige AGBs und EULAs gehen einfach so durch, kann doch nicht sein, oder?


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Oktober 2011)

Wenn das so weitergeht, dann sind Computerspiele irgendwann nur noch was für Masochisten. "Schlag mich! Beschimpf mich! Spionier mich aus!"


----------



## doomkeeper (28. Oktober 2011)

usopia schrieb:


> jo, das Game ansich ist klasse und obwohl ich schon vor dem Kauf die Sauereien in der EULA kannte, zocke ich BF3 nach wie vor.
> 
> Ein Lösungsweg für kommende Games könnte doch sein, daß die EULA vor Veröffentlichung im jeweiligen Land einer Prüfung auf Rechtsverletzungen unterzogen wird. Man könnte doch z.B. nach der USK-Prüfung die EULA einem spezialisierten Rechtsanwalt oder einem Gremium vorlegen und wenn die EULA dem nicht standhält, darf das Game so halt nicht veröffentlicht werden.
> Ich bin mir sicher, wäre das mit BF3 so gelaufen, EA hätte die EULA ganz schnell entsprechend geändert und würde sich nicht die Kohle der deutschen Gamer durch die Lappen gehen lassen.
> ...


 
klar könnte man. da geb ich dir voll recht.
aber was mich umso mehr schockiert ist, dass anscheinend bis heute soetwas wohl nicht GENAUSO gemacht wurde.
ich hoffe es wird ein nachspiel geben und in zukunft so eine "grauzone" kritisch bewertet wird bzw. dass es dafür
keine wertung oder wertungsabzüge gibt.

da müssen die magazine und portale genau so mitmachen wie die kunden.
ansonsten haben die publisher in zukunft noch mehr narrenfreiheit als viele
es eh schon haben.


----------



## Exar-K (29. Oktober 2011)

Sayajin3 schrieb:


> Ein Scan... Ohne Worte!!
> Directupload.net - Dfglehhsj.jpg
> Dinge die EA NICHTS angeht!
> Facebook wird Mode...


 Grandios, danke dafür.
Demnächst auch vor Ihrer Tür: Die Steuerfahndung, sponsored by EA.


----------



## Thethingagain (29. Oktober 2011)

Danke für den Bericht! Hab blöderweise gestern gleich losgezockt und nichts durchgelesen - BF3 ist grad samt Origin in hohem Bogen vom Rechner geflogen - und bleibt in der nicht zurückschickbaren Verpackung bis sich da rechtlich was tut (hoffe auch bei uns in Ösistan... sonst soll sich mal die EU reinhängen wenn wir schon dabei sind!) Wenn nicht, sind halt die 54 Euronen die letzten gewesen die EA von mir gesehen hat... Damn - werde wohl weiterhin World of Tanks zocken *g* 

Von PC Games erwarte ich in Zukunft solche Berichte, nicht nur kurz erwähnt, sondern mit nötigem Nachdruck VOR dem Release - so wie das lief schadet ihr eurem Image als ernstzunemender Zeitschrift! Als Medienmacher habt ihr einen nicht zu vernachlässigenden Einfluss auf die Publisher - nutzt ihn!!! Und wenn ihr Sorgen vor dem nächsten Werbeetat habt - schliesst euch mit den Konkurrenzblättern als IG zusammen um jene zu unterstützen denen ihr im Gegensatz zu den Publishern wirklich verpflichtet seit: DEN SPIELERN (und somit den Lesern eurer Zeitschriften)


----------



## Thethingagain (29. Oktober 2011)

Thethingagain schrieb:


> Danke für den Bericht! Hab blöderweise gestern gleich losgezockt und nichts durchgelesen - BF3 ist grad samt Origin in hohem Bogen vom Rechner geflogen - und bleibt in der nicht zurückschickbaren Verpackung bis sich da rechtlich was tut (hoffe auch bei uns in Ösistan... sonst soll sich mal die EU reinhängen wenn wir schon dabei sind!) Wenn nicht, sind halt die 54 Euronen die letzten gewesen die EA von mir gesehen hat... Damn - werde wohl weiterhin World of Tanks zocken *g*
> 
> Von PC Games erwarte ich in Zukunft solche Berichte, nicht nur kurz erwähnt, sondern mit nötigem Nachdruck VOR dem Release - so wie das lief schadet ihr eurem Image als ernstzunemender Zeitschrift! Als Medienmacher habt ihr einen nicht zu vernachlässigenden Einfluss auf die Publisher - nutzt ihn!!! Und wenn ihr Sorgen vor dem nächsten Werbeetat habt - schliesst euch mit den Konkurrenzblättern als IG zusammen um jene zu unterstützen denen ihr im Gegensatz zu den Publishern wirklich verpflichtet seit: DEN SPIELERN (und somit den Lesern eurer Zeitschriften)



Ein h dem ernstzunemend hinterherwerfe   Ernst nehmen ist zwar nicht so mein Ding - wenn schon die Ernestine - aber Ordnung muss sein  Wütend tippseln ist einfach arg...


----------



## doomkeeper (29. Oktober 2011)

Directupload.net - Denxmldba.jpg

origin schaut handybackups durch?..

ne ne das hilft natürlich NUR den "spielern" bessere spiele zu bieten..


----------



## 5h4d0w (29. Oktober 2011)

"eine Unverschämtheit. Ein Unternehmen kann nicht per Vertrag mit den Kunden Gesetze aushebeln, die in dem Staat gelten, in denen die Kunden leben."

für mich ist der wahnsinn daran eher, dass derartige lizenzen in IRGENDEINEM demokratischen land legal sind. FALLS sie das irgendwo im englischsprachigen ausland sind. denn bloß weil sie 1:1 vom englischen übersetzt wurden, heißt das ja noch lang nicht, dass sie im ursprungsland legal sind. wobei ja zumindest den amis alles zuzutrauen ist...


----------



## Brainpulse (29. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt ist mir auch klar, warum das Spiel nicht auf Steam erschien und worüber man bei den Vertragsverhandlungen zwischen Steam/Valve und EA uneinig war ;P


----------



## MoeD (29. Oktober 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Dabei bringen diese ganzen DRM-Maßnahmen gar nichts. Bei Ubisoft z.b. soll der Umsatz mit PC Spielen um 90% gesunken sein: Opinion: Ubisoft, piracy, and the death of reason | PC Gamer


 
Und meinst Du Ubisoft sieht das selber so? Wohl kaum, die werden es auf die Raubkopierer schieben.


----------



## usopia (29. Oktober 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> [...]
> aber was mich umso mehr schockiert ist, dass anscheinend bis heute soetwas wohl nicht GENAUSO gemacht wurde.
> [...]


Ganz ehrlich: mich auch! Ich habe mich bisher, wie die meisten Gamer wohl auch, kaum mit Spiele-EULAS oder AGBs beschäftigt aber ich bin eigentlich davon ausgegeangen, daß es dort Vorschriften des jeweiligen Landes gibt, sich an geltendes Recht zu halten. Daß aber anscheinend jeder Publisher da reinschreiben kann, was er will, war mir so nicht wirklich bewußt.
Ein Gutes hat der ganze Rummel ja vielleicht: evtl. ändert sich nun was bei den Vorschriften, wie EULAs auszusehen haben in Zukunft. We'll see...!


----------



## doomkeeper (29. Oktober 2011)

hier mal ne kleine zusammenfassung was so auf planeten origin momentan los is.

Origin verstößt klar gegen deutsches Recht? - YouTube
origin scannt schon bei der installation ?bevor? man den agb`s zustimmt?
lustig ist dass sofort steam.exe gefunden wird 

Directupload.net - Denxmldba.jpg
handybackup? ordner schön durchgescannt...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TAZ-HN9cOk&feature=channel_video_title
http://s1.directupload.net/images/111028/fglehhsj.jpg
steuerformulare schön durchgescannt...


http://i44.tinypic.com/2lc8q37.jpg
anscheinend werden daten an amazon weitergeleitet oder so?

so und das spiel ist erst jetzt rausgekommen.
was glaubt ihr was in nem jahr sich alles ansammelt?

wehe es klickt niemand auf "gefällt" mir 
spaß ^^

ich bin echt gespannt was da noch so alles zusammenkommt.
schon fast lustig zuzusehen wie recht ich hatte 
und andere skeptiker auch


----------



## Phone83 (29. Oktober 2011)

is mir eigentlich alles egal auf meinem rechner ist nichts womit sie etwas anfangekönnten und / oder drauf zugreifen.
WICHTIG: bevor sie in der not was abschalten solen sie den webbrowser von origikacki trennen damit  ich weiter zocken kann...


----------



## moloch519 (29. Oktober 2011)

MoeD schrieb:


> Und meinst Du Ubisoft sieht das selber so? Wohl kaum, die werden es auf die Raubkopierer schieben.


 
Ne bestimmt nicht, aber das spricht ja nicht gerade für sie. Das wirklich beschissene ist doch, dass sie es nicht den Raubkopierern wirklich schwer machen sondern diejenigen bestrafen die Geld ausgeben. Wie doof kann man den sein? Origin ist doch nur das nächste Kapitel einer nie endenen Geschichte (DRM, Always On und so weiter), welche eigentlich nur aussagt, dass die Studios bei allem Gefasel von der Annerkennug ihrer Spiele als Kunst, am Ende doch nur den Cash im Kopf haben und sich deswegen weiter an die Illusion klammern, dass ein Kopierschutz ihre Verkaufszahlen erhöht. Und was kommt tatsächlich dabei raus? Sie verlieren weiter Kunden, sie verlieren Vertrauen und am Ende verlieren WIR den PC als Plattform weil das Raubkopieren für Konsole viel umständlicher ist.


----------



## Datamind (29. Oktober 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> hier mal ne kleine zusammenfassung was so auf planeten origin momentan los is.
> 
> Origin verstößt klar gegen deutsches Recht? - YouTube
> origin scannt schon bei der installation ?bevor? man den agb`s zustimmt?
> ...


 
*Nice Job*


----------



## MoeD (29. Oktober 2011)

Phone83 schrieb:


> is mir eigentlich alles egal auf meinem rechner ist nichts womit sie etwas anfangekönnten und / oder drauf zugreifen.


 
Merkwürdige Argumentation! Auch Du wirst Dinge auf Deinem Rechner haben, aus denen sich ein Persönlichkeitsprofil erstellen lässt und damit lässt sich eine ganze Menge anfangen, nämlich Manipulation durch gezielte Werbung. Diese "ist mir egal"-Mentalität ist wirklich nur zum an den Kopf fassen! Zumal wir alle davon betroffen sind: um so mehr Leute eine derartige Einstellung vertreten, um so wahrscheinlicher ist es, dass wir alle irgendwann zu komplett gläsernen Kunden werden. Aber Gott sei Dank scheint es im Fall Battlefield 3 auch jede Menge Menschen zu geben, die ihren Kopf gebrauchen.


----------



## xkoy (29. Oktober 2011)

Jammert nich rum, deinstalliert alles. Zieht den Netzstecker dann könnt ihr in eurer altmodischen Welt weiterleben, achja vorher auch Facebook acc. löschen...


----------



## Datamind (29. Oktober 2011)

xkoy schrieb:


> Jammert nich rum, deinstalliert alles. Zieht den Netzstecker dann könnt ihr in eurer altmodischen Welt weiterleben, achja vorher auch Facebook acc. löschen...



Warum so schwer? Schmeiß den Rechner einfach ausm Fenster, dann hast du auch Ruhe...

Hey, ich finde die altmodische Welt eigentlich ganz gut, dort gab es noch menschliche "Werte" wovon du heute nur noch Träumen kannst...


----------



## lex23 (29. Oktober 2011)

Bei solchen Kommentaren kann ich mittlerweile nur noch den Kopf schütteln xkoy.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Oktober 2011)

xkoy schrieb:


> Jammert nich rum, deinstalliert alles. Zieht den Netzstecker dann könnt ihr in eurer altmodischen Welt weiterleben, achja vorher auch Facebook acc. löschen...


 
Das Problem ist, dass auch Netzstecker ziehen bald nichts mehr bringt, weil wir all' die schönen Sachen auch bald im RL haben werden.
Zum Beispiel wird im Moment etwas erforscht, dass sich Indect nennt: Indect: Bundesregierung finanziert 

Dort sollen Drohnen entwickelt werden, die auf Verhalten und Gesichter reagieren. 

Auszug davon: Als Beispiel zeigt das Projekt einen Mann, der vor einem Auto nach  seinem Schlüssel sucht. Dieses ungewöhnliche Verhalten - von einer  Drohne oder einer Überwachungskamera aufgenommen - soll von einer  Software ausgewertet werden. Passt das Verhalten der Zielperson in ein  Muster, beginnt die Software mit einer Gesichtserkennung und gleicht das  Bild nicht nur mit polizeilichen Datenbanken, sondern auch im Internet  mit sozialen Netzwerken und Suchmaschinen ab, um das Gesicht zu  identifizieren. Gleichzeitig meldet die Software den Vorfall an die  Überwacher. Gerät die Person ins Visier der Ermittler, kann sie wiederum  weiter überwacht werden, etwa durch Drohnen. Die Software soll aber  auch die Verfolgung der Zielperson durch Überwachungskameras  koordinieren.

Was man also aus Zukunftsfilmen kennt, das könnte bald wirklich Wahrheit werden. Origin ist dagegen leider nur ein kleines Licht, auf das was da in Zukunft auf uns zukommen wird.


----------



## mladjo (29. Oktober 2011)

Gestern ist origin hochkantig vom Rechner geflogen und das bleibt auch mal so, wenn die wissen wollen was für hardware ich habe bin ich zwar nicht davon begeistert aber das lass ich mir ja noch einreden, obwohl man das auch anders lösen kann. Nur wenn die meinen bei mir alle sehen zu können haben sie pech gehabt.

Es reicht das ich mir den origin dreck mit der Beta angetan habe, wie gesagt solange da keine klarheit herrscht wird eben auf bf3 verzichtet


----------



## usopia (29. Oktober 2011)

mladjo schrieb:


> Gestern ist origin hochkantig vom Rechner geflogen[...]


wow, damit hast du's EA aber ordentlich besorgt. 

Nee Spaß, ist nicht böse gemeint und nicht daß ihr mich falsch versteht: ich finde Origin und die BF3-Eula genauso übel wie alle hier. Ich glaube aber, EA ist es scheißegal ob jetzt jemand BF3 und Origin von der Platte schmeißt. Die Kohle fürs Game haben sie ja eh schon. 
Man muß jetzt mal abwarten was da so rauskommt, ob bzw. was genau ausgelesen wird und wenn ja, welche Daten genau an EA übertragen werden. Werde BF3 erstmal weiterzocken, das Game macht mir zuviel Laune als daß ich es jetzt deinstallen würde. Und wenn die tatsächlich private Daten auslesen wollen, ist es eh längst passiert. Deswegen fahre ich momentan noch so bißchen "Prinzip Hoffnung".
Passieren muß da aber was in Zukunft gegen diese Daten-Sammelei, soviel ist klar...!


----------



## kamelle (29. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaube, dass ich es schon ein paar mal geschrieben habe, aber ich bin wirklich wahnsinnig erstaunt, wieviele anscheinend bis vor kurzem noch nichts von der Origin-Sammelwut wussten...
Ich hatte eigentlich angenommen, dass ein Großteil der Spieler Bescheid weiß. Nun stelle ich fest, dass anscheinend nur wenig sich tatsächlich mit den - seit Wochen! - bekannten Problemen bei Origin auseinandergesetzt hat.

Ist mein voller Ernst... ich bin total erstaunt darüber...


----------



## Crizpy (29. Oktober 2011)

HAHAH DAS HAST DU DAVON EA WENN DU MIT STEAM NICHT ZUSAMMENARBEITEST in ya face EA


----------



## kamelle (29. Oktober 2011)

emm... bitte was? o.O


----------



## Fresh1981 (29. Oktober 2011)

Tut mir leid aber das warum macht EA den selben Fehler wie Ubisoft! Meiner Meinung ist aber EA viel zu weit gegangen


----------



## Phone83 (29. Oktober 2011)

MoeD schrieb:


> Merkwürdige Argumentation! Auch Du wirst Dinge auf Deinem Rechner haben, aus denen sich ein Persönlichkeitsprofil erstellen lässt und damit lässt sich eine ganze Menge anfangen, nämlich Manipulation durch gezielte Werbung. Diese "ist mir egal"-Mentalität ist wirklich nur zum an den Kopf fassen! Zumal wir alle davon betroffen sind: um so mehr Leute eine derartige Einstellung vertreten, um so wahrscheinlicher ist es, dass wir alle irgendwann zu komplett gläsernen Kunden werden. Aber Gott sei Dank scheint es im Fall Battlefield 3 auch jede Menge Menschen zu geben, die ihren Kopf gebrauchen.


 du unterstellst mir also das ich meinen kopf nicht gebrauche...aso weißte was ich euch unterstelle das ihr kleine mädchen seid die ihren rechner und daten nicht richtig sichern die aber ihr halbes leben auf facbook posten. rede nicht so einen riesige haufen mist...mach lieber ne peti auf  lass 50 .000 unterschreiben und schicke es Ea anstatt die leute zu nerven die ein game zocken wollen mit deinem gerede das die user schuld sind. viele haben es einfach durch. ich habe weder twitter/facebook noch andere network accounts. meine software auf dem rechner ist zu 100% legal und bezahlt ^^
 es gibt  keine daten  und das weiß ICH zu 100% auf die sie zugreifen können welche wichtig für sie wären. alles andere wie registrierung unter win 7 bei solchen sachen steht sicher nicht mein richtiger name oder straße etc. sollen sie sich dumm und dämlich scannen.
meine hardware hat doch eh schon jeder ob steam, nv oder jedes neue game was man auf die platte haut. 
ich kann ohne bedenken zocken und du beißt dir aufs zahnfleisch weil bald jeder bei ea deine lieblings pornosammlung kennt-.- 
wie gesagt petition und fertig
ich geh zocken


----------



## FuOrgiK (29. Oktober 2011)

Hi
Nachdem ich die Screenshots von Doomkeeper gesehen habe stellt sich die Frage ob nicht schon Straftatbestände erfüllt werden.

Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher aber es gibt doch da seit längerem den sogenannten "Hackerparagraphen". Muss mal suchen.

Bin ja selbst schuld wenn ich so ein faschistoides Stück Software installiere......
Ich habe leider noch nichts gefunden wie ich ich praktikabel die beiden anderen physikalischen HD's vor dem Zugriff von Originfastoschidware schützen kann.

Hab ja noch Zeit bis zum 3.11.

Happy Weekend


----------



## Fischhaeppchen (29. Oktober 2011)

Petra_Froehlich schrieb:


> Bei den Anspielmöglichkeiten vor Release des Spiels und auch beim Test lag/liegt der Fokus auf allem Möglichem, aber ganz sicher nicht auf der EULA. Klar ist aber, dass das Thema Datenschutz gerade bei jetzt anstehenden Spielen wie Diablo 3, The Old Republic oder auch dem Call-of-Duty-Elite-Service stärker in den Mittelpunkt des Interesses rückt. Da wird die Presse stärker drauf achten, aber auch die Kundschaft.
> 
> Egal, ob PSN-Datenklau oder Google Streetview oder Facebook-Privacy-Einstellungen oder Apple-Restriktionen oder jetzt eben Origin: Da müssen wir einfach noch genauer hingucken und durch intensive Berichterstattung (so wie es derzeit passiert) am Ball bleiben, um so eine Verbesserung der Lage hinzubekommen. Ich bin mir sicher, dass es sehr zügig eine Reaktion von EA geben wird, in der die Bedingungen korrigiert werden.
> 
> ...


 
Sehr geehrte Frau Froehlich,

Ich tue mich mit ihrer Aussage ein bisschen schwer.

Gerade die PCGames, Bzw. PCGameshardware aber auf auf PCGames.de veröffentlich, hat ihre Redaktion einen interessanten und aufschlussreichen Beitrag über die fragwürdigen Klauseln der Origin Nutzungsbedingungen im August diesen Jahres veröffentlicht.

EA: Origin-EULA nach Kritik verändert - ea electronic arts, battlefield 3, ea origin
Danach wurde es still um dieses Thema.

Allerdings hagelte es täglich news zu kommenden EA Titeln. Besonders Battlefield 3 war vor Release nicht zu überhören/überlesen.
Von Origin und damit zusammenhängenden Zwang dieses Tools und den einhergehenden Nutzungsbedingungen keine Spur mehr. Nichteinmal kurz vor Release von Battlefield 3 war Origin, Bzw. dessen Nutzungsbeindungen eine Information Wert.

Auch vermisste ich, gerade im Zusamenhang mit dem Origin kritischen Beitrag vom August 2011, eine Auseinandersetzung und Thematisierung von Origin in Verbindung mit Fifa 2012. Gerade zu einem Spiel mit USK "0" halte ich es für absolut fahrlässig und finde es unverständlich wieso sie bei einer potentiellen, jugendlichen bis sehr jungen Zielgruppe die an diesem Spiel Interesse hatten, nicht über einzugehenden Risiken, Bzw Origin "Befugnisse" berichteten, OBWOHL sie in Kenntnis über die datenschutzrechtlichen Risiken dieses Zwangstools sind.

Kann denn ein minderjähriger (0-17 Jahre oder sagen wir besser ca. 10.17 Jahre) denn überhaupt so einen Nutzungsvertrag unterschreiben, geschweige denn begreifen worauf er sich mit der Installation des Spieles und damit notwendigen Origin einlässt? Es wäre ausserordentlich hilfreich gewesen auch bei einem Spiel wie Fifa 2012 explizit auf das Origin Thema hinweisend einzugehen. Es soll Eltern geben die solche Informationen für äusserst hilfreich finden. Auch halte ich persönlich es für die Pflicht eines Berichterstattenden Spielemagazines über solche "leicht zu übersehbaren" Kleinigkeiten die Leser zu informieren. Denn wie sie selbst sehen, kaufen die jungen (minderjährigen) Menschen keine Spiele mehr sondern müssen offensichtlich rechtlich bindende, und vorallem "sich ausliefernde" Verträge unterschreiben. 

Sie machen es sich zu einfach ein Spiel nur inhaltlich auf Grafik, Sound, etc. zu testen und zu bewerten, wenn die Publisher offensichtlich mtr ihren Nutzungsbedingungen fragwürdige Interessen und Absichten verfolgen. Das ist zwar nicht Ihre Schuld, denn die diese Nutzungsbedinguen sind auf dem Mist der Publisher gewachsen, aber m.M. müssen sie sich doch wohl oder übel auch damit auseinandersetzen.

Raushalten gilt nicht.

Die Publisher haben entschieden das es dazu gehört, also gehen sie bitte auch bei ihren Tests auf diese hässlichen Nebenerscheinungen ein damit der Leser weiss worauf er sich mit kauf und Installation einlässt, Bzw seine Kaufentscheidung kritisch abwägend zu überdenken.

Besonders mit Hinblick auf Origin Spiele die eine wesentlich jüngere Zielgruppe ansprechen.Würden sie ihrem Kind, sofern sie eines haben, oder ihren Bekannten/Verwandten oder anderen Familien so ein Spiel mit so widerwärtigen, respektlosen, datenkrakenden Forderungen wärmstens empfehlen nur weil das "Gameplay Toll" ist?

Mfg


----------



## usopia (29. Oktober 2011)

@Fischhaeppchen: dein erster post und gleich so viel steifes Gequatsche,... Respekt!


----------



## Thethingagain (29. Oktober 2011)

Ich könnt mich immer noch grün und blau ärgern- BF3 als Spiel, hat mir 2 Stunden im MP extrem gefallen - und jetzt das! Deinstalliert und jetzt abwarten. Ich hab auf meinem Rechner eh nur Originale, gehöre der LP/Cd-Käuferfraktion an (LP/CDs sind diese komischen Scheiben wo früher Musik drauf war...)  Ergo nix was ich lizenzrechtlich befürchten muss. Warum Origin und damit auch leider BF3 vom Rechner flog ist einfach mein Erschrecken darüber, dass anscheinend auch privateste, nicht SPIELERELEVANTE Informationen gescannt werden. Hardware Infos lass ich mir ja einreden - aber das geht zu weit! Meine Gehaltsabrechnungen, Steuerkram, Zeugnisse verdammt ich hab sogar meine Versicherungspolizzen sicherheitshalber auf dem Rechner!

Ich habe eine schriftliche Stellungnahme bezüglich der von mir gescannten Daten bei EA eingefordert... Antwort bisher

Dear #########,

Thank you for submitting your inquiry. Case number ########  has been created and tied to your question, and a game expert will contact you shortly.

We sincerely appreciate your patronage and patience, and look forward to getting in touch with you soon.

Sincerely,

EA Customer Experience 

Bin ja gespannt was da retour kommt....


----------



## tzunam1 (29. Oktober 2011)

Eine Spyware als Bonus für ein gutes Spiel; ein Bundle, dass ich als PC-Spieler in Kauf nehmen muss, wenn ich das Spiel spielen will? 
Das Spiel auf Konsole hoch zu bewerten ist wahrscheinlich ok, aber dieses Spiel in der Art mit 94 zu bewerten und zum Kauf zu empfehlen ist zumindest fahrlässig, wenn nicht gar unverantwortlich. 
Mir fehlt ein klares Statement seitens PCG. Ich weiß, dass EA genauso euer Geldgeber ist wie wir Leser und Abonnenten. Und dass die Redaktion unabhängig vom Anzeigengeschäft ist, ist unbestritten. Euer Geschäftsführer ist aber für beides verantwortlich. Das Faust'sche Dilemma (2 Seelen und so, weisste Bescheid!). 
Vorauseilender Gehorsam oder direkte Order, beides ist zumindest möglich!


Ich glaube, man darf Origin aus der Wertung für das Spiel nicht herausnehmen, da es zum Spiel gehört. 
Überspitzt formuliert (ja, es ist etwas provozierend): 
Im Moment der Wirkung sind Crack und Heroin bestimmt total super, aber die Begleitumstände sind es nicht. So stellt sich dieser Test mit 94% dar. 
Bitte legt das jetzt nicht auf die Goldwaage, mir geht es darum zu sagen, dass die Dinge, die mit hineinspielen eben nicht losgelöst voneinander zu betrachten sind, sobald sie untrennbar miteinander verbunden sind.

Mir fehlt eine klare Position der PCG zu diesem Thema (z.B. durch deutliche Abwertung und Warnung). Ich finde es bedauerlich, dass die PCG als Meinungsführer (gerade unter den Kids) zwar die Fakten nennt, aber keine Einschätzung im Gesamtkontext abgibt. Wo bleibt euer journalistisches Selbstverständnis? 
Diese Dinge greifen direkt in das Leben des jeweiligen Spielers ein.

"Superspiel, aber lest mal die EULA und entscheidet selbst, wir gucken das dann auch die Tage mal an" ist zuwenig. Einen Beitrag getrennt vom Test ist ein Anfang, aber ebenfalls zuwenig. 
In den Wertungen gibt es für alles Mögliche Abwertungen, aber nicht für die Lieferung von Spyware? Das ist zumindest erstaunlich. Die Warnung vor der EULA kommt, aber der Kauf wird unbedingt empfohlen. 
Als wir alle als kranke Menschen diffamiert wurden, die sich mit Killerspielen auf den nächsten Amoklauf vorbereiten, seid ihr eingeschritten und das mit Macht. Hier belohnt ihr ihr EA mit einem Super-Test.


PS: Ich würde mich freuen, wenn die Micky Maus-Argumentation mit Fatzebuck etc. ein Ende hätte, da sie hier nicht greift. Bei Fatzebuck trage ich selbst ein, was andere wissen sollen, bei Origin nicht.

Ich bin ziemlich enttäuscht, da ich für dieses Jahr noch 3 Spiele im Auge hatte und kaufen wollte: BF3, MW3 und Uncharted 3. Jetzt werden es halt nur 2 und EA landet auf meiner Blacklist. Ach ja, der Versuch, mich damit zum Kauf der Konsolenversion "umzuerziehen", funktioniert bei mir nicht. 
Aber wie heisst es so schön: Jeden Tag steht ein Dummer auf!
Im Moment überlege ich ob des journalistischen Versagens der Spielemagazine meine Abos zu kündigen (GS & PCG). 
Ein ähnlicher Beitrag wurde von mir bei der GS gepostet.


----------



## tzunam1 (29. Oktober 2011)

Und noch ein PS:
EA hat gesagt, dass sie nichts Schlimmes machen und echt nur Daten angucken, die mit dem Spiel zusammenhängen. Ah ja, na dann ist ja alles ok, oder? Nein, denn wer Zugriff auf Daten hat wird sie IMMER irgendwann nutzen wollen.

[Ironie on]
Ich freue mich auf den Tag, an dem Origin gehackt wird und Origin dazu verwendet wird, ein gigantisches Botnet aufzubauen, Privatdaten auszulesen, Geschäftsgeheimnisse auszuspionieren, die man ja mit Origin bekommt. Und die bereits gesammelten Daten? Die liegen ja total sicher bei Amazon in der Cloud und wenn da was passiert, dann ist Amazon schuld, wir von EA konnten ja nicht ahnen, dass das Internet so viele miese Typen beherbergt, die ungesetzliche Sachen machen (also abgesehen von diesen miesen ehrlichen Käufern der EA-Spiele).
[Ironie off]

An die, die es immer noch nicht gemerkt haben: schlaft ruhig weiter


----------



## spike00 (29. Oktober 2011)

Anonymous sollte sich mal bei EA austoben!

Und man sollte Privatdetektive beauftragen, die die Bosse von EA auf Schritt und Tritt verfolgen und alles dokumentieren, fotografieren, die Post aufreißen und lesen und das ganze dann schön ins Internet stellen, wo es jeder lesen und lustige Kommentare  dazu posten kann!

Mal sehen wie das ihnen gefällt!


----------



## doomkeeper (29. Oktober 2011)

tzunam1 schrieb:


> Und noch ein PS:
> EA hat gesagt, dass sie nichts Schlimmes machen und echt nur Daten angucken, die mit dem Spiel zusammenhängen. Ah ja, na dann ist ja alles ok, oder? Nein, denn wer Zugriff auf Daten hat wird sie IMMER irgendwann nutzen wollen.
> 
> [Ironie on]
> ...


 
Genau darum geht es ja

´Wenn sie Spieledaten sammeln würden die wirklich nur mit dem Spiel zutun hätten
oder eine optionale Hardware-Umfrage wie bei Steam.
dann würde keine sau etwas sagen.

Aber wofür dann den ganzen PC? Es ergibt einfach keinen Sinn.

Kein Schwein hat sowas gebraucht aber EA bringt es trotzdem raus mit der begründung
dass es nur "gut" für die Gamer sein kann.. 
Da sieht man dass EA einfach in einer eigenen Welt lebt.

@ phone83.
Du bist leider ein Beispiel für die Zielgruppe von Origin.
Das hat nix mit Mädchen-sein zu tun oder eine weiße Weste haben etc.

Hier gehts ums Prinzip. Da will jemand die komplette Einsicht in deinen PC haben.
Oder lässt du auch fremde Leute zu dir in die Wohnung die überall rumschnüffeln und alle
Schubladen durchschauen, jedes mögliche Dokument scannen und kopieren,
vor deinen augen irgendwohin abschicken und weiterversenden?

Würdest du seelenruhig zuschauen?

Hier ist genau dasselbe nur digital. ganz klar ein verbrechen.
nur weil es digital passiert, ändert sich noch nix am sachverhalt.
es ist spyware.

Wenn man nen Virus am rechner hat, dann kann man natürlich nicht viel machen wenn es
unbemerkt passiert, aber sobald es entdeckt wird tut man was ? Genau, löschen.

EA sagt klipp und klar " hey wir durchforsten euren kompletten Rechner "
und aufeinmal gibts Leute wie dich die sagen " Jo kein problem, hab kein schlechtes Gewissen "
aber bei nem infoziellem virus wird rumgeheult?

Ich habs schon früher mal gesagt. leute die Origin freiwillig in kauf nehmen, können auch
gleich die Firewall ausschalten, ihren AntiVirus deinstallieren ansonsten ist das einfach nur
paradox.

Edit.
Und ganz ehrlich... auch wenn sich was ändern sollte in der nächsten Zeit
und Origin extrem abgeschwächt wird...
Der ersteindruckt macht bekanntlich am meisten aus und ich werd
warscheinlich auch in Zukunft komplett auf EA und BF3 verzichten.
Denen hab ich eh schon fast nie vertraut aber
jetzt ist die Grenze mit Absicht überschritten worden in der Hoffnung
dass alle Gamer so blöd sind und alles in Kauf nehmen.

Ist auch nur ein Spiel was seinen Reiz und Hype verloren hat.
Pistole auf die Brust aufgesetzt bekommen? nein danke.


----------



## Lucky-Lucke (29. Oktober 2011)

Diese drei Punkte sind ja echt das letzte! Wenn jemand n Geschäft und Games auf dem selben Computer verwaltet, dem kann die Ganze Firma gescannt und durchlöchert werden. Find ich jetzt wirklich sehr krass, ist ja wirklich als ob die eim in die Wohnung laufen und alles druchsuchen!


----------



## Phone83 (29. Oktober 2011)

@ doomkeeper
komm mal klar...ich gehöre zu keiner zielgruppe ich will ein verkacktes game spielen auf das ich viel viel jahre gewartet habe.
macht eine gott verdammte petition und beleidigt nicht andere game den es am hinter vorbei geht ob du dich auspioniert fühlst oder nicht. wenn es dir ja so wichtig ist dann jammer nicht im pc games forum rum sondern im ea forum oder schreib nen brief oder mach nen bild was auch immer^^
ich finde das du ein typisches beispiel bist jammern aber nichts machen. oder glaubst du nur weil du kein bf 3 mehr spielst ändert sich was? solang du es gekauft hast bzw jemand ist das thema schon durch. 
du hast 2 wochen zeit dein spiel zurück zu geben da du und viele andere der meinung sind das es nicht rechtens ist. das bestreite auch ICH nicht nur ist es mir einfach nicht so wichtig wie dir. also nimm dein spiel pack es ein leg einen kaufbeleg bei und geh zu deinem händler mit deinen argumenten..sie müssen es annehmen du kannst es aber auch zu ea schicken mit begründung nur von den bekommste dein geld nicht wieder


----------



## doomkeeper (29. Oktober 2011)

Phone83 schrieb:


> @ doomkeeper
> komm mal klar...ich gehöre zu keiner zielgruppe ich will ein verkacktes game spielen auf das ich viel viel jahre gewartet habe.
> macht eine gott verdammte petition und beleidigt nicht andere game den es am hinter vorbei geht ob du dich auspioniert fühlst oder nicht. wenn es dir ja so wichtig ist dann jammer nicht im pc games forum rum sondern im ea forum oder schreib nen brief oder mach nen bild was auch immer^^
> ich finde das du ein typisches beispiel bist jammern aber nichts machen. oder glaubst du nur weil du kein bf 3 mehr spielst ändert sich was? solang du es gekauft hast bzw jemand ist das thema schon durch.
> du hast 2 wochen zeit dein spiel zurück zu geben da du und viele andere der meinung sind das es nicht rechtens ist. das bestreite auch ICH nicht nur ist es mir einfach nicht so wichtig wie dir. also nimm dein spiel pack es ein leg einen kaufbeleg bei und geh zu deinem händler mit deinen argumenten..sie müssen es annehmen du kannst es aber auch zu ea schicken mit begründung nur von den bekommste dein geld nicht wieder


 
du held ich habs nicht gekauft. wenn du meine beiträge lesen würdest dann hättest du es auch gewusst 

ich tu was dagegen. und zwar das ich soetwas nicht kaufe und petition hab ich auch unterschrieben.
mehr kann ein einzelner nicht machen.

und allein deine begründung dass du nur das verkackte game spielen willst, gehörst du zur origin zielgruppe.
dass die leute alles in kauf nehmen nur um eben das game zu spielen, egal was im hintergrund alles läuft.
glückwunsch 

ich jammer nicht rum, sondern leiste meinen beitrag zu diesem thema welches
mitlerweile nicht nur von spieleseiten durchgenommen wird.
nicht jeder hat lust und das gewisse know-how einen reinen Battlefield 3 Rechner
aufzustellen.
ich mein wo gelangen wir denn hin?
wenn jeder publisher dann eigene platform raushaut muss man später vll für jedes spiel
eigenen rechner auf die beine stellen oder was? xD

es ist etwas viel größeres und gehört nicht ins spielelager sondern
verletzung der rechte und gesetze.
datenschutz ade.

bei einem bundestrojaner heulen alle rum.
aber solang ein spiel wie battlefield beiliegt ist alles schön und gut.
ab und zu übern tellerrand zu schauen würde den leuten nicht schaden
das muss man sich auf der zunge zergehen lassen.

PC heißt nicht umsonst Personal Computer da hat kein publisher irgendwie meine dateien
durchzuscannen.


----------



## JamesMark (29. Oktober 2011)

@Phone83 was bist du für ein troll?

das steuerprogramme/daten etc. alles übermittelt werden scheint dir vielleicht egal zu sein, aber leute die schon ihr eigenes geld verdienen fallen hier fast aus allen wolken!

mein gott, ein bisschen köpfchen hat noch niemandem geschadet....

findest du es nötig, dass ea SMS und vieles mehr bei sich speichert und diese zu marketing zeugs etc. verwendet?


----------



## SchumiFan99 (29. Oktober 2011)

@ Na wenn hier doch drüber geschrieben wird dann hat doch wohl jeder das Recht sich dazu zu äussern. Vorallem solltest du dir mal benehmen angewöhnen. Der Ton in dem du antwortest ist ja aller unterste Schublade.


----------



## SchumiFan99 (29. Oktober 2011)

SchumiFan99 schrieb:


> @ Phone83Na wenn hier doch drüber geschrieben wird dann hat doch wohl jeder das Recht sich dazu zu äussern. Vorallem solltest du dir mal benehmen angewöhnen. Der Ton in dem du antwortest ist ja aller unterste Schublade.


 
Name vergessen an wenn das geht. @ Phone83


----------



## Phone83 (29. Oktober 2011)

das hat doch überhaupt nichts mit einer zielgruppe am hut...wenn ich sage du gehörst zu der ziel gruppe die shell und bp im auge haben weil du ein auto fährst sagst du auch "stimmt doch nich, geht nicht anders"
es geht mir um das spiel womit ea eigentlich wenig zu tun hat.
mein ton spieglt das wieder was ich hier lese...die leute werden als dumm oder hirnlos bezeichnet weil sie nicht auf den revoluzzer trip sind.
2 beispiele was in deutschland falsch ist.
tankstellen und ihre preise in jedem land aber auch in jedem wird die erste tankstelle nach der ersten woche brennen bei unseren preisen. was macht der deutsche..er tankt und sagt sich selber "vieleicht wird es nächste woche 2 cent billiger " uga uga"
vor ein paar monaten gab es mal bei einem supermark discounter so einen auftsand weil man nach dem zahlen mit der ec karte noch seine unterschrift auf einen kassenzettel geben musste der geschätze 30 cm lang war wo drauf stand (kurzform) "ihre daten werden erfasst, gespeichert ausgewertet und an 3. übermittelt" was macht der deuscthe er geht einkaufen und bis heute kann bzw muss man in manchen seinen dummen bon unterschreiben nach dem man die pinnummer eingeben hat.
die frage ist doch warum müssen sich die die ein spiel spielen wollten untereinander streiten und nicht die spieler mit der firma.
ob ein firmenchef seinen rechner auch zu spielen nimmt oder nicht bleibt ihm selbst zu überlassen ich sage da nur selber schuld arbeit und privat gehört auch dort getrennt klar kann man auch das sichern für viele umständlich. die meisten können nicht einmal eine firewall einrichten.
wie gesagt mir ist das alles nicht so wichtig, wenn sich die menschen bei anderen sachen nur mal so in zeug legen würden. gez /manager-gehälter/ spritpreise/stromkosten obwohl teils strom ins ausland verschnekt wird, weil wir überproduzieren etc.


----------



## majorjk1992 (29. Oktober 2011)

kann man irgendwas dagegen machen ka irgendein sperrprogramm oder so


----------



## JapanPowerUSA83 (29. Oktober 2011)

Gut, man kann mit Kundendaten Milliarden verdienen...Naja, es igibt sicher mehr geldgeile Säcke in Chefetagen als ehrliche Leute, oder so...JEdenfalls habe ich selber da nix gegen wenn meine Daten gesammelt werden. Ich meine, egal welche Platform, sei es Steam, Facebook oder hier Origin. Ich selber habe dadurch ja keine Nachteile, mein Bankkonto wird nicht geplündert etc. Ich habe halt keine Nachteiele. Es wäre  bestimmt cool, wenn man was von dem Geld bekäme, haha, was diese Unternehmen durch unsere Datenv erdienen. Aber naja, jeder hatte die Chance so etwas zu entwickeln.

Und eine Sache wegen Facebook. Habe mich schon immer gefragt, wenn ich zB ein Foto lösche, ob es wirklich gelöscht ist...wie vermutet ist dies natürlich nicht so. Zwar ist ein geköschtes Foto für die User gelöscht, Facebook selber bunkert aber alles. Die Meldung kam ja neulich, dass das eine Student das entdeckt hatte. Naja, ich war nicht wirklich geschockt und überrascht. 

Wer nicht "ausspioniert" werden will, sollte einfach offline bleiben. Im Internet ist nix anonym. Oder woher kriegt man Mails von diversen penisverlängerungsdingen und anderen Flirtsachen...

gruß
jan


----------



## s4unit (29. Oktober 2011)

JapanPowerUSA83 schrieb:


> Gut, man kann mit Kundendaten Milliarden verdienen...Naja, es igibt sicher mehr geldgeile Säcke in Chefetagen als ehrliche Leute, oder so...JEdenfalls habe ich selber da nix gegen wenn meine Daten gesammelt werden. Ich meine, egal welche Platform, sei es Steam, Facebook oder hier Origin. Ich selber habe dadurch ja keine Nachteile, mein Bankkonto wird nicht geplündert etc. Ich habe halt keine Nachteiele. Es wäre  bestimmt cool, wenn man was von dem Geld bekäme, haha, was diese Unternehmen durch unsere Datenv erdienen. Aber naja, jeder hatte die Chance so etwas zu entwickeln.
> 
> Und eine Sache wegen Facebook. Habe mich schon immer gefragt, wenn ich zB ein Foto lösche, ob es wirklich gelöscht ist...wie vermutet ist dies natürlich nicht so. Zwar ist ein geköschtes Foto für die User gelöscht, Facebook selber bunkert aber alles. Die Meldung kam ja neulich, dass das eine Student das entdeckt hatte. Naja, ich war nicht wirklich geschockt und überrascht.
> 
> ...



Viel Spaß! Wenn deine  Daten an Anonymus oder sonst irgendwelchen Hacker gelangen,wie bei Sonys Playstation Network.


----------



## MoeD (29. Oktober 2011)

JapanPowerUSA83 schrieb:


> [...].JEdenfalls habe ich selber da nix gegen wenn meine Daten gesammelt werden. Ich meine, egal welche Platform, sei es Steam, Facebook oder hier Origin. Ich selber habe dadurch ja keine Nachteile, mein Bankkonto wird nicht geplündert etc. Ich habe halt keine Nachteiele. Es wäre  bestimmt cool, wenn man was von dem Geld bekäme, haha, was diese Unternehmen durch unsere Datenv erdienen. Aber naja, jeder hatte die Chance so etwas zu entwickeln.



So etwas kann man nur sagen, wenn einem die Weitsicht fehlt, um zu begreifen zu was es führen "kann", wenn man solch ein Verhalten seitens der Konzerne toleriert. Wenn die Mehrheit der Menschen denkt wie Du, werden wir eines Tages in einer Welt aufwachen, die von Groß-Konzernen regiert wird, weil diese durch genaustes Wissen über unser Privatgewohnheiten gezielt auf Millionen von Menschen Einfluss nehmen können. Am Anfang vielleicht nur um unsere Kaufentscheidungen zu beeinflussen, aber später dann auch politisch in ihrem Sinne Einfluss zu nehmen. Es gibt schon jetzt Versuche mit Kameras beispielsweise, die Dein Gesicht scannen und es nach seinen Merkmalen wie Alterserscheinungen, Geschlecht, usw. kategorisieren, um Dich dann gezielt mit den entsprechnenden Produkten zu bewerben. Was meinst Du was man erst anstellen kann, wenn man auch Zugriff auf die komplette Identität einer Person hat? Also dessen Gewohnheiten, Vorlieben und politische Ansichten? Man siehe zum Beispiel auch INDECT: http://www.golem.de/1110/87058.html


----------



## BOSS (29. Oktober 2011)

Als ehrlicher Käufer wirst du doch nur noch verarscht! Die, die sich die REL***ED Version aus dem Netz gezogen haben, lachen sich doch den Arsch ab über uns!!!


----------



## Phone83 (29. Oktober 2011)

http://www.buffed.de/Electronic-Arts-Firma-15412/News/EA-reagiert-auf-Kritik-und-nimmt-extreme-Aenderungen-an-Origin-EULA-vor-852129/


----------



## MoeD (29. Oktober 2011)

Phone83 schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/Electronic-Arts-Firma-15412/News/EA-reagiert-auf-Kritik-und-nimmt-extreme-Aenderungen-an-Origin-EULA-vor-852129/


 
Und was bringt es wenn dei EULA geändert wird, aber Origin weiter seine Arbeit verrichtet?


----------



## JapanPowerUSA83 (29. Oktober 2011)

Ja gut, also ich beziehe mich eher auf Dinge...: Wenn zB die Platformen wissen was ich mag, möcht, was ich doof und was ich sehr doof finde, dann können die doch entsprechend auf mich zu geschnitte Dinge herstellen usw...naiv gedacht jetzt.

wie der 'gefällt mir' Button bei FB. Der soll ja ganz übel sein, weil daduch Werbung usw..empfehlungen usw auf einen zugeschnitten werden. Mir werden da Leute empfohlen, die ich in de rTat mal früüüher gekannt hab. Wette dass das keine Zufälle sind dass mir FB diese Leute vorstellt. Also ist an dem System ja nicht alles schlecht, und ich finde KOntakt zu Leuten aus der Schulzeit.


Die Welt ist böse und ich  glaube rotzdem an das Gute....nicht! Aber ich frage mich wirklich, ob mit den Kundendaten, irgendwann wirklich ganz böse Dinge angestellt werden. Das Thema totale Überwachung gab es ja schon öfter, auch in Filmen. Bloß in Filmen  geht alles in Richtung intrigen, Verschwörungen usw. Dass letzendlich die Bevölkerung versklavt wird usw. 

Muss sich aber wirklich alles zum BÖsen wenden? Gäbe es nun die totale Überwachung, Konzerne wissen alles über einen. Was wäre dann? So lange man doch keine Chips ins Hirn gepflanzt werden kann,  solange man noch selber machen kann was man will, ist für mich doch alles ok.  

Oder der Ganzkörperscanner am Flughafen. Ich hätte überhaupt kein Problem, wenn man wirklich einen Nacktscanner, anstatt eines solchen Modells, wo auf einer Grafik nur gezeit wird wo was sein könnte. 

Finde das ganze Thema um Privatphäre wirklich übertrieben. Vllt ändert sich das, wenn mir jemand sagen würde, was wirklich im schlimmsten Fall passieren kann.

Ihr habt ja recht, die nach meinem letzten Post geschrieben haben. Und ich wusste auch, dass Ihr genau das schreiben werdet. Also verstehe ich sehr wohl worum es geht, aber trotzdem.

Also: Ein Konzerrn weiß alles übermich, und wir haben das Jahr 2030. Teechnik ausgereift usw. Wenn die Welt noch schlechter wird, was droht mir dann von so einem Konzern?




gruß
jan

EDIT

@ MoeD
Wie sähe der Einfluss konkret aus. Das ist letzendlich wsa ich wissen möchte. ICh kann mir viele fiese Dinge vorstellen, was aber öknnte wirklich realität werden. So eine Art DX:HR ?


----------



## s4unit (29. Oktober 2011)

JapanPowerUSA83 schrieb:


> Ja gut, also ich beziehe mich eher auf Dinge...: Wenn zB die Platformen wissen was ich mag, möcht, was ich doof und was ich sehr doof finde, dann können die doch entsprechend auf mich zu geschnitte Dinge herstellen usw...naiv gedacht jetzt.
> 
> wie der 'gefällt mir' Button bei FB. Der soll ja ganz übel sein, weil daduch Werbung usw..empfehlungen usw auf einen zugeschnitten werden. Mir werden da Leute empfohlen, die ich in de rTat mal früüüher gekannt hab. Wette dass das keine Zufälle sind dass mir FB diese Leute vorstellt. Also ist an dem System ja nicht alles schlecht, und ich finde KOntakt zu Leuten aus der Schulzeit.
> 
> ...



Dir würde auch eine Kamera in deiner Wohnung nichts ausmachen oder?Für mich ist das so ähnlich!!!


----------



## spike00 (29. Oktober 2011)

Ich will mir für BF3 dieses Sandboxsystem installieren: Qubes OS

http://www.chip.de/downloads/Qubes-OS_50063640.html

Das Ding basiert auf Linux...funktioniert BF3 dann auch damit?
Und muss ich das Programm dann auf eine leere partition speichern oder kann ich es wie ein gewöhnliches Programm abspeichern?


----------



## JapanPowerUSA83 (29. Oktober 2011)

s4unit schrieb:


> Dir würde auch eine Kamera in deiner Wohnung nichts ausmachen oder?Für mich ist das so ähnlich!!!



Hm, ich frage mich in erster Linie was die mit Bildern aus meiner Wohnung anfangen würden.

Auch glaube ich nicht wirklich an die Gutmenschen in Politikern, die mit solchen Aktionen vor Terroristen und sonstigen GEsocks schützen wollen.

Ich würde so eine Kamera vllt soger dulden. Oder auch nicht. Ich meine, dabei bepbachtet werden wie man sich ein Film saugt, das wäre einfach nicht so praktisch. Blos wären manche Dinge einfach peinlich wenn man weiß, dass man  dabei beobachtet wird.

Ich frage mich wirklich, ob diese Art Überwachung wirklich ganz ganz schlimme Folgen haben könnte. Oder würde das die Welt zu etwas besserem machen? Das wohl eher nicht, die Geldgier ist ja überall. Blos, vllt ist ja nicht jeder schlecht, der Macht hat. Vllt hätte ja die totale Überwachung ja doch ein gutes Ende, bzw Anfang.

Ich traue mich einfach nicht mir vorzustellen, dass die normale Bevölerung in Slums endet, und die Firmen in, in den Himmel ragenden Wolkenkratzern über die ganze WElt regieren. Das ist mir einfach alles zu weit hergeholt.

Hier in Osnabrück gab es in den letzen Wochen, krasse Sachen. Zwei mal ein Mord, Körperverletzungen...bei uns in Osnabrück. Unglaublich. Gäbe es hier und da mal eine Drohne, wie in dem einen Artikel von golem...vllt gäbe es all das nicht.

Würde man wirklich, Anzeichen usw richtig interprätieren können, könnte man Gewalt zb eindämmen. Schlimm ist natürlich, wenn ein System jemanden als GEfahr einstuft, dabei hatte die Person wirklich nichts böses im Schilde...Ich weiß auchi nicht.


----------



## tzunam1 (29. Oktober 2011)

@phone83 (wohl eher 93, wenns der Jahrgang ist) & JapanPowerUSA83
Eure ganzen Argumente klingen nach YPS-Heft (kennt das noch einer?)
Schlaft schön weiter, hab ich ja unten schon geschrieben. 
Wegen solcher Leute, werden die damit durchkommen 



tzunam1 schrieb:


> Und noch ein PS:
> EA hat gesagt, dass sie nichts Schlimmes machen und echt nur Daten angucken, die mit dem Spiel zusammenhängen. Ah ja, na dann ist ja alles ok, oder? Nein, denn wer Zugriff auf Daten hat wird sie IMMER irgendwann nutzen wollen.
> 
> [Ironie on]
> ...


----------



## Phone83 (29. Oktober 2011)

DrMabuseXX schrieb:


> Solche gehypten Müll-Games einfach nicht kaufen.
> 
> ArmA 2 : Operation Arrowhead macht sowieso viel mehr Spaß und hat eine geilere Grafik.
> 
> Gibt also keinen Grund sich den Ea Müll + Trojaner anzutun.



Arma 2 war fast unspielbar zu release das war gehypter müll und heute was ist damit langweilig und ganz ehrlich ich finde arma 2 nicht besser als bf 3 oO und vorallem nicht optisch. ea müll hin oder her das game is top wäre es über einen anderen publisher gekommen würde die welt anders aussehen


----------



## JapanPowerUSA83 (29. Oktober 2011)

@tzunam1

Ja, ich weiß ja was Du meinst, Du und die Anderen. dennoch wäre mal cool zu erfahren, was Euch  genau beist an der Sache mit Origin, Steam, usw. Also mit dem ablesen von den persönlichen Daten. Möchte einfach wissen, was Ihr befürchtet; vllt stehe ich dann doch anders zu der ganzen Sache.

gruß
jan

EDIT

In dem Zitierten Kasten von Dir selbst hast Du was von Botnet usw geschrieben. Ok, also das klingt natürlich bedrohlich.  Doch was genau wäre wenn all das eintrifft? Ist es irgendwann vorbei mit der...ähm..Demokratie und es werden unmenschliche Gesetzte festgelegt..oder was ist die Folge von all dem.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Oktober 2011)

Was passieren würde, wenn es die totale Überwachung gibt und Konzerne das sagen hätten? Nun, erstmal würde es keine Meinungsfreiheit mehr geben und jeder der sich dagegen äußert oder auflehnt, würde als Terrorist und Gefahr der Gesellschaft dargestellt werden. Diese Leute würden im Gefängnis landen oder noch schlimmer. Eine Demokratie gebe es dann nicht mehr.
Ich kann da nur empfehlen, mal das Buch 1984 von George Orwell zu lesen. Da kann man sich sehr gut vorstellen, wie es ausarten kann, wen das Ganze missbraucht wird.
Ich möchte mir auch gar nicht vorstellen, wenn solche wie Adolf Hitler oder Erich Honecker solche technischen Möglichkeiten gehabt hätten.  Da wäre das Ganze noch zig-fach schlimmer gewesen.


----------



## DerBloP (29. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde Origin *** aber besser als Sanboxi ist doch bestimmt eine Seperate Windoof Partition,oder?


----------



## s4unit (29. Oktober 2011)

JapanPowerUSA83 schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiß ja was Du meinst, Du und die Anderen. dennoch wäre mal cool zu erfahren, was Euch  genau beist an der Sache mit Origin, Steam, usw. Also mit dem ablesen von den persönlichen Daten. Möchte einfach wissen, was Ihr befürchtet; vllt stehe ich dann doch anders zu der ganzen Sache.


 
Manche Leute haben ja auch geschäftliche Daten auf dem Computer. Auch wenn EA behauptet sie werden die Daten nicht weiterverschicken, kann man nie wissen was sie wirklich vorhaben.Man muss auch bedenken dass es Mitarbeiter in einer Firma gibt die Sachen klauen.
Zum Beispiel hab ich mal von einem Freund gehört, dass in seiner firma wo er Arbeitet Lebensmittel geklaut wurden.Am nächsten Tag wurden sie alle gefeuert, weil deren kamera alles aufgenommen hat.


----------



## swordfish2000 (30. Oktober 2011)

JapanPowerUSA83 schrieb:


> @tzunam1
> Möchte einfach wissen, was Ihr befürchtet; vllt stehe ich dann doch anders zu der ganzen Sache.
> 
> gruß
> jan


 
hallo,

1. Dass andere Leute ohne deinem Wissen Geschäfte mit dir machen. Solcher  Methoden bediente sich früher nur eine Mafia.
2. Das Problem, dass mir viel mehr Sorgen macht ist der Umgang der Jugend damit. Die wird schon so großgezogen, "hochdiktiert" was alles sein darf und was nicht - und zwar von der Wirtschaft - bis sie sich überhaupt nicht mehr zu wehren wissen/wehren können.

Wogegen? Dass ihr nicht mal mehr mitbekommt, wer euch alles wieviel aus der Tasche zieht. Eure Daten, euer Konsum gehören nicht mehr euch, sondern jede Ramschfirma benimmt sich wie das Passamt euch gegenüber, wo ihr kleinlaut hinpilgert.

Wo man füher noch selbstverständlich Rechte auf Wiedergutmachung hatte an der Kassa und es den Geschäften noch peinlich war miese Produkte anzubieten, gilt heute: Wer nicht richtig Krach macht, mit den Amwalt droht kommt halt zu nix. Dadurch muss man sich heute nicht nur  um jeden "Scheiss" selbst kümmen der früher noch selbstverständlich war denn  die Firmen spekulieren genau darauf....dass es einem zu blöd wird....sondern "Recht" und "Gerechtigkeit" wird auch immer mehr zur Geldfrage.

Und das soll nicht sein. Wirtschaft ist "nur" Wirtschaft und soll das muss auch so bleiben. "Rechte" auf euer persönliches Umfeld darf "nur" der Staat haben - als oberste Priorität in unserem "Konsumentensystem".

Wenn eine Firma meint sich nich mal die Mühe zu machen Verträge (!!) anzupassen wo der Kunde aber 100% von der Firma zur Verantwortung gezogen, und geahndet wird ist es höchste Zeit gesetzlich ordentlich einzugreifen und dieses Vorgehen schleunigst abzumahnen.


----------



## Batze (30. Oktober 2011)

Mich würde mal interessieren wie andere Gamer, anderer Länder auf solch eine Spionage reagieren.
Es ist ja schön und gut das hier sowas angeprangert wird.
International würde das viel mehr Rauch aufwirbeln und solche Firmen zum nachdenken zwingen.

Oder ist den Gamern in den USA z.B. das alles egal das sie so gut wie alles Preisgeben?
Gerade wenn ich mal wieder höre, US Gericht verurteilt Raubkopierer.


----------



## Sirius89 (30. Oktober 2011)

DrMabuseXX schrieb:


> Solche gehypten Müll-Games einfach nicht kaufen.
> 
> ArmA 2 : Operation Arrowhead macht sowieso viel mehr Spaß und hat eine geilere Grafik.
> 
> Gibt also keinen Grund sich den Ea Müll + Trojaner anzutun.


 
Geh in deine Höhle zurück.

Ne Hardcore Kriegssimulation mit nem Arcadigen Militärshooter zu vergleichen is einfach nur dämlich.

BF3 is ganz und gar nich Müll,es macht sogar ziemlich Spaß,das einzig miese is halt Origin.Mit dem Programm existiert deine Privatsphäre einfach nich mehr auf deinem PC.


----------



## Bonobo (30. Oktober 2011)

DrMabuseXX schrieb:


> Und was manche Kinder sich hier beschweren dass ich Bf3 mit ArmA 2A vergleiche.
> 
> Ihr und die Magazine vergleichen doch auch andauernd Bf3 mit Mw3!
> Mw3 ist ein reiner Shooter, man kann keine Fahrzeuge fahren und nix!
> ...


 

ja, Arma 2A iss ja so viel besser vom gameplay als BF3 unn überhaupt das beste spiel das es gibt atm. danke für die info.

OT: haha BF3 fanboys, hättet ihr euch ma lieber MW3 übers gute alte steam vorbestellt xDD


----------



## billy336 (30. Oktober 2011)

EA schreibt wenigstens in ihrer eula was sie machen. machen tuts sowieso jeder publisher. die gecrackten games sind genauso trojaner-verseucht, teil noch viel schlimmer und spionieren eure daten wesentlich intensiver aus, oder habt ihr gedacht reloaded, skidrow und co sind einfach gute menschen, die wollen, dass ihr nicht bezahlen müsst? wie naiv kann man sein...


----------



## Chazer (30. Oktober 2011)

DrMabuseXX schrieb:


> Man schaue sich nur die Amazon-Bewertungen an:
> 
> Bf3: Nur negative.
> ArmA 2peration Arrowhead: Nur positive.
> ...


 
Die negativen Bewertungen richten sich zum größten Teil ja nicht gegen das Spiel ansich sondern gegen Origin, ohne Origin hätte BF3 auch in erster Linie positive Bewertungen.


----------



## billy336 (30. Oktober 2011)

schon gut wir wissens...^^


----------



## Batze (30. Oktober 2011)

Ganz so unrecht hat DrMabuseXX doch gar nicht.
Ok dieses an anschleimen wegen Arma2 ist eine andere Sache.

Aber wenn man mal den Solo Modus nimmt und sich mal anhört was z.B. 4Players dazu schreiben. Also da ist nix gehypt wie bei den 2 großen Mags.



> Machen wir es kurz: Für den Solo-Modus allein sollte man sich dieses Spiel nicht kaufen - er ist nur ein solider Bonus, mehr nicht. Die Kampagne ist vom Knöpfchendrück-Anfang bis hin zum Fragezeichen-Ende bedrückend mittelmäßig, dazu noch mächtig von Black Ops abgekupfert und beim Missionsdesign komplett ideenlos. Man kommt sich vor, als wurde eine »Das müssen wir drin haben!«-Liste abgehakt: Snipermission, Panzerfahrt, Ausflug im Flieger, wechselnde Spielfiguren, dauerspawnende Klon-Russen und -Araber als Gegner - das »Call of Duty ist super, das können wir auch!«-Credo haben sich die Entwickler etwas zu sehr zu Herzen genommen. DICE, bleib bei deinen Leisten!
> 
> Die liegen bekanntermaßen beim Mehrspielermodus. Und der steht in Kürze beim zweiten Teil unseres großen Battlefield 3-Tests im Fokus.



Soweit zum SP.


----------



## billy336 (30. Oktober 2011)

Batze schrieb:


> Ganz so unrecht hat DrMabuseXX doch gar nicht.
> Ok dieses an anschleimen wegen Arma2 ist eine andere Sache.
> 
> Aber wenn man mal den Solo Modus nimmt und sich mal anhört was z.B. 4Players dazu schreiben. Also da ist nix gehypt wie bei den 2 großen Mags.
> ...


 
ja aber das ist nun wirklich nix neues, dass bf kein sp-game ist. die solo camp. dient höchstens zum kennenlernen der steuerung mit einer netten story geschmückt. bf ist ein mp-shooter. wäre mir neu, wenn sich irgendwer bf für den sp kauft. dann würd ich sogar auch games wie arma vorziehen wer nicht online spielen will


----------



## johannes141 (30. Oktober 2011)

Sannt origin eigentlich alle Festplatten und Partitionen oder einfach nur C ?


----------



## stawacz (30. Oktober 2011)

johannes141 schrieb:


> Sannt origin eigentlich alle Festplatten und Partitionen oder einfach nur C ?


 

zu spät,du bist am arsch..


----------



## billy336 (30. Oktober 2011)

johannes141 schrieb:


> Sannt origin eigentlich alle Festplatten und Partitionen oder einfach nur C ?


 
deine pornos würde ich runterlöschen 

zumindest scannt es deine gesamte registry und alles was auf deinem system ausgeführt wird, sprich programme und daten von extern angeschlossenen datenträgern. im grunde alles, ja. vor allem deine online aktivitäten. aktivität bei tauschbörsen, nicht lizensierte EA produkte. SkidRow warnt vor dem benutzen seiner cracks bei installiertem origin (in jeder read me nachzulesen) sonst kommt ein ea-mitarbeiter und reisst dir die eier ab^^


----------



## MullahOmarAyathollah (30. Oktober 2011)

Seit mehreren Tagen kann man nun Battlefield 3 kaufen leider gibt es einen kleinen aber nicht ganz so feinen Haken an der Sache, denn das Spiel bekommt man nur wenn man auch den hauseigenen Verkaufsdienst von EA mit installiert.
Dieser ist aber weit weg von gut und böse, denn alleine die AGBS sind die Hölle so kann mit dem akzeptieren des Vetrages EA ungehindert Nutzerdaten sammeln, diese beziehen sich nicht nur auf das Spielen, sondern auf den ganzen PC und dessen Peripherie. Das jedoch ist noch nicht das Ende, denn EA erlaubt es diese Daten an nicht genannte dritte weiter zu leiten.
Wer genau so unverschähmt ist wie ich der geht auf diese Seite und unterschreibt die Petition zum Veraufsstop, denn wir müssen uns wahrlich nicht alles gefallen lassen und Spiele mit einem Dienst zu vertreiben ist auch vollkommen in Ordnung, mich über diesen Deinst aus zuspitzeln ist einfach...
http://openpetition.de/petition/online/verkaufsstopp-fuer-battlefield-3-in-deutschland


----------



## lekixiii (30. Oktober 2011)

Meine Meinung zu der ganzen Sache? 

Im Endeffekt ist es egal, was Origin macht, allein, dass EA sich das Recht vorbehält so nach privaten Daten zu suchen, ist eine Frechheit. Trotzdem werde ich BF3 weiterhin spielen, da ich a) nichts zu verbergen habe und b) DICE hier den besten Shooter gebaut hat, den ich je gespielt habe.

Auch wenn ich es für unwahrscheinlich halte, ich würd mich sehr drüber freuen, wenn EA mal ordentlich einen auf den Deckel bekommt. Leid tut's mir vor allem für DICE, dass die EA als Publisher haben...


----------



## billy336 (30. Oktober 2011)

naja die holen sich einfach ihr geld zurück, was sie durch das in umlauf gebrachte nicht-lizensierte kopien, verloren haben, indem sie abmahnungen verschicken. Damit dürfte ihr geschäft ganz gut laufen. user die keine nicht-lizensierten ea-produkte auf der platte haben dürften eigentlich nicht in gefahr sein, für diese interessiert sich ea gar nicht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Oktober 2011)

Diese Plattform wird ihnen präsentiert von China Unlimited und Electronic Adolfs!


----------



## usopia (30. Oktober 2011)

DrMabuseXX schrieb:


> An deiner Stelle wär ich mal ruhig.
> 
> Ich hab schon vor dem Releae gesagt dass Bf3 (mal wieder) nur ein saumäßig gehyptes Mittelklassespiel wird, dafür wurde ich in der Luft zerissen, weil ihr total geblendet wart von den EA-Propagandavideos, der penetranten Werbung, der Werbung auf Seiten wie dieser hier die pcgames geschickt als "News" getarnt hat.
> 
> Nur weil eure Erwartungen enttäuscht wurden und ihr jetzt frustriert seid braucht ihr nicht den dicken gegenüber den Leuten die das euch vorher gesagt haben raushängen lassen.


Wieso Erwartungen enttäuscht? BF3 ist ein erstklassiges Game, nur Origin muß halt geändert werden.
Arma find ich scheiße und langweilig! Und jetzt, du Komiker?


----------



## JillValentine21 (31. Oktober 2011)

billy336 schrieb:


> naja die holen sich einfach ihr geld zurück, was sie durch das in umlauf gebrachte nicht-lizensierte kopien, verloren haben, indem sie abmahnungen verschicken. Damit dürfte ihr geschäft ganz gut laufen. user die keine nicht-lizensierten ea-produkte auf der platte haben dürften eigentlich nicht in gefahr sein, für diese interessiert sich ea gar nicht.


 
Schwachsinn was du da erzählst. Origin Prüft ALLES sogar schon vor der eigentlichen Installation des Spiels. Völlig egal ob jemand Raubkopien drauf hat oder nicht Origin durchwühlt sämtliche Anwendungen,Prozesse, Dateien.. Ich habe das PERSÖNLICH und mit eigenen Augen bei einem Freund gesehen. Der hat sich Origin geladen und zack begann Origin damit alkles zu durchwühlen...


EA interessiert das nicht? Wieso nehmen die sich dann das Rech heraus die gesammelten Daten zu veröffentlichen und/oder an Dritte weiter zu leiten? Les dir mal alles genau durch was da im Kleingedruckten steht bzw stand weil mitlerweile wurde ja vieles wieder geändert.

Vollkommen legitim ob sie das nun machen oder nicht allein die Tatsache das die sich das Recht rausnehmen verstößt gegen Deutsches Recht..


----------



## JillValentine21 (31. Oktober 2011)

Genau hacker-versuchte Militär Spawnen,laufen sterben und rushen bis der arzt kommt Games gabs nun schon genug.. Ich setze mitlerweile auch lieber auf gute stimmungsvolle singleplayer oder coopspiele ^^


----------



## Sunrunner (31. Oktober 2011)

billy336 schrieb:


> naja die holen sich einfach ihr geld zurück, was sie durch das in umlauf gebrachte nicht-lizensierte kopien, verloren haben, indem sie abmahnungen verschicken. Damit dürfte ihr geschäft ganz gut laufen. user die keine nicht-lizensierten ea-produkte auf der platte haben dürften eigentlich nicht in gefahr sein, für diese interessiert sich ea gar nicht.


 
Was wollen die machen?!?! Einen anklagen?? Auf welcher Basis? Frei nach dem motto: Hey, wir haben mit unserer Software, die gegen das Gesetz verstößt, rausgefunden, dass du ein Spiel raubkopiert hast!
Tja, aber dazu wird es wohl nicht kommen. Und sobald die erste mahnung bei einem Gamer im Haus landet wird sich EA noch umgucken, wen denen auf einmal tausende oder Millionen von Spielern flöten gehen.


----------



## McTrevor (31. Oktober 2011)

EA interessiert sich überhaut nicht dafür, was ihr an Raubkopien irgendwo rumfliegen habt. Mit den Softwarenutzungsdaten läßt sich ein Anwenderprofil erstellen, welches man für gutes Geld weiter verkaufen kann. Zusätzlich zum Spielpreis bezahlt man das Game also noch mit einer anderen Währung: Information.

Und da EA selbst vermutlich noch nicht weiß, welche Information wie genau in welcher Konstellation am sinnvollsten zu verwerten sind, holt man einfach zum großen Rundumschlag aus und krallt sich, was eben geht. Sortieren und ordnen kann man die Daten ja immer noch, wenn Sie auf dem eigenen Server liegen. Und genau da liegt das Problem. Selbst wenn EA nie vorhatte alle Daten zu nutzen, was passiert, wenn die Daten durch einen Hack in fremde Hände gelangen?

Und wer bei sich einmal Origin angeworfen und es zu diesem Zeitpunkt überwacht hat und nichts bedenkliches feststellen konnte und sich nun sicher wähnt und/oder alle anderen als Übertreiber abkanzelt ist grenzenlos naiv. Die entsprechenden Suchalgorithmen können durchaus randomisiert arbeiten und zeigen darum bei verschiedenen Benutzern auch unterschiedliches Verhalten. Beim nächsten Scan werden vielleicht nicht nur die Dateiheader sondern auch deren Inhalt angepackt. Wer weiß das schon?

Die Tools, die die Zugriffe überwachen, können allenfalls nachweisen, daß Origin auf empfindliche Dateien zugreift. Der Nichtzugriff läßt sich auf diesem Wege aber nicht beweisen. Wer da wirklich sichergehen will, muss gegenüber EA auf einer Offenlegung des Quellcodes bestehen (werden sie nicht machen) oder selbst zu Decompiliertools greifen (nicht legal). Und selbst solche Aussagen gelten nur genau bis zum nächsten Patch und dann gilt es die Analyse zu wiederholen. 

Klingt alles ziemlich paranoid aber nach dem bisherigen Verhalten von EA in dieser Sache, sollte man denen nicht weiter über den Weg trauen, als man eine Waschmachine werfen kann.

Bis dann denn!

McTrevor


----------



## Fischhaeppchen (31. Oktober 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach hat EA jegliche Legitmation verloren, Spiele zu verkaufen. Sie mögen zwar ihre Nutzungsbedinungen entschärfen oder anpassen, die Origin.exe die "Zähne" ziehen, doch ändert das auch deren Einstellung und Respekt am zahlenden Kunden? Was habe ich denn von einem Konzern zu halten der solche Absichten hegt und nun entäuscht die EULA ändert weil sie doch nicht dürfen was von langer Hand geplant und monatelang (Seit Juli/August) und kürzlich mit Fifa 2012 umgesetzt haben?

Ich kann es mit meinen Gewissen nicht mehr vereinbahren diesem Laden auch nur noch einen einzigen Cent in den Rachen zu werfen, wenn ich erleben darf was meine bisherige langjährige Mitfinanzierung dieses Konzerns verursacht hat und mit welcher Herablassung, Niederträchtigkeit und Perfidität ich als (Zwangs-)registrierte Kundin behandelt werde die davon ausging besser behandelt zu werden. EA ist offensichtlich der Meinung das zahlende Kunden genau das verdienen was sie mit ihnen vereinbahren möchten.

Ich bin immer davon ausgegangen, als langjährige Kundin, welche für deren Produkte stets bezahlte, hätte ich auch den entsprechenden Dank und Respekt verdient. Sieht so Respekt aus, EA?

Was EA von seinen Kunden hält und wozu wir als Kunden für sie nütze sind, durfte ich in deren Nutzungsbedinungen lesen und mit Origin erleben.

Man kann den kreativen und fähigen Entwicklern unter EA nur anraten sich einen anderen Publisher zu suchen. DICE braucht kein EA um gute Spiel zu machen. Sie benötigen nur finanzierer. Das können andere Publisher auch.

Ich schäme mich dafür diesem Unternehmen jemals Geld für deren Produkte ausgehändigt zu haben. Diese Schande empfinde ich schlimmer als deren Nutzungsbedingungen.


----------



## Gilthanaz (31. Oktober 2011)

-1 Kunde.

Nach Ubisoft, wird auch von EA nichts mehr gekauft. Ubisoft muss ich demnächst mal neu bewerten, soweit bekannt sind diese idiotischen Pseudosicherheitsnmaßnahmen ja endlich wieder abgeschafft....


----------



## engineisdead (31. Oktober 2011)

Fischhaeppchen schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach hat EA jegliche Legitmation verloren, Spiele zu verkaufen. Sie mögen zwar ihre Nutzungsbedinungen entschärfen oder anpassen, die Origin.exe die "Zähne" ziehen, doch ändert das auch deren Einstellung und Respekt am zahlenden Kunden? Was habe ich denn von einem Konzern zu halten der solche Absichten hegt und nun entäuscht die EULA ändert weil sie doch nicht dürfen was von langer Hand geplant und monatelang (Seit Juli/August) und kürzlich mit Fifa 2012 umgesetzt haben?
> 
> Ich kann es mit meinen Gewissen nicht mehr vereinbahren diesem Laden auch nur noch einen einzigen Cent in den Rachen zu werfen, wenn ich erleben darf was meine bisherige langjährige Mitfinanzierung dieses Konzerns verursacht hat und mit welcher Herablassung, Niederträchtigkeit und Perfidität ich als (Zwangs-)registrierte Kundin behandelt werde die davon ausging besser behandelt zu werden. EA ist offensichtlich der Meinung das zahlende Kunden genau das verdienen was sie mit ihnen vereinbahren möchten.
> 
> ...


 
Da stimmt ich mit dir über ein! 

Am schlimmsten jedoch finde ich auch, dass man in dem Moment, wo man diese ganze Nummer (selbst mit dem Lesen der gesamten Nutzungsbedingungen) enttarnt hat, sein Geld schon los ist und es auch keine Möglichkeit gibt diesen Verbrechern das Geld wieder abzunehmen. 
Es gibt nur die eine Lizenz; wiederverkaufen und umtauschen also unmöglich. Ich plädiere dafür Nutzungsvereinbarungen aufs Cover zu drucken, dann kann man im Zweifel einen Titel im Regal stehen lassen und wirft sein Geld nicht solchen Idioten in den Rachen. EA ganz tiefer Griff ins Klo! Ich hoffe nur, dass sich das - wenn auch erst beim nächsten Titel - an den Verkaufszahlen recht. 

Und ich hoffe, dass die Entwickler auch Konsequenzen daraus ziehen...

Ich ärgere mich nur um mein rausgeschmissenes Geld und werde um EA ab sofort einen großen Bogen machen.


----------



## billy336 (31. Oktober 2011)

was hier von manchen gepostet wird ist schlichtweg falsch. natürlich wird auf der festplatte nach lizensierten EA-games gescannt und EA behält sich vor mit rechtlichen schritten gegen diese vorzugehen. außerdem ist es völliger blödsinn, dass eine klage seitens EA nichtig ist, weil das program gegen deutsches recht verstößt. 
http://www.bundesverfassungsgericht.de/pressemitteilungen/bvg09-085.html
besser ist es vorsichtig zu sein und unannehmlichkeiten zu vermeiden als alles zu relativieren und dann auf die schnauze zu fliegen.


----------



## Trancemaster (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich muss ein wenig schmunzeln, bis eben ist dieses Thema BF3 völlig an mir vorbei gegangen, und von "Origin" habe ich auch bis eben noch nichts gehört. Liegt wohl daran das ich aktuell mal Spiele durch spiele die ich irgendwann mal angefangen habe... egal.

Wenn ich die ganze Sache hier richtig verstehe stellt sich mir ganz klar die Frage:

Kaufe ich mir JEMALS noch ein EA Spiel, irgendwie werden die Publisher immer weniger von denen ich Spiele erwerbe, Ubisoft ist erledigt, und nun EA... mhhh - vielleicht sollte ich im Winter wieder Ski fahren...


----------



## McTrevor (31. Oktober 2011)

engineisdead schrieb:


> Da stimmt ich mit dir über ein!
> 
> Am schlimmsten jedoch finde ich auch, dass man in dem Moment, wo man diese ganze Nummer (selbst mit dem Lesen der gesamten Nutzungsbedingungen) enttarnt hat, sein Geld schon los ist und es auch keine Möglichkeit gibt diesen Verbrechern das Geld wieder abzunehmen.
> Es gibt nur die eine Lizenz; wiederverkaufen und umtauschen also unmöglich. Ich plädiere dafür Nutzungsvereinbarungen aufs Cover zu drucken, dann kann man im Zweifel einen Titel im Regal stehen lassen und wirft sein Geld nicht solchen Idioten in den Rachen. EA ganz tiefer Griff ins Klo! Ich hoffe nur, dass sich das - wenn auch erst beim nächsten Titel - an den Verkaufszahlen recht.
> ...



Du darfst die Software zum Laden zurückbringen und Dein Geld zurück verlangen, wenn die Lizenzvereinbarungen für dich einen Mangel am Produkt darstellen. Ich würde es an Deiner Stelle tun.



			
				billy336 schrieb:
			
		

> was hier von manchen gepostet wird ist schlichtweg falsch. natürlich  wird auf der festplatte nach lizensierten EA-games gescannt und EA  behält sich vor mit rechtlichen schritten gegen diese vorzugehen.  außerdem ist es völliger blödsinn, dass eine klage seitens EA nichtig  ist, weil das program gegen deutsches recht verstößt.
> http://www.bundesverfassungsgericht....bvg09-085.html
> besser ist es vorsichtig zu sein und unannehmlichkeiten zu vermeiden als  alles zu relativieren und dann auf die schnauze zu fliegen.​



Ob EA letztlich aber auch klagen würde ist fraglich. Sie würden hierfür nämlich vor Gericht ihren Rechtsbruch offenlegen müssen, mittels welchem sie an die betreffende Information gelangt sind.

Bis dann denn!

McTrevor


----------



## Peter23 (31. Oktober 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Es bleibt immer noch die Frage, was die EULA theoretisch hergibt und was am Ende wirklich seitens EA auch genutzt wird. Theoretisch beitet JEDES Spiel, mit dem man online geht, rein technisch die Möglichkeit (auch ohne Zusatzsoftware), den PC "auszuspionieren" - wenn man also so einer Firma nicht über den Weg traut und Missbrauch der Daten geradezu erwartet, dürfte man an sich kein einziges Spiel mehr spielen, das irgendeine Art von Onlineverbindung aufnehmen kann, und sei es nur zur Updatesuche. Denn WENN eine Firma was "illegales" tun will, würde sie dies auch versteckt tun...


 
Endlich mal ein vernünftiger Beitrag!


----------



## Fischhaeppchen (31. Oktober 2011)

Peter23 schrieb:


> Endlich mal ein vernünftiger Beitrag!



Finden Sie? ( auch an Herbboy gerichtet)

Und weshalb erachtet EA es nun für notwendig deren Nutzungsbedingungen abzuändern und damit zusammenhängend ein Origin-update in Erwägung zu ziehen? 

Wenn alles "Rechtens" und nichts illegal an deren AGB gewesen ist, bräuchte EA nicht die geringste Änderung, sprich komplette AGB Umgestalltung inkl. Streichung ganzer Passagen an deren AGB durchzuführen und könnten daher Origin genauso zu belassen wie es ist. Sind also sämtliche kritisierenden Anwälte, Datenschützer und von Spiegel Online konsultierten Richter  nur inkompetente Pfeifen die ihre gelernte Profession nicht können?

EA ändert doch nichts an deren AGB nur weil ein paar Kunden es für "unschön" empfinden. 
Da steckt schon mehr dahinter.

Deren AGB und Fähgikeiten von Origin sind kein Bug, Unfall oder Zufall. Es ist beabsichtigt "as it is". Sowas setzt keiner bei EA alleine unbeaufsichtigt  um, sondern es sind mehrere leute damit beschäftigt gewesen die ihr Handwerk verstehen.


----------



## Peter23 (31. Oktober 2011)

Fischhaeppchen schrieb:


> Finden Sie? ( auch an Herbboy gerichtet)
> 
> Und weshalb erachtet EA es nun für notwendig deren Nutzungsbedingungen abzuändern und damit zusammenhängend ein Origin-update in Erwägung zu ziehen?
> 
> ...



Jede Firma, die eine Software auf deinem Rechner hat könnte deinen Rechner durchsuchen.
Auch Microsoft und Steam haben deine IP Adresse, Ports usw.

Allerdings dürfen sie das nicht.

Auch EA darf es nicht. Was in den AGBs steht ist egal, da AGBs keine Gesetze sind. Ist es illegal bleibt es illegal auch wenn es laut AGBs erlaubt ist.


----------



## dohderbert (31. Oktober 2011)

Beruhigt mich kein bischen, da steht es wird nichts persönliches gescannt, aber beweise genug gibt es !!

blah blah blah seitens EA, mein Spiel geht zurück !!


----------



## LostHero (31. Oktober 2011)

> Weder nutzen noch installieren wir Spyware auf den PCs unserer Nutzer.Origin erfasst in begrenztem Umfang Informationen, die notwendig sind, um Nutzern das Kaufen, Herunterladen, Zugreifen und Spielen von Games und Spiele-Inhalten zu ermöglichen. Die Informationen werden zudem benötigt, um Online-Verbindungen mit anderen Spielern herzustellen sowie Inhalte und Software-Updates direkt auszuliefern.


Ja... genau ... dafür MUSS EA auch UMBEDINGT wissen, was ich so alles auf meinem PC installiert habe oder an sonstigen Dateien rumliegen habe.... Rofl nie nen größeren Stuß gelesen. Und da sie damit quasi sagen, dass alles bleiben soll wie es ist, ist für mich die Sache EA damit vom Tisch und neben Ubisoft ein weiterer Publisher auf meiner Boykottliste. 

Hab heute auch mal das Schreiben zur Herausgabe über mich gespeicherter Daten (zu finden bei theorigin.de) an EA geschickt, bin ja mal gespannt ob die binnen 14 Tagen wie in der Frist angegeben reagieren oder ob der Brief direkt und ungelesen im Schredder landet (seien wir mal ehrlich, wir kennen die Antwort bereits...).


Oh und ein Moneyquote zum abschied:


> EA nimmt den Datenschutz seiner Nutzer sehr ernst. Wir haben alle  Vorkehrungen getroffen, um die persönlichen und anonym erhobenen  Nutzerdaten zu schützen.


Ahahahahahahahahaha. Diese Aussage hat was vergleichbares mit den Aussagen unserer überbezahlten Politiker als das mit dem Staatstrojaner publik wurde. "Was? Wie? Nee! Das ist alles rechtens so!".

EDIT:
Nachtrag:
Auch wenn Origin tatsächlich nur Ordner und Dateinamen scannt (größten Teils) und NICHT deren genauen Inhalt, so genügt das Wissen über installierte Software bereits um ein Profil über einen benutzer anlegen zu können. Richtig krass fand ich das eine Youtube Video, wo ein Diabetispatient der eine Software zum Monitoren seiner Blutwerte einsetzt zeigt, wie Origin auch dies scannt.
Auch wenn sie evtl nicht seine aktuellen Zuckerwerte AUSLESEN, so wissen sie doch, dass derjenige an Diabetis leidet.
Und das ist nur die Spitze des Eisbergs.

Ist ja schön und gut, wie eine EA Führsprecher versuchen die Wogen zu glätten in dem sie die Videos und Screenshots als Fake, bzw "nicht richtig interpretiert", darlegen wollen. Das sind einfach sachen, die EA nix angeht.
Und die begründung, dass Origin den kompletten ProgrammData ordner scannen msus um zu wissen, ob alle Orign dateien vorhanden sind ist auch totaler bullshit.
Das Programm weiß schließlich was für Dateien es benötigt und wie deren Pfade sein müssten. Dann kann man auch direkt auf die Existenz dieser Dateien prüfen an stelle sämtliche Ordner und Unterordner die garnix mit Origin zu tun haben ebenfalls zu durchwühlen.

Absoluter schwachsinn was die da verzapfen -.-.


----------



## wurzn (31. Oktober 2011)

lol. wasn das für ne miese kampagnie?? ihr hater. aber alle brav im facebook. und steam hat auch jeder drauf. und was microsoft und google erst über euch wissen... was soll der müll? als ob es die interessiert, was manch einer für schweinkram macht. ea hat reagiert, und gut is. und absicht, naja, recht is halt von land zu land anders.


----------



## KILLTHIS (31. Oktober 2011)

Auch wenn man es noch FÜNF Mal umschreibt: Der Mist ist und bleibt Mist. Es ist nichts weiter als Augenwischerei, um das eigene Treiben zu verdecken. Sonst hätte EA die wirklich kritischen Passagen wirklich geändert. So wird das nichts! Wer für dumm gehalten werden will und sich für dumm verkaufen lässt - bitte, der soll spielen, aber so einen Mist kann sich EA in die Haare schmieren. Sie wollten eine Lawine lostreten - bitte, hier kommt sie.


----------



## billy336 (31. Oktober 2011)

ich habe und hatte nie etwas gegen origin, da ich auf meinem rechner keine ilegalen programme (mehr) laufen habe. origin ist und war nie eine spyware und ea wird auch keine privaten daten an dritte weitergeben. darauf muss man vertrauen, genauso wie man auf ms-windows, steam und hundert andere applikationen vertraut. wer illegales tut, sollte sich vor origin in acht nehmen, aber jezt piraten vor origin zu schützen, das würde etwas zu weit gehen.


----------



## Chronik (31. Oktober 2011)

Beruhigt mich auch nicht.
Selbst wenn EA nichts bösses will warum ändern, falls man es ändern nennen kann, Sie denn dann ständig die EULA/AGBs?
Und wenn Sie uns nichts "böses" wollen dann sollen Sie BF3 auch für Steam möglich machen oder die EULA ähnlich wie Steam abändern!


----------



## wurzn (31. Oktober 2011)

LostHero schrieb:


> Ja... genau ... dafür MUSS EA auch UMBEDINGT wissen, was ich so alles auf meinem PC installiert habe oder an sonstigen Dateien rumliegen habe.... Rofl nie nen größeren Stuß gelesen. Und da sie damit quasi sagen, dass alles bleiben soll wie es ist, ist für mich die Sache EA damit vom Tisch und neben Ubisoft ein weiterer Publisher auf meiner Boykottliste.
> 
> Hab heute auch mal das Schreiben zur Herausgabe über mich gespeicherter Daten (zu finden bei theorigin.de) an EA geschickt, bin ja mal gespannt ob die binnen 14 Tagen wie in der Frist angegeben reagieren oder ob der Brief direkt und ungelesen im Schredder landet (seien wir mal ehrlich, wir kennen die Antwort bereits...).


 
ea, ubi, noch paar, und du hast gar nix mehr zum zocken...
jaja, früher war alles besser


----------



## wOJ (31. Oktober 2011)

Na da hat mich ja dieses Standartstatement beruhigt (not) o_o
Ich hab sobald ich von der Spionage erfahren habe umgehend aufgehört zu spielen und warte jetzt ab ob amazon das spiel zurücknimmt wenn nicht dann auf steam warten oder den eigenen rechtsverdreher einschalten. Wäre es überhaupt möglich ein bei origin registrierten key nochmal bei steam freizuschalten wenn sie denn bald auf steam umsteigen?


----------



## IMeise (31. Oktober 2011)

"Niemand hat die Absicht, eine Mauer zu errichten."

Wehret den Anfängen!


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Oktober 2011)

wurzn schrieb:


> lol. wasn das für ne miese kampagnie?? ihr hater. aber alle brav im facebook. und steam hat auch jeder drauf. und was microsoft und google erst über euch wissen... was soll der müll? als ob es die interessiert, was manch einer für schweinkram macht. ea hat reagiert, und gut is. und absicht, naja, recht is halt von land zu land anders.


 
Man erdudelt viel im Leben, aber irgendwann läuft das Fass auch mal über. Und was sind denn das für Argumente, weil es andere vielleicht ähnlich, nur in milderer Form machen. Da könntest du auch gleich sagen: "Warum sollen wir denn Mörder fassen? Es wurden doch schon immer Leute umgebracht."
Und selbst wenn sie darauf reagieren und etwas ändern. Das Vertrauen ist mittlerweile unter Null. Und sollten Spiele wie Mass Effect 3, Syndicate selbst ohne Origin kommen, werd ich ab jetzt für die nächsten Monate/Jahre kein EA-Produkt mehr kaufen, egal wie gut die Spiele sein mögen. Das ist meine Konsequenz aus dem BF3-Origin-Theater. Die Firma ist bei mir unten durch, komplett.


----------



## wurzn (31. Oktober 2011)

als wär des der bundestrojaner. echt....


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Oktober 2011)

wurzn schrieb:


> als wär des der bundestrojaner. echt....


 
Der Bundestrojaner ist wenigstens kostenlos und du musst keiner Eula zustimmen


----------



## shnikers (31. Oktober 2011)

RTL2 NACHRICHTEN GUCKEN!!!!!!!
JETZT SIEHT MAN ES SOGAR IM FERNSEH

RTL 2 NEWS            RTL 2 NEWS                   RTL 2 NEWS                    RTL 2 NEWS


----------



## LostHero (31. Oktober 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Der Bundestrojaner ist wenigstens kostenlos und du musst keiner Eula zustimmen


 
Dafür funktioniert die totale Überwachung des Bürgers mit Origin besser als mit dem Bundestrojaner und das sogar auf 64 Bit Systemen xD


----------



## wOJ (31. Oktober 2011)

shnikers schrieb:


> RTL2 NACHRICHTEN GUCKEN!!!!!!!
> JETZT SIEHT MAN ES SOGAR IM FERNSEH
> 
> RTL 2 NEWS            RTL 2 NEWS                   RTL 2 NEWS                    RTL 2 NEWS


 Hab kein TV-Kabel an meinem HD-TV


----------



## doomkeeper (31. Oktober 2011)

dass soll die antwort sein EA ?

ich bitte euch..

es wird nur gefordert dass origin NICHT außerhalb von origin aktiv ist.
aber wenn es für EA anscheinend so schwer ist ihr Origin zu schwächen,
dann wird wohl mehr dahinter sein als nur "wir wollen euch das beste erlebnis bieten"

es wurde oft genug gesagt dass die kunden soetwas nicht möchten.
niemand mag eine software auf der platte haben die nach etwas sucht, scannt etc.
es ist egal ob etwas gelesen und versendet wird.

es geht nur ums prinzip dass jemand einsicht in mein pc hätte.

ich versteh nicht warum es so schwer ist sowas zu respektieren und zu verstehen.
scan etc. abschalten und 1 großes problem weniger.

was ist daran so schwer?

niemand will diesen super-service.
es liest sich schon fast als ob die spieler total hirnlose konsumenten sind (obwohl es wirklich auf viele zutrifft  )
und wir an der hand genommen werden müssen weil wir sonst kein spielerlebnis erleben

ea bleibt ignorant? gut, dann hat wohl der tritt in den hintern noch nicht richtig gesessen


----------



## JillValentine21 (31. Oktober 2011)

Sehr schlechte Ausreden echt. Ich bin doch nicht blind und blöd ich habe es doch mit eigenen Augen und vor allem LIVE bei nem Freund gesehen ich stand direkt hinter ihm. Origin sitzt bei der Installation bzw noch vor der eigentlichen Installation in SÄMTLICHEN Daten drin..

Es ist mir ehrlich gesagt völlig egal ob EA die Sachen nun speichert oder nicht FAKT ist das Origin nichts in den Daten zusuchen hat fertig schluss ende ganz einfach.. 

Da gibt es auch nichts zu erklären


----------



## Brakker (31. Oktober 2011)

DrMabuseXX schrieb:


> Und die Deppen hier, die immer von Steam anfangen:
> 
> Steam ist genial, sehr sicher und scannt keine Daten, geht das nicht in euren Kopf rein???


Kann dir nur zustimmen.
Wobei Steam schon Daten scannt. *Aber *nachdem man gefragt wurde, und diese Daten kann man jederzeit öffentlich einsehen als Statistik.


----------



## IMeise (31. Oktober 2011)

DrMabuseXX schrieb:


> Immerhin hat Steam den Bf3 Killer ArmA 2 : Operation Arrowhead im Sortiment, das gibts im lumpigen origin-store nicht.



Naja, BF3 Killer, bleib mal auf dem Teppich. Das wirklich gute an ArmA 2: Operation Arrowhead ist: Das gíbt es noch als gute altmodische DVD Version ohne Origin, Steam oder Ubi "Always-on" Schnüffelprogrammpflicht. Und zumindest bei der Combined Operation - Gold Edition muß noch nicht mal die DVD im Laufwerk liegen, um es zu spielen. @EA: So will ich spielen!


----------



## Cairilius (31. Oktober 2011)

Lach-Flash   bester Comedy-Post der letzten Wochen xD


----------



## shnikers (31. Oktober 2011)

schaut sograde die rtl 2 news, dort wird berichtet das Battlefield 3 die gamer ausspioniert...
RTL 2 NEWS____RTL 2 NEWS____RTL 2 NEWS____RTL 2 NEWS____


----------



## Lightbringer667 (31. Oktober 2011)

Irgendwie versucht es EA doch immer noch mit den alten Ausreden. Selbst wenn es stimmt, was die Sagen und wirklich nur das übertragen wird, was für die Onlinefunktionen der Spiele und das funktionieren von Origin notwendig ist, ist es noch keine Erklärung / Entschuldigung für das scannen der gesamten installierten Software. 

Naja.. für EA ist das ne uferlose PR Katastrophe, das Vertrauen der Kunden ist zunächstmal hin. Damit dürften sie genau das Gegenteil von dem erreicht haben, was sie sich erhofft hatten.


----------



## windelfried (31. Oktober 2011)

Wenn das die Zukunft der PC Games sein sollte, dann stelle ich das PC zocken ein.

Nur was machen die Hersteller der High End PC komponenten ?
NVIDIA und Konsorten leben davon uns jedes Jahr mit dem "neusten" Schnickschnack zu versorgen ?
und wo bleibt dann der Fortschritt ? Konsolen haben schon immer von den PC Gamern profitiert! 

Es lebe das Mittelmaß, es lebe der Stillstand - und nur weil der gläserne Kunde nicht seine

- nicht abgeschickten Liebesmails posten möchte ...
- nicht die erotischen Bilder seiner Frau ins Netz stellen will ...
- seine Zugangsberechtigungen nur für sich alleine nutzen möchte ...
- nicht will das es rauskommt das er schwul ist ...
- es nicht mag das jeder weiß das er immernoch Morhuhn zockt ...
- seine Kontodaten nicht ins Netz hochladen möchte
usw.....

oder muß sich jeder in Zukunft einen "Zocken only" PC besorgen ? 

ORIGIN habe ich deinstalliert, 
denn wie ein Vorredner so treffend schrieb ...
"wir haben nicht die Absicht eine Mauer zu bauen"
und die "Renten sind auch sicher"

EA - nein Danke !!!


----------



## doomkeeper (31. Oktober 2011)

jetzt bin ich mal gespannt was in den nachrichten gezeigt wird.

fast ne kleine premiere.
hoffentlich gibts auch statements von anwälten etc.

lustige sache 

jetzt in zeiten von trojanern etc. schlechte werbung für EA.
wenn es kontroverse spielsituationen gegeben hätte, wärs noch irgendwo eine
"verbotene frucht" gewesen.

aber so hoff ich mal dass EA auf den boden zurückgeschleudert wird (was schon seit jahren überfällig ist)


----------



## shnikers (31. Oktober 2011)

schon vorbei


----------



## WHYsoSERIOUS84 (31. Oktober 2011)

Da lob ich mir doch die Wii von meiner Freundin. Das Ding treibt einen zwar ab und zu in den Wahnsinn, aber sie spioniert einen wenigstens nicht aus.... aber wer weiß....?

Irgendwie unheimlich wenn einem immer bewusster wird, dass die Konzerne die Macht übernehmen, Gesetze einfach übergehen und Stück für Stück ihre Überwachung und Manipulation perfektionieren....

Ich tue das einzig vernünftige, das mir übrig bleibt. Origin und BF3 deinstallieren, bis sich was ändert und mich darüber freuen das es noch Spiele wie Uncharted 3 gibt ohne Spyware.


----------



## Possum (31. Oktober 2011)

ea's erklärung ist ein schlechter witz.

anscheinend denken sie alle spieler wären plötzlich verblödet.


----------



## Tenograd (31. Oktober 2011)

Origin soll keine Spyware sein?
Ich muss das Programm nicht mal starten und es schnüffelt ungefragt auf meinem Computer rum.
Angezeigt wird es dann ganz klein unten im Task Manager in den Prozessen.
Das Programm ist echt die größte Frechheit die ich je auf dem PC erlebt habe...
Schade...aber das ist wirklich mal etwas wogegen wir etwas unternehmen müssen.
Keine PC Version kaufen!
In dem Moment wo man einem solchen Unternehmen  freie Hand lässt begeht man einen Fehler, der sich höchst wahrscheinlich ,in naher Zukunft, nicht mehr so leicht rückgängig  machen lässt.
Das ist bei allen Daten die wir veröffentlichen so, allerdings sind wie in diesem Fall(Origin) leider nicht mehr Herr über diese Daten wie beispielsweise bei Facebook.
Vor nicht mehr als 10 Jahren wäre man mit solch einem Schritt(Origin) noch Pleite gegangen.
Zu Schade, dass man nicht aus der Geschichte lernt.


----------



## MeatyMedic (31. Oktober 2011)

"Wir haben alle Vorkehrungen getroffen, um die persönlichen und anonym erhobenen Nutzerdaten zu schützen."

Soll das jetzt heißen das EA persönliche Daten von mir anonym erhoben hat, mich darüber nicht in Kenntniss setzt, aber die Daten sicher auf den Servern liegen? 

EA versaut einen mit solchen Aktionen eher den Spielspaß statt ihn sicherzustellen.


----------



## nokami (31. Oktober 2011)

Paranoida gestalten hier im Forum, dieses Statement sollte klar machen das es das gleiche Prinzip wie Steam ist. Ich habe selbst getestet und es überpfüft nur den Origin Ordner, mehr nicht. Ihr solltet einen Psychologen aufsuchen um eure Paranoiden Wahnvorstellungen untersuchen zu lassen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (31. Oktober 2011)

JillValentine21 schrieb:


> Sehr schlechte Ausreden echt. Ich bin doch nicht blind und blöd ich habe es doch mit eigenen Augen und vor allem LIVE bei nem Freund gesehen ich stand direkt hinter ihm. Origin sitzt bei der Installation bzw noch vor der eigentlichen Installation in SÄMTLICHEN Daten drin..
> 
> Es ist mir ehrlich gesagt völlig egal ob EA die Sachen nun speichert oder nicht FAKT ist das Origin nichts in den Daten zusuchen hat fertig schluss ende ganz einfach..
> 
> Da gibt es auch nichts zu erklären




ja ich hab origin auch live bei einem freund erleben dürfen.
solange EA mit Origin nicht grundlegend was ändert, kaufe ich keine Spiele mehr von denen ganz einfach. 
Das Statement da ist einfach nur ein schlechter Versuch Schadensbegrenzung zu betreiben.
@nokami Origin ist definitiv in anderen Ordnern das ist nicht paranoid das ist ein fakt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Oktober 2011)

nokami schrieb:


> Paranoida gestalten hier im Forum, dieses Statement sollte klar machen das es das gleiche Prinzip wie Steam ist. Ich habe selbst getestet und es überpfüft nur den Origin Ordner, mehr nicht. Ihr solltet einen Psychologen aufsuchen um eure Paranoiden Wahnvorstellungen untersuchen zu lassen.


 
Am Gefährlichsten im Leben wird es, wenn die eigene Paranoia von der Realität überboten wird.

Bei mir hat Origin (nicht bei der installation) mehrfach in die registry eingeschaut, da stand mehrfach was mit Key. Anscheinend wollte das Programm überprüfen, ob ich bei meinem Spielen auch wirklich ein Originalkey benutze bzw. die Spiele auch wirklich gekauft sind.
Das prüft anscheind wirklich, ob du eine Raubkopie auf deinem Rechner hast.
Nachdem ich das gesehen hab, ist BF3 samt Origin komplett von meinem Rechner geflogen und kommt da auch nie mehr drauf. Eher würde ich meinen PC anzünden, als mir sowas wieder auf die Platte zu machen.

Man muss sich das mal aus folgender Sicht vorstellen: Jemand würde in dein Computerzimmer eindringen, einfach deine Festplatte abscannen oder in deiner Registry nach Keys gucken.
Oder in anderer Form: Ich würde ein Programm nutzen, um in die Rechner anderer Leute zu sehen, ihre Daten anzugucken. Ich würde wahrscheinlich verklagt werden und schlimmstenfalls in den Bau wandern. Aber solche Firmen machen das. Im Grunde ist das was EA da macht virtueller Hausfriedensbruch.
So als würde jemand einfach an deinem PC sitzen und deine Platte angucken. Da würdest du doch auch sagen: "Spinnst du? Verpiss dich!"
Für mich ist das einfach kriminell, was EA da macht und da gibt es kein Schönreden.


----------



## IMeise (31. Oktober 2011)

nokami schrieb:


> Paranoida gestalten hier im Forum, dieses Statement sollte klar machen das es das gleiche Prinzip wie Steam ist. Ich habe selbst getestet und es überpfüft nur den Origin Ordner, mehr nicht. Ihr solltet einen Psychologen aufsuchen um eure Paranoiden Wahnvorstellungen untersuchen zu lassen.



Das hat nichts mit Paranoia (ich denke, das hast Du gemeint, oder?) zu tun, sondern mit Vertrauen. Und nach der Geschichte, die EA hier abzieht, ist mein Vertrauen gegenüber dieser Firma gleich Null. Den Zugriff auf meine persönlichen Daten auf meinem Rechner gestatte aus Prinzip niemanden. Unabhängig davon, ob ich etwas zu verstecken habe oder nicht. Das nennt sich Privatsphäre.


----------



## schlaubie1982 (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich werde auch erst mal abstand von Spielen von EA nehemen.Bis EA was ändert an Origin, werde ich kein Spiel mit der Unterstützung von Origin Starten.


----------



## slaindevil (31. Oktober 2011)

Also mein Origin hat auf eine andere Partition zugegriffen, alle EA Spiele erkannt und in die Liste "My games" im Origin eingetragen. Ich war etwas verblüfft, als ich am dritten Tag nach der Origin Installation plötzlich alle möglichen Spiele darin hatte ^^


----------



## s4unit (31. Oktober 2011)

http://www.gamestar.de/spiele/fifa-12/news/fifa_12,46690,2561319.html

So toll ist Origin.Ich hasse Online-Spiele-Plattformen.Wirds einmal gehackt, kannst du gar nichts mehr spielen.Bei den früheren Spielen konnte man wenigstens noch weiter den Singleplayer Mode zocken.


----------



## DarthDevil (31. Oktober 2011)

war irgendwie klar das sowas von ea kommt...die haben ihre kunden schon immer angelogen das sich die balken biegen.origin keine spyware....na klar...
das ist ja lächerlich, um die spiele einwandfrei laufen zu lassen ist sicherlich nur ein winziger bruchteil der gesammelten informationen überhaupt verwendbar.


----------



## Zyxiux (31. Oktober 2011)

Also ich finde, dass EA ihre Lizenzvereinbarung eindeutig ändern sollte...
Ich werde zwar trotzdem weiterhin Battlefield 3 spielen, aber ich finde schon, dass es ne ziemliche Frechheit von EA ist

Ich denke so kann sich EA von vielen Kunden verabschieden


----------



## moloch519 (31. Oktober 2011)

klingt nach Bullshit.... Sorry EA, da müsst ihr euch mehr mühe geben!


----------



## Schalkmund (31. Oktober 2011)

Irgendwie ziemlich wischiwaschi die Stellungnahme, das sie damit kommen den Service und das Online-Spielen verbessern wollen war klar. Es wird allerdings immer noch nicht klar gestellt was Origin in anderen Ordner zu suchen hat und von der ganzen Zertifikat-Scannerei sagen die auch kein Wort. 

Bei der Aussage, dass sie mit den staatlichen Stellen zusammenarbeiten wollen, muss ich irgendwie an die Art und Weise denken wie Facebook mit den staatlichen Stellen im Bereich Datenschutz zusammen arbeitet. Läuft vielleicht genauso am Ende darauf hinaus die staatlichen Stellen nur hinzuhalten und nichts zu ändern.


----------



## billy336 (31. Oktober 2011)

hört einfach auf ilegale kopien auf eure pc's zu laden, bezahlt gute entwickler anständig, dann habt ihr vor ea und origin auch nichts zu befürchten. ganz ehrlich, wenn ich schon sowas lese wie: ich habe mir bf3 "kostenneutral" besorgt" oder  "origin überprüft ob meine keys original sind, deswegen schmeiss ich es von der platte" warum ladet ihr euch games illegal herunter? manchmal hofft man als ehrlicher käufter wirklich, dass ein paar von euch dermaßen abmahnungen bekommen, dass sie endlich aufhören mit dem scheiss. ihr beklaut publisher, jetzt klauen sie eure daten und machen kohle. das ist das gleiche. alle anständigen tun mir nur leid in der sache. und zum thema steam: keiner sagt, dass steam den pc scannt wie origin, aber steam hat genauso informationen von name, adresse, kreditkarte ip's und vielem mehr und KANN (muss nicht) diese daten missbrauchen. so long! be fair und unterstützt gute entwickler. wer ea shice findet hat das recht sie zu boykotieren, aber meckern wie schlecht die spiele sind sich dann die sachen illegal beschaffen ist schweinekram und charakterarsch um es mal erhlich zu sagen.


----------



## Kellten (31. Oktober 2011)

Computer sagt nein...


----------



## Michell (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde auch das das mit Origin zu weit geht! Ich warte schon echte lange auf SW:ToR, wenn das jetzt allerdings auch Origin braucht werde ich mir echt überlegen ob ich meine CE nicht abbestelle!


----------



## Fischhaeppchen (31. Oktober 2011)

Was für gltschiges Statement.

In dere Nutzungsbeindunge steht nun:* "Sie bestätigen und stimmen zu, dass die Anwendung automatisch Lizenzrechte für einige oder alle EA-Produkte prüfen kann, ohne Sie separat darüber zu benachrichtigen."*

Verstehe ich das richtig. Ich kaufe mir ein Original und muss trotz Kassenbelges und CD Key überprüft werden ob ich nicht eventuell doch keine weiteren illegalen Spiele von EA installiert habe? 

Seid ihr vollkommen verblödet, EA?
Ihr seid nicht in der Lage einen vernüftigen Kopierschutz anzufertigen. DIe CD Keys snid offenabr für die Tonne weil sie keine Echtheit garantieren. Und nun muss der Kunde aufgrund eurer Unzulänglichekeiten Sicherheitshalber auf "mögliche" illegalität hin überprüft werden weil ihr euren eigenen Sicherheitsvorkehrungen für den unzuverlässigsten Mist haltet?

Die haben sie ja nicht mehr alle. Wozu kaufe mir denn die ganz Spiele als ORIGNAL? Damit mich als Dankeschön durch die Hintertür eure Dreckssoftware misstrauend überprüft?

Wenn ich an illegalen Spielen interessiert wäre, würde ich mich nicht im geringsten mit euren kaufbaren Zeug abgeben sondern gleich die Tauschbörsen und Direkt Downlad Seiten konsultieren.

Ich fass mir echt an den Kopf. Dieses ständge Misstrauen widert mich sowas von an. 
EA, ich sag euch was. ich pack meine sämtlichen EA Spiele in ein Paket und schicke die euch zu. Alles Originale. Alle Echt.inkl. Kassenzettel, der steckt in der jeweilgen Papp- und DVD Schachtel. Schiebt sie euch sonst wohin. Ich lege keinen Wert mehr auf Produkte die euer Drecks Logo tragen.


----------



## Gobbos (31. Oktober 2011)

die pressemitteilung ist nix anderes als ein abgepasster kommentar zur neusten agb änderung die eigentlich gar nix ändert!

ein schlag ins gesicht is das mehr nicht. an diesem kommentar erkennt man nur wieviel sie daran verdient haben und sich bestätigt fühlen, weil keiner es offen ausspricht und die fachpresse selbst pcgames nur berichtet anstelle mal wirklich pressearbeit zu machen

die fachmagazine lenken das kaufverhalten der menschen bzw haben diese macht, anstelle dass game noch merh in die höhe zu loben hätte man sich mit dem gesamten produkt befassen  können.

des weiteren könnten die fachmedien auch mal einfach bohren warum man das bf3 nicht einfach getrennt anbieten könnte oder dass man selbst entscheidet welche ordner zugelassen werden!!!


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Oktober 2011)

"Wir haben alle Vorkehrungen getroffen, um die persönlichen und anonym erhobenen Nutzerdaten zu schützen."

rofl!

Das ist so, als würdest du jemandem die Geldbörse klauen und dann zu ihm sagen:
"Ich hab deine Geldbörse in meinem Safe gesichert, damit sie geschützt ist und kein anderer Zugriff darauf hat."

Was aber nichts daran ändert, dass die Geldbörse geklaut wurde.

Da wird mit blumigem Wischi-Waschi-Text versucht, ein kriminelles Vergehen in postivem Licht erstrahlen zu lassen.


----------



## doomkeeper (31. Oktober 2011)

billy336 schrieb:


> hört einfach auf ilegale kopien auf eure pc's zu laden, bezahlt gute entwickler anständig, dann habt ihr vor ea und origin auch nichts zu befürchten. ganz ehrlich, wenn ich schon sowas lese wie: ich habe mir bf3 "kostenneutral" besorgt" oder  "origin überprüft ob meine keys original sind, deswegen schmeiss ich es von der platte" warum ladet ihr euch games illegal herunter? manchmal hofft man als ehrlicher käufter wirklich, dass ein paar von euch dermaßen abmahnungen bekommen, dass sie endlich aufhören mit dem scheiss. ihr beklaut publisher, jetzt klauen sie eure daten und machen kohle. das ist das gleiche. alle anständigen tun mir nur leid in der sache. und zum thema steam: keiner sagt, dass steam den pc scannt wie origin, aber steam hat genauso informationen von name, adresse, kreditkarte ip's und vielem mehr und KANN (muss nicht) diese daten missbrauchen. so long! be fair und unterstützt gute entwickler. wer ea shice findet hat das recht sie zu boykotieren, aber meckern wie schlecht die spiele sind sich dann die sachen illegal beschaffen ist schweinekram und charakterarsch um es mal erhlich zu sagen.


 
sehr viele (insbesondere meine wenigkeit)
würde gern die entwickler (wie du schön schreibst) finanziell "belohnen"
die entwickler (also dice) weil sie ein geiles game gemacht haben.

publisher EA will diese gelegenheit nutzen und so ein ding unter die leute mischen was nunmal überhaupt
nix auf der platte verloren hat. 

das thema wurde jetzt schon tausendmal durchgekaut und es gibt genug beweise dass origin nicht immer nur
origin-bezogene dateien checkt.
und warum genau andere daten gecheckt werden, wird auch nicht erklärt.
was man aber mit 100%iger sicherheit sagen kann ist, das alle anderen daten
(außer origin-bezogene) rein gar nix mit dem spiel zu tun haben und deswegen
non-sense ist.

einfach nur komplett abstellen bzw. origin komplett wegmachen und fertig.

da sie es nicht machen und trotzdem ihr origin verteidigen, scheint EA lernresistent zu sein.
ergo. bf3 bleibt liegen und der hype ist weg - was bleibt ist die ernüchterung das
EA eine spyware unter die leute schmuggeln wollte während BF3 blenden sollte.

hat geklappt . ja. nur nicht bei jedem. heutzutage
schaut man mehrmals hin was auf die platte kommt und was nicht
wie oft denn noch


----------



## Spieler73 (31. Oktober 2011)

ist merkwürdig das ganze, kein einziger virenscanner meldet irgendwas von spyware oder virus oder trojaner folglich kann origin so gesehen eigentlich auch keine spyware sein oder ?


----------



## moloch519 (31. Oktober 2011)

billy336 schrieb:


> hört einfach auf ilegale kopien auf eure pc's zu laden, bezahlt gute entwickler anständig, dann habt ihr vor ea und origin auch nichts zu befürchten. ganz ehrlich, wenn ich schon sowas lese wie: ich habe mir bf3 "kostenneutral" besorgt" oder  "origin überprüft ob meine keys original sind, deswegen schmeiss ich es von der platte" warum ladet ihr euch games illegal herunter? manchmal hofft man als ehrlicher käufter wirklich, dass ein paar von euch dermaßen abmahnungen bekommen, dass sie endlich aufhören mit dem scheiss. ihr beklaut publisher, jetzt klauen sie eure daten und machen kohle. das ist das gleiche. alle anständigen tun mir nur leid in der sache. und zum thema steam: keiner sagt, dass steam den pc scannt wie origin, aber steam hat genauso informationen von name, adresse, kreditkarte ip's und vielem mehr und KANN (muss nicht) diese daten missbrauchen. so long! be fair und unterstützt gute entwickler. wer ea shice findet hat das recht sie zu boykotieren, aber meckern wie schlecht die spiele sind sich dann die sachen illegal beschaffen ist schweinekram und charakterarsch um es mal erhlich zu sagen.


 
Darum gehts doch gar nicht! Das Problem ist doch, dass EA 1. die leute bestraft die das Spiel tatsächlich kaufen und 2. sie ganz klar gegen  geltendes Recht verstoßen. Stell dir vor Mercedes verkauft dir ein Auto welches du nur fahren darfst wenn sie eine Kamera installieren dürfen mit der Begründung, dass Autos manchmal gestohlen werden. Was ein Bullshit.


----------



## doomkeeper (31. Oktober 2011)

Spieler73 schrieb:


> ist merkwürdig das ganze, kein einziger virenscanner meldet irgendwas von spyware oder virus oder trojaner folglich kann origin so gesehen eigentlich auch keine spyware sein oder ?


 
wenn man in antivirus foren durchschaut, gabs schon bei dem ein oder anderem
den vorfall dass sein antivir irgendwas in quarantäne gesteckt hat.

einfach etwas suchen, dann findet man alles rund um origin


----------



## weisauchnicht (31. Oktober 2011)

Hätte Ich nicht die ganzen Pläne zum regierungssturz auf dem Rechner , wäre mir das auch egal - aber so? Jetzt wissen die was Ich vorhab


----------



## xotoxic242 (31. Oktober 2011)

Spieler73 schrieb:


> ist merkwürdig das ganze, kein einziger virenscanner meldet irgendwas von spyware oder virus oder trojaner folglich kann origin so gesehen eigentlich auch keine spyware sein oder ?



Du nimmst mir die Worte aus dem Mund.
Ich habe folgende Programme installiert:

Ad-aware Antispy
Eset NoD32 Antivirus
TraxEx
Browsermaulkorb
TuneUp Utilities 2012

Kein einziges Programm hat jemals irgendwas gemeldet.Noch nichtmal bei der Installation von Origin oder BF3.
Ja noch nichtmal eine Freigabe der Windows internen Firewall sowie in meinem Asus RT-N56U Router internen Firewall hat was angeschlagen.
Entweder ist Origin schlichtweg das ÜberSpyProgramm aus einem CIA-Spionageprogramm oder die Suppe wird heißer gekocht als sie gegessen wird.


----------



## xotoxic242 (31. Oktober 2011)

weisauchnicht schrieb:


> Hätte Ich nicht die ganzen Pläne zum regierungssturz auf dem Rechner , wäre mir das auch egal - aber so? Jetzt wissen die was Ich vorhab




Und selbst das würde einem Gewinnorientierten Spielepublisher herzlich wenig interessieren.


----------



## Rodenbacher (31. Oktober 2011)

Natürlich muss EA eine Pressemeldung abgeben, man steht ja in der Kritik. Für mich reicht das aber nicht aus. Ich habe heute das Spiel bei meinem Händler zurück gegeben und werde es mir erst dann wieder kaufen, wenn die Vorwürfe von unabhängiger Seite aufgeklärt bzw. abgestellt sind


----------



## Possum (31. Oktober 2011)

Zyxiux schrieb:


> Also ich finde, dass EA ihre Lizenzvereinbarung eindeutig ändern sollte...
> Ich werde zwar trotzdem weiterhin Battlefield 3 spielen, aber ich finde schon, dass es ne ziemliche Frechheit von EA ist
> 
> Ich denke so kann sich EA von vielen Kunden verabschieden


 

und auf menschen wie dich scheisst ea. klingt hart, ist aber so. solange du nur redest, dass es schlecht ist aber ihre spiele kaufst und spielst ist ihnen alles egal.


----------



## SimplyAlegend (31. Oktober 2011)

billy336 schrieb:


> hört einfach auf ilegale kopien auf eure pc's zu laden, bezahlt gute entwickler anständig, dann habt ihr vor ea und origin auch nichts zu befürchten. ganz ehrlich, wenn ich schon sowas lese wie: ich habe mir bf3 "kostenneutral" besorgt" oder  "origin überprüft ob meine keys original sind, deswegen schmeiss ich es von der platte" warum ladet ihr euch games illegal herunter? manchmal hofft man als ehrlicher käufter wirklich, dass ein paar von euch dermaßen abmahnungen bekommen, dass sie endlich aufhören mit dem scheiss. ihr beklaut publisher, jetzt klauen sie eure daten und machen kohle. das ist das gleiche. alle anständigen tun mir nur leid in der sache. und zum thema steam: keiner sagt, dass steam den pc scannt wie origin, aber steam hat genauso informationen von name, adresse, kreditkarte ip's und vielem mehr und KANN (muss nicht) diese daten missbrauchen. so long! be fair und unterstützt gute entwickler. wer ea shice findet hat das recht sie zu boykotieren, aber meckern wie schlecht die spiele sind sich dann die sachen illegal beschaffen ist schweinekram und charakterarsch um es mal erhlich zu sagen.


 
Weißt du warum viele Leute ihre Games cracken oder sogar komplett illegal laden? Weil nur der ehrliche Kunde mit DRM gebeutelt wird. Leute die das Game illegal laden, lachen sich über die Kopierschutzversuche schlapp, weil sie meist eine Woche vor Release geknackt sind. Nachdem Ubi Always On Kopierschutz, Begrenzten Installationen und Hyperaktiver DRM Software kann man das durchaus verstehen. Lustigerweise wird auch nur der ehrliche Käufer von EA bespizelt. Derjenige der BF3 illegal lädt, crackt das ganze Game per No Origin Fix oder sonstwas und spielt einfach ohne das EA was machen kann.
Ich weiß nicht ob sich irgendwer noch an Siedler 7 erinnern kann, eines der ersten Always On Games von Ubisoft. Es hat bestimmt eine Woche lang nicht geklappt weil die Server ständig down waren, wohingegen die Releasegroups schnell einen Weg gefunden haben um den Ubiserver zu eumulieren.
Und ja es ist ein verdammt großer Unterschied ob ein Programm wie Steam die Daten speichert die ich ihm freiwillig gebe oder ein Programm wie Origin das einfach die gesamte Partition auf der es installiert wurde nach allem möglichen absucht.
Außerdem würden die meisten Leute nichts lieber tun als Dice für dieses ziemlich genial spiel mit einem Kauf zu "belohnen" aber EA als Publisher hats einfach sowas von verbockt, dass Game mit diesem DRM System namens Origin zu verknüpfen.


----------



## JamesMark (31. Oktober 2011)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Du nimmst mir die Worte aus dem Mund.
> Ich habe folgende Programme installiert:
> 
> Ad-aware Antispy
> ...


 
 Post des Tages!
Wiedermal ein User, wo die gesamte Inkompetenz zum Vorschein kommt. Du hättest am besten gar nichts geschrieben und wärst Ingame in BF3 geblieben...


----------



## xotoxic242 (31. Oktober 2011)

Rodenbacher schrieb:


> Natürlich muss EA eine Pressemeldung abgeben, man steht ja in der Kritik. Für mich reicht das aber nicht aus. Ich habe heute das Spiel bei meinem Händler zurück gegeben und werde es mir erst dann wieder kaufen, wenn die Vorwürfe von unabhängiger Seite aufgeklärt bzw. abgestellt sind


 

Wieso glaubst Du einer offiziellen Presseerklärung bzw. Stellungnahme nicht?
Was meisnte wenn sich da paar Freaks an Origin machen und aufdecken das dies doch nicht so ist wie EA mit dieser Pressemitteilung erklärt hat.
EA könnte aufgrund von Millionenklagen und extremen Imageverlust einpacken.Das riskiert zumindest in den USA kein Unternehmen dieser größe.

Ganzehrlich, ich glaub denen.


----------



## xotoxic242 (31. Oktober 2011)

JamesMark schrieb:


> Post des Tages!
> Wiedermal ein User, wo die gesamte Inkompetenz zum Vorschein kommt. Du hättest am besten gar nichts geschrieben und wärst Ingame in BF3 geblieben...


 

Begründung?


----------



## fireblader (31. Oktober 2011)

Wie immer, alle meckern, alle heulen und gekauft wird das Spiel trotzdem! Und wie immer sind mal wieder die bösen Raubkopierer dran schuld. 

Lernt mal nach über 20 Jahren ein anderes Lied, Ihr langweilt mich. 

Wieviel Millionen hätte EA können sparen, wenn keine Lizensen bezahlt oder Kopierschütze selbst entwickel worden wären. Bis jetzt wurde noch jeder Schutz geknackt (siehe Ubi, Bluray, etc...), und auch Origin wird fallen. 

Ich kaufe (und installiere) keine Spiele mehr von EA. Es kommt mir vor das es keine neuen Spiele mehr von EA gibt, sondern nur Grafikupdates mit ein paar neuen Leveln und Waffen.

UND ZEITSCHRIFTEN WIE PC-GAMES TRAGEN AM RAUBKOPIEREN MIT SCHULD. 

Durch die reiserische und superlative versprechendem Vorschauen, Tests und sonstigen Specials heitzen Zeitschriften den Hype und dieses "must have", dieses haben müssen um jeden, mit an. Und wer kann und will sich mittlerweile 50,- € für ein Spiel noch leisten.
Ich bin von den letzten Battlefield ablegern dermaßen entäuscht, alleine wenn ich an BF2 denke, war nur auf Infantrie-only Servern ohne Frust zu spielen. 

Und wo blieb BF 1943? Auf der PS3 gibts das für knapp 14 € seit zwei Jahren....


----------



## moloch519 (31. Oktober 2011)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Du nimmst mir die Worte aus dem Mund.
> Ich habe folgende Programme installiert:
> 
> Ad-aware Antispy
> ...


 
Und du erkennst ein illegales Program erst als solches wenn es dir deine Antispyware Software sagt? Sorry die Nutzungsbedingungen sprechen bereits Bände über den Zweck von Origin (außerdem müssen meines Wissens nach auch Antispyware Programme ein Programm erstmal in ihrer Datenbank haben). Und wer die Brisanz eines solchen Rechtsbruchs anzweifelt sollte sich mal in die Debatte um den "Bundestrojaner" einlesen......


----------



## HMCpretender (31. Oktober 2011)

"Origin ist keine Spyware."
"Origin erfasst in begrenztem Umfang Informationen"

Das ist kein Auto. Ok, es hat vier Räder, ein Lenkrad, einen Motor... aber ehrlich das ist kein Auto. Glaubt uns. Warum sollten wir lügen?


----------



## JamesMark (31. Oktober 2011)

Liest du eigentlich erst seit heute mit?


----------



## JamesMark (31. Oktober 2011)

@xotoxic242


----------



## HMCpretender (31. Oktober 2011)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Wieso glaubst Du einer offiziellen Presseerklärung bzw. Stellungnahme nicht?
> Was meisnte wenn sich da paar Freaks an Origin machen und aufdecken das dies doch nicht so ist wie EA mit dieser Pressemitteilung erklärt hat.
> EA könnte aufgrund von Millionenklagen und extremen Imageverlust einpacken.Das riskiert zumindest in den USA kein Unternehmen dieser größe.
> 
> Ganzehrlich, ich glaub denen.


 
Viellelicht weil sich der Pressesprecher selbst widerspricht? Vielleicht weil Spielepublisher erfahrungsgemäß die größten Lügner und Betrüger sind, die man außerhalb der Lebensmittelbranche findet? Glaub denen ruhig. Aber sag nicht, niemand hätte dich gewarnt...


----------



## xotoxic242 (31. Oktober 2011)

moloch519 schrieb:


> Und du erkennst ein illegales Program erst als solches wenn es dir deine Antispyware Software sagt? Sorry die Nutzungsbedingungen sprechen bereits Bände über den Zweck von Origin (außerdem müssen meines Wissens nach auch Antispyware Programme ein Programm erstmal in ihrer Datenbank haben). Und wer die Brisanz eines solchen Rechtsbruchs anzweifelt sollte sich mal in die Debatte um den "Bundestrojaner" einlesen......


 

Es geht nicht um ein illegales Programm sondern um ein PRogramm was Spyware Strukturen aufweist.Diese werden auch erkannt auch ohne das explizit dieses Programm von irgendjemanden als Spyware gemeldet wurde.Das ist ja der Sinn solcher Programme.

Es geht mir um die technische Sache jetzt, nicht um das was in der Eula geschrieben stand.


----------



## xotoxic242 (31. Oktober 2011)

HMCpretender schrieb:


> Viellelicht weil sich der Pressesprecher selbst widerspricht? Vielleicht weil Spielepublisher erfahrungsgemäß die größten Lügner und Betrüger sind, die man außerhalb der Lebensmittelbranche findet? Glaub denen ruhig. Aber sag nicht, niemand hätte dich gewarnt...


 
Ja, so einen Post hatte ich schon damals zu Steam Zeiten.
In paar Jahren kräht kein Hahn mehr danach.Glaub mir.
Und ich habe nichts, rein garnichts zu befürchten was meinen Rechner betrifft.
Für alle anderen kann ich nicht sprechen.


----------



## xotoxic242 (31. Oktober 2011)

JamesMark schrieb:


> Liest du eigentlich erst seit heute mit?



Ähm.......in diesem Thread ja, habe net die ganzen 222 Komentare gelesen.Aber tut auch nichts zur Sache, da ja erst jetzt ne Pressemitteilung rauskam.


----------



## xotoxic242 (31. Oktober 2011)

HMCpretender schrieb:


> "Origin ist keine Spyware."
> "Origin erfasst in begrenztem Umfang Informationen"
> 
> Das ist kein Auto. Ok, es hat vier Räder, ein Lenkrad, einen Motor... aber ehrlich das ist kein Auto. Glaubt uns. Warum sollten wir lügen?



Dann mach ma ganz schnell Deinen Rechner aus. handy haste sicher auch.AUSMACHEN.
Mensch.........., was meinster wer alles bereits Daten von Dir sammelt.


----------



## moloch519 (31. Oktober 2011)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um ein illegales Programm sondern um ein PRogramm was Spyware Strukturen aufweist.Diese werden auch erkannt auch ohne das explizit dieses Programm von irgendjemanden als Spyware gemeldet wurde.Das ist ja der Sinn solcher Programme.
> 
> Es geht mir um die technische Sache jetzt, nicht um das was in der Eula geschrieben stand.



Naja, wenn Origin wirklich das kann was man ihm nachsagt (kann ich ihm einzelnen nicht überprüfen) dann verstößt EA damit in jedem Fall gegen bestehende Datenschutzgesetzte, was das Program defakto illegal machen würde. Ich kann die richtigheit dieser Behauptungen nicht überprüfen aber die Eula spricht hier wie gesagt für sich. Und das EA Statement würde ich tatsächlich als Schadensbegrenzung einstufen.


----------



## Joerg2 (31. Oktober 2011)

Was glaubt EA eigentlich wie naiv wir sind? 
Gerade nachdem man jetzt so für den Datenschutz sensibilisiert ist, kommen die mit sowas...


----------



## SimplyAlegend (31. Oktober 2011)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Dann mach ma ganz schnell Deinen Rechner aus. handy haste sicher auch.AUSMACHEN.
> Mensch.........., was meinster wer alles bereits Daten von Dir sammelt.


 
Achso, da macht dann das eine Programm das Daten sammelt keinen Unterschied mehr oder wie? 
Mit dem Kommentar hast du dich einfach disqualifiziert weil du offenbar nichts verstanden hast.


----------



## HMCpretender (31. Oktober 2011)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Ja, so einen Post hatte ich schon damals zu Steam Zeiten.
> In paar Jahren kräht kein Hahn mehr danach.Glaub mir.
> Und ich habe nichts, rein garnichts zu befürchten was meinen Rechner betrifft.
> Für alle anderen kann ich nicht sprechen.


 
Und dieser Post hatte recht. Das einzig gute an Steam ist, dass mittlerweile andere noch schlimmer sind. Würde mir trotzdem kein Steam-Game kaufen. Habe es einmal gemacht und bereut.


----------



## LordSaddler (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich verstehe dieses ganze Gejammer nicht. Es war die ganze Zeit klar, dass BF3 mit Spyware  erscheint. Trotzdem wurde es gekauft.

Warum kauft ihr euch Spiele, die ihr nicht wollt und gebt sie dann zurück?

Ist es so schwer, etwas nicht zu kaufen?


----------



## Hyperion1994 (31. Oktober 2011)

"Origin ist keine Spyware. Weder nutzen noch installieren wir Spyware auf den PCs unserer Nutzer.Origin erfasst in begrenztem Umfang Informationen, die notwendig sind, um Nutzern das Kaufen, Herunterladen, Zugreifen und Spielen von Games und Spiele-Inhalten zu ermöglichen"

was sind das für daten??


----------



## john1231 (31. Oktober 2011)

verarsche - die sollen die EULA extrem entschärfen und sofort nen origin patch nachspielen - natürlich gilt das auch für steam, die machen nämlich genau das gleiche.


----------



## moloch519 (31. Oktober 2011)

LordSaddler schrieb:


> Ich verstehe dieses ganze Gejammer nicht. Es war die ganze Zeit klar, dass BF3 mit Spyware  erscheint. Trotzdem wurde es gekauft.
> 
> Warum kauft ihr euch Spiele, die ihr nicht wollt und gebt sie dann zurück?
> 
> Ist es so schwer, etwas nicht zu kaufen?



vllt würde ich es gerne kaufen wenn ich dafür nicht mit spionage bestraft würde?


----------



## rockdiehuette (31. Oktober 2011)

@xotoxic242
Ich glaube du suchst nur eine Begründung das Spiel trotzdem zu spielen. Anders lässt sich die Art wie du die die Argumente der andern Forenteilnehmer ignorierst oder... ich sag mal "merkwürdig" beantwortest, nicht erklären.
Meinen Segen hast du!

Habe den Scan mit dem "Process Monitor" sowohl für Steam als auch für Origin durchgeführt und ähnlich merkwürdige Dateizugriffe, soweit ich das für mich beurteilen konnte, bei Origin festgestellt - nicht so bei Steam!


----------



## xotoxic242 (31. Oktober 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> "Wir haben alle Vorkehrungen getroffen, um die persönlichen und anonym erhobenen Nutzerdaten zu schützen."
> 
> rofl!
> 
> ...


 

Mensch, sowas liest Du echt zum ersten mal weils jetzt Origin gibt oder?
Persönliche Nutzerdaten fängt schon bei der Email Adresse an.Kaufst Du noch Spiele über Origin sind damit auch Deine Adressdaten gemeint die Du ja eingeben mußt.
Mensch Leute, lest Ihr echt zum ersten mal so ne Eula/AGB durch? 
unglaublich.


----------



## s4unit (31. Oktober 2011)

LordSaddler schrieb:


> Ich verstehe dieses ganze Gejammer nicht. Es war die ganze Zeit klar, dass BF3 mit Spyware  erscheint. Trotzdem wurde es gekauft.
> 
> Warum kauft ihr euch Spiele, die ihr nicht wollt und gebt sie dann zurück?
> 
> Ist es so schwer, etwas nicht zu kaufen?


 
Das Frage ich mich auch. xD Also mir fällts leicht


----------



## xotoxic242 (31. Oktober 2011)

HMCpretender schrieb:


> Und dieser Post hatte recht. Das einzig gute an Steam ist, dass mittlerweile andere noch schlimmer sind. Würde mir trotzdem kein Steam-Game kaufen. Habe es einmal gemacht und bereut.


 
Hilfts, wenn ich Dir sage das ich Steam Nutzer der ersten Stunde bin und mir bis jetzt kein einziger Schaden entstanden ist?
Müßten jetzt glaube ich knapp 7 Jahre sein. 

Warum bereut? Ich möchte zu solch einer in den Raum geworfene Aussage auch eine Begründung.
Ich habe schon über 15 Spiele da gekauft.Alles Top.


----------



## Possum (31. Oktober 2011)

HMCpretender schrieb:


> Und dieser Post hatte recht. Das einzig gute an Steam ist, dass mittlerweile andere noch schlimmer sind. Würde mir trotzdem kein Steam-Game kaufen. Habe es einmal gemacht und bereut.


 

stem sammelt hardwaredaten, fragt aber vorher ob man damit einverstanden ist. bei ablehung wird nichts gesammelt. auch sammelt es nicht permanent sondern nur alle paar monate.

scannen tut steam nur steamdateien und steam spiele, alles andere lässt steam in ruhe.


----------



## Jens238 (31. Oktober 2011)

john1231 schrieb:


> verarsche - die sollen die EULA extrem entschärfen und sofort nen origin patch nachspielen - natürlich gilt das auch für steam, die machen nämlich genau das gleiche.



Seit wann ???
Steam führt zwar auch regelmaßig System Scans durch, das ist richtig...ABER...

1. Steam fragt vorher...
2. Das Ergebniss des Scans kannst Du Dir gleich nach dem Scan anschauen...
3. Steam schaut nur nach Graka, Proz, Ram, HDD Größe, Betriebsystem, Treiber Versionen...
4. Steam schnüffelt nicht in anderen Ordnern und Dateien rum...


----------



## billy336 (31. Oktober 2011)

das würde doch nichts bringen. die können soviel patchen wie sie wollen. wenn sie deine persönlichen daten, die du ja selber angibts, an dritte weitergeben möchten, tun sie das und dabei ist es ihnen völlig schnuppe ob das rechtens ist oder nicht. kann ja keiner nachprüfen, wenn du mit werbung zugehäuft wirst, wie die an deine daten herangekommen sind. 

anonymität ist in heutigen tagen ein wunschtraum und überwachungsstaat ist kein science fiction mehr sondern rückt bedrohlich realistisch nahe. wer gut bürgerlich lebt, seine steuern zahlt, seine programme legal erwerbt ist auch nicht auf der abschussliste.


----------



## rockdiehuette (31. Oktober 2011)

Wer es noch nicht verstanden hat, nachfolgend ein Link zu ntv:

http://www.n-tv.de/technik/Battlefield-3-im-Spionage-Modus-article4655521.html

lustige Wortwahl!


----------



## rockdiehuette (31. Oktober 2011)

die Gefahr geht nicht so sehr vom Staat, als viel mehr von skrupellosen Unternehmen aus:
Apple, Facebook, Google.. etc.
wer kennt noch mehr?


----------



## UthaSnake (31. Oktober 2011)

Irgendwie beruhigt einen dieses Statement schon, allerdings wird dieses Gefühl durch den Gedanken "warum erst jetzt" geschmählert!

Im Moment sind einfach so viele verschiedene Meinungen und Halbwahrheiten, die aus gefährlichem Halbwissen entstanden sind, im Umlauf, dass man zur Zeit als Laie (der sich nun nicht den ganzen Tag mit diesem/n Thema/en beschäftigt) einfach abwarten sollte, inwieweit sich diese ganze sache noch entwickelt.

So oder so, werd ich BF3 nochmal zocken, da auf meinem(!) Rechner keinerlei interessante Informationen zu finden sind, da Windows bis auf Spiele und ein Videobearbeitungssystem eher nackt ist! (da sich der ganze andere "müll" aufm lappi befindet  )

Jetzt hat man so lang auf BF3 gewartet... ein paar wochen mehr oder weniger machen nun auch keinen Unterschied (vor allem da diese wochen gefüllt sind mit allerlei anderen hochqualitativen -wie es uns zumindest in der Werbung versprochen wird ^^- Games)


----------



## endmaster (31. Oktober 2011)

Wenn Origin nicht gepatcht wird, dann können sie noch so viele Statements veröffentlichen - das Programm bleibt das selbe.
Ich könnte mir sogar vorstellen, dass Origin wirklich keine relevanten Daten sammelt sondern nur schlecht programmiert oder dergleichen ist (kenne mich da nicht wirklich aus), aber das darf, vor allem, nachdem man so eine Eula ausgegeben hat -anfangs noch mit Verkaufsoption- so einer Weltfirma einfach nicht passieren.
Ich hoffe jedenfalls immernoch auf das Steam-Battlefield... Denn meiner Meinung nach, ist Steam lang nicht so penetrant und wenn doch, dann soll mich wenigstens nur eine Spielefirma auspionieren. Zumal mir Valve irgendwie sympatischer ist als EA.


----------



## Basshinzu (31. Oktober 2011)

"Alle Informationen, die wir mit Origin erheben und nutzen, stellen sicher, dass unsere Kunden so einfach wie möglich auf ihre Spiele zugreifen und dabei den vollen Service und das beste Spielerlebnis genießen können, das EA zu bieten hat."
So einfach wie möglich? Wie wärs dann mit ner Verknüpfung am Desktop, auf der ich direkt ins Spiel komme und nicht auf ein miserables Origin? Gabs früher mal...


----------



## MisterCritics (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich habs so satt. EA und deren Ausreden. Wir haben beweise dass das ding den Rechner durchsucht. Private Sachen, die NICHTS...aber sowas von NICHTS mit Spielen oder irgendwelchen anderen Produkten von EA zu tun haben.

Die Lügen uns jetzt noch an!


----------



## Theojin (1. November 2011)

Wenn ich mir von Leuten die mehr Ahnung als ich habe, Screenshots ansehe, wo Origin einmal lustig die Steuererklärungsunterlagen und diverse andere Dinge im Benutzerordner durchscannt, dann kann man über die Stellungnahme doch nur müde lächeln, oder vor lauter Realitätsverlust seitens EA den Kopf schütteln.


----------



## Possum (1. November 2011)

laut 4players (bezieht sich auf eine aussage von ea) hat sich das spiel in der ersten woche 5 mio mal verkauft.

Battlefield 3 (Xbox 360,PC,PS3) - Fünf Mio. Mal verkauft | 4players.de: Aktuelle News über das Action Spiel Battlefield 3

meine meinung dazu:

1. war wohl nix mit "besser als cod verkaufen"
2. immer noch 5 mio. zuviel verkaufte exemplare
3. wie wurden die zurückgebrachten/-geschickten exemplare berücksichtigt?

EDIT:

4. wie viele davon sind ps3 und 360 versionen?


----------



## JeremyClarkson (1. November 2011)

Theojin schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir von Leuten die mehr Ahnung als ich habe, Screenshots ansehe, wo Origin einmal lustig die Steuererklärungsunterlagen und diverse andere Dinge im Benutzerordner durchscannt, dann kann man über die Stellungnahme doch nur müde lächeln, oder vor lauter Realitätsverlust seitens EA den Kopf schütteln.


 
Ich weiß nicht, aber irgendwie find ich diese Screenshots unseriös. Ich hab versucht, die dazu benutzte Software zu installieren um mich selbst und persönlich davon zu überzeugen, dass Origin tatsächlich den ganzen Scheiß durchwühlt. Die Software lief allerdings nicht, bzw hatte keinen mir bekannten Installer. Jedenfalls klingt die Stellungnahme erstmal sehr gut. Leicht verständlich, kurz und knapp. Ob EA sich allerdings auch daran hält, daß vermag wohl kaum jemand tatsächlich zu beweisen.

Sollte es allerdings trotzdem jemandem gelingen, dann immer her mit den Infos.

Da fällt mir ein: arbeitet bei PCG nicht irgendein Crack, der sich mit dem ganzen Ich-scanne-deine-Platten-wann-und-wie-ich-will-Problem auskennt? Warum hat der/die denn nicht mal ein "Live"-Origintest durchgeführt. Mit allen Details; unzensiert usw. Die 60 Euronen wird PCG doch wohl aufbringen können. Oder fehlt es am Spezialisten? (Und nein, ich kann sowas nicht, sonst hätte ich das längst gemacht...)


----------



## Theojin (1. November 2011)

JeremyClarkson schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein: arbeitet bei PCG nicht irgendein Crack, der sich mit dem ganzen Ich-scanne-deine-Platten-wann-und-wie-ich-will-Problem auskennt? Warum hat der/die denn nicht mal ein "Live"-Origintest durchgeführt. Mit allen Details; unzensiert usw. Die 60 Euronen wird PCG doch wohl aufbringen können. Oder fehlt es am Spezialisten? (Und nein, ich kann sowas nicht, sonst hätte ich das längst gemacht...)



Es gibt doch die Leute von der PCGH, die sollten doch firm in solchen Sachen sein. Wäre ja mal eine Möglichkeit, dort auszulesen, was Origin nun eigentlich anstellt. Frage ist halt, ob man EA so ans Bein pissen will/kann/darf, falls Origin sich benimmt wie der Elefant im Porzellanladen. Und im umgekehrten Sinne natürlich auch die Gamercommunity beruhigt.


----------



## doomkeeper (1. November 2011)

um mal die sache etwas zu beruhigen.

niemand sagt dass bei jedem origin kreuz und quer alles durchsucht.

origin funktioniert nicht auf jedem pc.
es sind immer andere suchalgrithmen worauf origin zurückgreifft.

d.h. sowas kann man nicht einfach so mal testen.
sowas muss man beobachten. und auch wenn origin nur 1. datei außerhalb von
origin-bezogenen dateien etwas scannt, besitzt
origin die gefahr alle daten auf den partitionen scannen/checken (was auch immer machen zu können)

lieber jetzt die notbremse ziehen, anstatt weiter abhängig zu werden von solche firmen
wie EA und Activision.

hier nochmal etwas sehr bekanntes und das passt bei origin
wie die faust aufs auge.
"Wirft man einen Frosch in kochendes Wasser; hüpft er in Panik wieder  raus. Setzt man ihn in kaltes Wasser und erhöht, ganz vorsichtig, die  Temperatur, bleibt er drin sitzen - und wird langsam gar gekocht."

in anderen worten, es wird versucht in kleineren schritten immer mehr unsere privatsphäre zu entziehen aber
dafür uns immer mehr von etwas abhängig machen zu lassen. und es
wird leute geben die werden versuchen immer etwas ein wenig drauf zu legen, und in 15 jahren
läuft ein spiel nur noch über retina-scanner und stimmerkennung 
spaß bei seite.
lieber gleich versuchen sich zu wehren und nicht jeden sinnlosen mist annehmen.


----------



## floknock (1. November 2011)

Also erstmal zu der Meldung. Ich finde sie auf jedenfall vernünftig von Ea, aber wird sie wieder neue Kritiker zeigen, von wegen Ea labbert die Nutzer weich und so weiter. 
Die Aussage "Soweit erforderlich werden wir selbstverständlich mit den zuständigen staatlichen Stellen zusammenarbeiten um sicherzustellen, dass unsere Richtlinien gesetzeskonform sind und bleiben." wird jedoch nicht leicht schlechtzureden scheint, weil sie mit dieser Aussage den Datenschützer ein Entgegenkommen versichern.
Außerdem ist es auch lustig, dass nun bei Battlefield alle Datenschützer aus ihren Löchern kriechen und nicht zuvor schon bei Fifa 12. Hat jemand eine Idee? Weil so wenige haben Fifa ja jetzt auch nicht gekauft.


----------



## Darknomis806 (1. November 2011)

Battlespy 3


----------



## nanuk46 (1. November 2011)

*blubblublibubliblbiub*



doomkeeper schrieb:


> um mal die sache etwas zu beruhigen.



ahh....jetzt bin ich beruhigt....



doomkeeper schrieb:


> "Wirft man einen Frosch in kochendes Wasser; hüpft er in Panik wieder  raus. Setzt man ihn in kaltes Wasser und erhöht, ganz vorsichtig, die  Temperatur, bleibt er drin sitzen - und wird langsam gar gekocht."


 Falsches Forum.....hier das richtige: Bitte Tipps f


----------



## Datamind (1. November 2011)

nanuk46 schrieb:


> Falsches Forum.....hier das richtige: Bitte Tipps f



Schau dir mal dieses Video an, vielleicht kapierst du dann die Sache mit dem Frosch! Wie Peter Lustig schon immer sagte, klingt komisch iss aber so...

*Überwachungsstaat - wie der Frosch im heißen Wasser - YouTube*


----------



## Datamind (1. November 2011)

Hier noch der RTL2 Beitrag zu dem Thema.

*RTL2 news - EA Battlefield3 Origin - 31.10.2011 - HD - YouTube*


----------



## Neawoulf (1. November 2011)

BKA4Free schrieb:


> Der Hund beißt nie die Hand die ihn Füttert


 
Manche nicht ganz so hundige Hunde machen das, weil sie denken, dass sie dadurch kurzfristig noch mehr Futter kriegen. Dass die Hand irgendwann keine Lust mehr hat, den Hund zu füttern, vergessen sie dabei aber irgendwie. Allerdings finden sich meist immer wieder neue Hände.

Die sollten sich mal ein Beispiel am Hot Dog nehmen: Der füttert die Hand, die ihn beißt. Ich bin mir zwar nicht ganz sicher, was ich damit jetzt sagen will, aber ich mag den Spruch.


----------



## darkfuneral (1. November 2011)

BKA4Free schrieb:


> Der Hund beißt nie die Hand die ihn Füttert



Aber du sagst es schon selber. Die Hand füttert ihn auch weiterhin obwohl sie gebissen wurde. Battlefield-3 verkauft sich Hervorragend und deswegen wird EA Games sich von ein paar Spieler auch nicht ihren neuen Kopierschutz verderben lassen. Das sich der Kunde dafür ausziehen muss ist EA Games doch egal schliesslich ist alles Amerika Rechts konform. Das einzige was helfe würde ist Boykott von EA Games und von Origin. Aber das klappt bei EA Games nicht, schliesslich wollen die KIDS ja Battllefield spielen, selbst wenn sie dafür durchleuchtet werden.


----------



## thetadarkphoenix (1. November 2011)

In der EULA kann man noch so vielschreiben wie man will, wenn sich an der Software NICHTS ändert. Noch dazu ist die EULA in Deutschland rechtlich Wirkungslos.


----------



## DonIggy (1. November 2011)

Die EULA ist immer noch arsch. Überarbeitet, aber die kritischen Stellen sind nachwievor hanebüchende Dreistigkeit!
Nachwievor: Finger weg von allen EA-Produkten mit Origin!


----------



## Sirius89 (1. November 2011)

Ihr könnt da von mir aus nen ganzen Roman draus machen EA ändern tuts an eurer Spyware nix.

Origin optional or GTFO.


----------



## Raijplay (1. November 2011)

Ich habe mit Process Monitor mir mal angeschaut, was Origin bei mir genau macht. Hauptsächlich "schnüffelt" Origin bei mir in der Registry, in den Systemordnern und in den Programmordnern. Meine 5 anderen Partitonen (wo ich meine persönlichen Daten habe) fasst Origin nicht an. Ich habe es auch mehr als ein Mal versucht und auch mal neu gestartet. Sofern es so bleibt habe ich nichts dagegen. Es handelt sich tatsächlich nur darum, dass sie mein Pc auf mögliche Fehler überprüfen. Ausserdem hat heute doch hoffentlich jeder mehr als eine Festplatte im Computer, so sollte man das selber etwas verstecken können. 
Es ist in der heutigen Zeit einfach nicht mehr möglich eine riesige Privatsphäre zu haben, vor allem nicht im digitalen Bereich. 

g Raij

PS: Es geht aber auch BF3 zocken und Privatsphäre zu haben. Einfach eine externe Festplatte mit allen persönlichen Daten und vor dem Start von Origin die Platte weg nehmen. Problem? Solved.


----------



## truthdisp (1. November 2011)

Leute, benutzt Dinge wie den Process Manager nicht, wenn ihr nicht wisst, wie sie funktionieren. Ich versuch das mal einfach auszudrücken:

Ich habs mir auch mal angeschaut. Origin ist Dateien auf meinem System durchgegangen, auch privates, aber hat sie NICHT GEÖFFNET und NICHT DURCHSUCHT.
So eine Menge an Daten könnte garnicht bewältigt werden ohne das System massiv und merklich zu verlangsamen. 

Origin durchsucht euer System lediglich nach EA-Spielen.

Wenn ihr sowas gerne illegal runterlädt, dann kann ich euer Geheule verstehen.


----------



## Raijplay (1. November 2011)

truthdisp schrieb:


> Leute, benutzt Dinge wie den Process Manager nicht, wenn ihr nicht wisst, wie sie funktionieren. Ich versuch das mal einfach auszudrücken:
> 
> Ich habs mir auch mal angeschaut. Origin ist Dateien auf meinem System durchgegangen, auch privates, aber hat sie NICHT GEÖFFNET und NICHT DURCHSUCHT.
> So eine Menge an Daten könnte garnicht bewältigt werden ohne das System massiv und merklich zu verlangsamen.
> ...


 
Ich hab' praktisch das Gleiche geschrieben, und jemandem einfach zu unterstellen, dass er keine Ahnung von etwas hat ist auch nicht gerade höflich. Es ist logisch das Origin die Daten nicht öffnet. Er liest einfach das Verzeichnis aus. Und das ist das, was man im Process Monitor sieht. Ich habe aber geschrieben, das er bei mir nur die Verzeichnisse der Systempartiton durchsucht. Demnach könnte man seine "persönlichen" Daten einfach auf eine andere Partition verschieben und sollte keine Angst mehr vor Origin haben. Ausserdem geht es nicht allen darum, seine "illegalen" Dateien zu verstecken, sodern persönliche Fotos, Dokumente die mit dem Arbeitsplatz in Verbindung stehen, etc. zu schützen.


----------



## peilniX (1. November 2011)

Bislang hat die Origin.exe nur seine eigenen Dateien ausgelesen und sonst eben die Verzeichnisstruktur von ProgramData aufgenommen, also auch bspw. elsterformular. Auch wenn hier (noch!) keine Daten ausgelesen werden, so ist die EULA und vor allem ein solches Tool mit diesen Möglichkeiten dennoch strengstens zu kritisieren und eigentlich auch zu verbieten. Das Problem ist, dass EA hier ja nicht gerade das Rad neu erfindet...

@truthdisp: Dann hast du sicherlich auch nichts dagegen, wenn pauschal vom BKA auf jedem PC in Deutschland ein Bundestrojaner installiert werden würde, oder? Solange er nicht eingesetzt wird, ist ja alles in Butter...

Diese Aussagen wie "wer nichts zu verbergen hat" oder "auf facebook posten sei auch nicht besser" zeugen schlicht von einem zu geringen geistigen Horizont oder es fehlt einfach das technische Verständnis. Hier handelt es sich um ein Privatunternehmen, das meine Daten ehrlich gesagt einen Sch...dreck angeht.


----------



## Foxhound60 (1. November 2011)

Ich vestehe alle diese Leute nicht, die damit probleme haben.
Ist doch ganz einfach, macht eure privaten und persönlichen Daten auf
eine externe Festplatte und schaltet sie vom Computer ab, so easy.
Und auf BF3 zukommen, wer es jetzt nicht spielt ist selber schuld
Für die, die mit EULA nicht zusammen kommen wollen, kauft euch ne Konsole
und hört auf zu heulen wie kleine Mädchen, das geht mir nämlich langsam
auf den Sack.


----------



## Prog (1. November 2011)

floknock schrieb:


> Außerdem ist es auch lustig, dass nun bei Battlefield alle Datenschützer aus ihren Löchern kriechen und nicht zuvor schon bei Fifa 12. Hat jemand eine Idee? Weil so wenige haben Fifa ja jetzt auch nicht gekauft.



Da Stimme ich dir zu. FIFA 12 kam ein Monat vorher raus, Origin ist da genau so Pflicht und da hat es niemanden interessiert.


----------



## Raijplay (1. November 2011)

Foxhound60 schrieb:


> Ich vestehe alle diese Leute nicht, die damit probleme haben.
> Ist doch ganz einfach, macht eure privaten und persönlichen Daten auf
> eine externe Festplatte und schaltet sie vom Computer ab, so easy.
> Und auf BF3 zukommen, wer es jetzt nicht spielt ist selber schuld
> ...


 
Danke. Hätte ich nicht besser formulieren können. xD


----------



## Possum (1. November 2011)

Foxhound60 schrieb:


> Ich vestehe alle diese Leute nicht, die damit probleme haben.
> Ist doch ganz einfach, macht eure privaten und persönlichen Daten auf
> eine externe Festplatte und schaltet sie vom Computer ab, so easy.
> Und auf BF3 zukommen, wer es jetzt nicht spielt ist selber schuld
> ...


 
also soll ich mir extra eine externe festplatte kaufen, alle mir wichtigen dateien verschieben und auf dem pc nur spiele haben? das kann nicht dein ernst sein.

das wäre so als ob ich ein auto kaufe, es aber nur mit voller motorrad-schutzkleidung inklusive helm fahren müsste. das wäre irgendwie sinnfrei, oder?

zudem sehe ich es nicht ein, geld für eine externe hd auszugeben, nur weil ea denkt, es darf auf meinem pc herumschnüffeln. mein pc dient nur nebenbei zum spielen und bf3 kommt da nicht drauf, solange origin und die agb's nicht geändert werden.


----------



## Foxhound60 (1. November 2011)

Possum schrieb:


> also soll ich mir extra eine externe festplatte kaufen, alle mir wichtigen dateien verschieben und auf dem pc nur spiele haben? das kann nicht dein ernst sein.
> 
> das wäre so als ob ich ein auto kaufe, es aber nur mit voller motorrad-schutzkleidung inklusive helm fahren müsste. das wäre irgendwie sinnfrei, oder?
> 
> zudem sehe ich es nicht ein, geld für eine externe hd auszugeben, nur weil ea denkt, es darf auf meinem pc herumschnüffeln. mein pc dient nur nebenbei zum spielen und bf3 kommt da nicht drauf, solange origin und die agb's nicht geändert werden.


 
Wie gesagt dann kauf die doch die konsolen Version. 
Und wegen der Festplatte, ich habe das schon mehr als gut 4 Jahren so.
Auf der ersten internen ist Windows drauf mit den tools und anderen, auf der zweiten internen sind Spiele und Origin sowie Steam.
Und auf der externen habe ich meine perönlichen Daten und Backups und ich kanns sie sogar einfach Ausschalten, ganz easy.
Und noch ein Tipp: Eine gute externe Festplatte findest du auf Amazon für gute 50 €. Und sag mir nicht du hast nicht mal so viel Geld
für sowas, dann tust du mir echt leid.


----------



## th_h_hexley (1. November 2011)

Foxhound60 schrieb:


> Und auf der externen habe ich meine perönlichen Daten und Backups und ich kanns sie sogar einfach Ausschalten, ganz easy.



Ganz so einfach ist es nun doch nicht. Dokumente kann man leicht auf externe Medien verschieben. Aber es gibt einige Daten wie die Browser History oder emails, die man nicht einfach so verschieben kann. Abgesehen davon ist es mühsam.


----------



## MoeD (1. November 2011)

@Foxhound60:

Was bist Du denn für Einer? Jetzt muss ich mir also schon für ein PC-Spiel ne extra Festplatte einrichten um nicht ausspioniert zu werden. Ganz easy! Kostet ja nur 50 EUR so nen Computer-Spiel, da darf man als Kunde natürlich nicht erwarten respektabel behandelt zu werden und muss nen paar Zusatzanstregungen in Kauf nehmen. Am besten kauft man sich gleich noch extra für Battlefield 3 ne externe Festplatte . Und dann soll man sich auch noch ne Konsole kaufen. Tut mir leid, dass nicht alle Menschen so medial "auf der Höhe" sind wie Du und neben dem PC auch noch eine Konsole ihr Eigen nennen, bzw. sich diesen Luxus nicht leisten wollen/können.
Mal abgesehen davon verstehen Einige anscheinend partout nicht worum es geht: es geht nicht um die unmittelbaren Daten die EA sammelt, es geht darum, dass man in Zukunft noch viel mehr in Kauf nehmen muss, wenn man solche Vorgänge toleriert! Vielleicht ist das ja verständlich: Überwachungsstaat - wie der Frosch im heißen Wasser - YouTube - Ist zwar ein wenig ein anderes Thema, aber vom Prinzip her das Gleiche.


----------



## Possum (1. November 2011)

MoeD schrieb:


> @Foxhound60:
> 
> Was bist Du denn für Einer? Jetzt muss ich mir also schon für ein PC-Spiel ne extra Festplatte einrichten um nicht ausspioniert zu werden. Ganz easy! Kostet ja nur 50 EUR so nen Computer-Spiel, da darf man als Kunde natürlich nicht erwarten respektabel behandelt zu werden und muss nen paar Zusatzanstregungen in Kauf nehmen. Am besten kauft man sich gleich noch extra für Battlefield 3 ne externe Festplatte . Und dann soll man sich auch noch ne Konsole kaufen. Tut mir leid, dass nicht alle Menschen so medial "auf der Höhe" sind wie Du und neben dem PC auch noch eine Konsole ihr Eigen nennen, bzw. sich diesen Luxus nicht leisten wollen/können.
> Mal abgesehen davon verstehen Einige anscheinend partout nicht worum es geht: es geht nicht um die unmittelbaren Daten die EA sammelt, es geht darum, dass man in Zukunft noch viel mehr in Kauf nehmen muss, wenn man solche Vorgänge toleriert! Vielleicht ist das ja verständlich: Überwachungsstaat - wie der Frosch im heißen Wasser - YouTube - Ist zwar ein wenig ein anderes Thema, aber vom Prinzip her das Gleiche.



danke, das erspart mir meine antwort. hätte das gleiche geschrieben.


----------



## Foxhound60 (1. November 2011)

MoeD schrieb:


> @Foxhound60:
> 
> Was bist Du denn für Einer? Jetzt muss ich mir also schon für ein PC-Spiel ne extra Festplatte einrichten um nicht ausspioniert zu werden. Ganz easy! Kostet ja nur 50 EUR so nen Computer-Spiel, da darf man als Kunde natürlich nicht erwarten respektabel behandelt zu werden und muss nen paar Zusatzanstregungen in Kauf nehmen. Am besten kauft man sich gleich noch extra für Battlefield 3 ne externe Festplatte . Und dann soll man sich auch noch ne Konsole kaufen. Tut mir leid, dass nicht alle Menschen so medial "auf der Höhe" sind wie Du und neben dem PC auch noch eine Konsole ihr Eigen nennen, bzw. sich diesen Luxus nicht leisten wollen/können.
> Mal abgesehen davon verstehen Einige anscheinend partout nicht worum es geht: es geht nicht um die unmittelbaren Daten die EA sammelt, es geht darum, dass man in Zukunft noch viel mehr in Kauf nehmen muss, wenn man solche Vorgänge toleriert! Vielleicht ist das ja verständlich: Überwachungsstaat - wie der Frosch im heißen Wasser - YouTube - Ist zwar ein wenig ein anderes Thema, aber vom Prinzip her das Gleiche.


 
Du musst keine externe Kaufen wenn du nicht willst, ist mir klar, sage ja nicht du musst. Zweitens, habe ich keine Konsole, bin und bleibe ein PC-Spieler habe aber genügend Geld für eine externe gehabt die mann gute 15 Jahre (vorausgesetzt man behandelt sie gut) halten kann, du musst nicht zu jedem Spiel eine Festplatte kauf, da hast du mich Falsch verstanden. Dann Kaufe dir doch ein gutes altes Brettspiel oder Kartenspiele,
da hast du keine Daten die ürgend einer lesen kann. Zum Überwachungsstaat, was ist mit dem Bundestrojaner geworden?
Eigentlich kann man froh sein, dass man noch aus dem Haus gehen kann ohne Gefilmt zu werden.


----------



## Mothman (1. November 2011)

Foxhound60 schrieb:


> Eigentlich kann man froh sein, dass man noch aus dem Haus gehen kann ohne Gefilmt zu werden.


Bist du dir sicher, dass dem so ist?


----------



## windelfried (1. November 2011)

*crysis2*

Was ist mit Crysis2 ? Es ist nicht mehr in meinem Steam Ordner - heißt das das das irgendwie jetzt auch über ORGIN läuft ?

Ich habe nie den Multiplayerpart ausprobiert - jetzt wollte ich das mal tun, aber jetzt blicke ich nicht mehr durch ...


----------



## Foxhound60 (1. November 2011)

th_h_hexley schrieb:


> Ganz so einfach ist es nun doch nicht. Dokumente kann man leicht auf externe Medien verschieben. Aber es gibt einige Daten wie die Browser History oder emails, die man nicht einfach so verschieben kann. Abgesehen davon ist es mühsam.


 
OK, wegen dem Browser gebe ich dir recht, der ist nich einfach zu lösche oder zu verschieben. Doch wer nichts illegales macht, hat auch nichts zu befürchten, oder? Zweitens: Klar ist das mühsam alles zu Ordnen oder zu Bearbeiten, doch wenn ich dafür Zeit brauche nehme ich sie mir halt.


----------



## Foxhound60 (1. November 2011)

Mothman schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher, dass dem so ist?


 
Bei mir ja, wo anders, keine Ahnung.


----------



## xNomAnorx (1. November 2011)

Foxhound60 schrieb:


> OK, wegen dem Browser gebe ich dir recht, der ist nich einfach zu lösche oder zu verschieben. Doch wer nichts illegales macht, hat auch nichts zu befürchten, oder? Zweitens: Klar ist das mühsam alles zu Ordnen oder zu Bearbeiten, doch wenn ich dafür Zeit brauche nehme ich sie mir halt.


 
den meisten geht es nicht darum ihre illegalen daten zu sichern, es geht einfach ums prinzip. ich will ja auch nicht das jemand mein haus durchsucht, nicht weil ich da illegale sachen verstecke, sondern weil eine gewisse privatssphäre vorhanden sein sollte. 
Das Video mit dem Frosch im heißen Wasser trifft es eigentlich ganz gut. Da fällt mir auch noch das Video "Du bist Terrorist" ein


----------



## p4nd4fri3nd (1. November 2011)

windelfried schrieb:


> Was ist mit Crysis2 ? Es ist nicht mehr in meinem Steam Ordner - heißt das das das irgendwie jetzt auch über ORGIN läuft ?
> 
> Ich habe nie den Multiplayerpart ausprobiert - jetzt wollte ich das mal tun, aber jetzt blicke ich nicht mehr durch ...


 Zumindest Shift 2 wurde auf Origin umgestellt. Es gibt jetzt keine legale Möglichkeit mehr es ohne Origin zu zocken. Es sei denn man hat eine alte ungepatchte Version. Führt man aber eine Neuinstallation durch wird das Spiel erst zwangsgepatcht und dann aktiviert. Beim ersten Spielstart wird einem dann die Origin Eula vorgehalten, die man akzeptieren muss wenn man spielen möchte.

Und da ich Origin nicht akzeptiere wurde dieses Vollpreisspiel für mich entwertet.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es bei Crysis 2 ähnlich läuft.


----------



## windelfried (1. November 2011)

p4nd4fri3nd schrieb:


> Zumindest Shift 2 wurde auf Origin umgestellt. Es gibt jetzt keine legale Möglichkeit mehr es ohne Origin zu zocken. Es sei denn man hat eine alte ungepatchte Version. Führt man aber eine Neuinstallation durch wird das Spiel erst zwangsgepatcht und dann aktiviert. Beim ersten Spielstart wird einem dann die Origin Eula vorgehalten, die man akzeptieren muss wenn man spielen möchte.
> 
> Und da ich Origin nicht akzeptiere wurde dieses Vollpreisspiel für mich entwertet.
> 
> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es bei Crysis 2 ähnlich läuft.


 
Vielen Dank für deine Antwort ... da tun sich ja Abgründe auf ... EA nimmt die Kohle und dann sind die Spiele nicht mehr zu gebrauchen ... 

Es ist ein Skandal ... EA kann mich mal und wenn ich das zocken ganz aufgeben muß - es gibt auch andere geile Hobbies ...

ich habe noch SKYRIM vorbestellt (Soll nach Steam aktivierung auch offline laufen) ... ansonsten kommt mir vorerst kein Spiel mehr auf den Rechner ...


----------



## Foxhound60 (1. November 2011)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> den meisten geht es nicht darum ihre illegalen daten zu sichern, es geht einfach ums prinzip. ich will ja auch nicht das jemand mein haus durchsucht, nicht weil ich da illegale sachen verstecke, sondern weil eine gewisse privatssphäre vorhanden sein sollte.
> Das Video mit dem Frosch im heißen Wasser trifft es eigentlich ganz gut. Da fällt mir auch noch das Video "Du bist Terrorist" ein


 
Verstehe ich auch. Aber wer privatssphäre heute noch erwartet und sie haben will, muss sich ohne Strom und ohne Telefon im Wald einrichten. Aber aufgepasst, ürgend wann kommen Leute die den Wald niedermachen. Also es gibt kaum noch privatssphäre, ist leider so.


----------



## windelfried (1. November 2011)

Foxhound60 schrieb:


> Verstehe ich auch. Aber wer privatssphäre heute noch erwartet und sie haben will, muss sich ohne Strom und ohne Telefon im Wald einrichten. Aber aufgepasst, ürgend wann kommen Leute die den Wald niedermachen. Also es gibt kaum noch privatssphäre, ist leider so.


 Und du findest das also in Ornung ? Du hast wahrscheinlich schon resigniert ... Kämpfer sehen anders aus ... traurig ... ich dacht BF3 zocken nur Kämpfer ...


----------



## Datamind (1. November 2011)

Foxhound60 schrieb:


> Verstehe ich auch. Aber wer privatssphäre heute noch erwartet und sie haben will, muss sich ohne Strom und ohne Telefon im Wald einrichten. Aber aufgepasst, ürgend wann kommen Leute die den Wald niedermachen. Also es gibt kaum noch privatssphäre, ist leider so.


Man kann Privatsphäre haben, aber auch nur wenn man dafür kämpft. Vielleicht solltest du mal die STASI Zeit mitgemacht haben, spätestens nach der Erfahrung würdest du anders reden/denken. Oder muss man dich erst in Isolationshaft nehmen um einen "Grund" zu finden der dich zum Staatsfeind macht.


----------



## Maiernator (1. November 2011)

Wer kämpft kann verlieren. Wer nicht kämpft hat schon verloren
So oder so ähnlich sollte die Devise lauten.
Oder auch passen Benjamin Franklin:
"Wer die Freiheit aufgibt um Sicherheit zu gewinnen, der wird am Ende beides verlieren"
Soetwas wie Origin ist der erste Schritt sich selbst zu entmündigen. Was EA hier betreibt ist nicht nur dreist, sondern dermaßen kriminell, daß sich jeder der Bf3 kauft und es nicht zurückgibt sich über seine eigene Dummheit ernsthaft Gedanken machen sollte.


----------



## spike00 (1. November 2011)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> den meisten geht es nicht darum ihre illegalen daten zu sichern, es geht einfach ums prinzip. ich will ja auch nicht das jemand mein haus durchsucht, nicht weil ich da illegale sachen verstecke, sondern weil eine gewisse privatssphäre vorhanden sein sollte.


 
Bald auch vor Ihrer Tür! 
heute show 12.03.10: Sonneborn - google home view - YouTube


----------



## truthdisp (1. November 2011)

Raijplay schrieb:


> Ich hab' praktisch das Gleiche geschrieben, und jemandem einfach zu unterstellen, dass er keine Ahnung von etwas hat ist auch nicht gerade höflich. Es ist logisch das Origin die Daten nicht öffnet. Er liest einfach das Verzeichnis aus. Und das ist das, was man im Process Monitor sieht. Ich habe aber geschrieben, das er bei mir nur die Verzeichnisse der Systempartiton durchsucht. Demnach könnte man seine "persönlichen" Daten einfach auf eine andere Partition verschieben und sollte keine Angst mehr vor Origin haben. Ausserdem geht es nicht allen darum, seine "illegalen" Dateien zu verstecken, sodern persönliche Fotos, Dokumente die mit dem Arbeitsplatz in Verbindung stehen, etc. zu schützen.


 
Sollte absolut keine Kritik an deinem Post sein, du hast schon recht. Es gibt aber viele Leute die den Manager aufmachen, und sehen dass Origin auf diese Dateien zugreift, woraus sie falsche Schlüsse ziehen. Wollte nur mal für alle deutlich machen, dass *Origin sie nicht liest.*


----------



## STuK4 (1. November 2011)

seems legit


----------



## truthdisp (1. November 2011)

*Razor1911 haben einen workaround geschrieben, womit BF3 MP sich Ohne origin starten lässt. http://pastebin.com/ycF4YqcT *

Razor1911 sind zwar vertrauenswürdig, und schon seit 1985 da, aber ob EA das gefällt wenn ihrs benutzt, ist fraglich.


----------



## E-K0 (1. November 2011)

truthdisp schrieb:


> *Razor1911 haben einen workaround geschrieben, womit BF3 MP sich Ohne origin starten lässt. Battlefield_3_Multiplayer_Without_Origin_Internal-Razor1911 - Pastebin.com *
> 
> Razor1911 sind zwar vertrauenswürdig, und schon seit 1985 da, aber ob EA das gefällt wenn ihrs benutzt, ist fraglich.


 
Beizweifel ich das die das gut heißen werden.
Nur was mich frage: Wird nicht über Origin nach Updates für die Spiele gesucht?
Könnte man dann nicht das Problem bekommen das das game nicht up to date ist und man somit auf keinen Server mehr kommt?


----------



## spike00 (1. November 2011)

E-K0 schrieb:


> Beizweifel ich das die das gut heißen werden.
> Nur was mich frage: Wird nicht über Origin nach Updates für die Spiele gesucht?
> Könnte man dann nicht das Problem bekommen das das game nicht up to date ist und man somit auf keinen Server mehr kommt?


 
Die Updates musst dir dann seperat runterladen und installieren.


----------



## schattenlord98 (1. November 2011)

Solange Origin benötigt wird, um BF3 zu spielen kommt mir das Game einfach nicht auf meinen Rechner. Es gibt ne Menge anderer guter Shooter, da brauche ich BF nicht!


----------



## spike00 (1. November 2011)

Aber um BF3 spielen zu können muss man doch erst Origin installieren und sich dort anmelden und einen Account erstellen oder?

Ist Origin nur aktiv wenn man es startet oder scannt das Ding auch von alleine bzw. startet sich selbst?


----------



## western (1. November 2011)

schade, hatte mich schon ordentlich darauf gefreut...
ich bin einzelkämpfer ich brauch den online spy nicht.
da spiel ich lieber RAGE


----------



## PmP1996 (1. November 2011)

Ich weiß es noch als wäre es gestern gewesen xD "Ich freu mich so derbe auf battlefield 3 das geht gar nicht ich will das jetzt haben" darauf ich: "freu dich nicht zu früh du weißt doch wie das mit den hypes immer ist, guck dir doch mafia 2 an! ich sags dir da kommt wieder irgendwas was einem den ganzen spaß verdirbt!" und da haben wir den salat.... xD und zu den "überarbeiteten agb's kann ich nur sagen: da steht das gleiche wie vorher auch drin... nur das der satzbau und die formulierung jetzt anders ist... langsam wirds echt lächerlich ea! aber ich hab bf3 nicht und feier das jeden tag aufs neue seit release so derbe das is besser als jeder comedy-channel wirklich


----------



## ganjabambee (1. November 2011)

spike00 schrieb:


> Aber um BF3 spielen zu können muss man doch erst Origin installieren und sich dort anmelden und einen Account erstellen oder?
> 
> Ist Origin nur aktiv wenn man es startet oder scannt das Ding auch von alleine bzw. startet sich selbst?



Startet Automatisch wen man die BF3 exe startet aber wen man im spiel ist kan man Origin  wieder schließen und seit Heute Spioniert Origin    den PC nicht mehr aus (oder besser gesagt nicht den ganzen PC)


----------



## Wraith79 (1. November 2011)

Ganz ehrlich, ich habe mich tierisch auf BF3 gefreut. Endlich mal nen (nach aussen hin) würdiger Nachfolger für BF2 !!
Ich stand am 24.10 vor der Entscheidung: Heroes VI kaufen oder BF3 vorbestellen (da ich auch ein großer Heroes Fan bin).
An diesem Tag entschied ich mich für Heroes VI (was ich übrigends nicht bereute) und vernachlässigte BF3 also auf kommende Tage.
Jetzt kann ich nur sagen "Gut das es so ist" !!!
Solange Origin diese extreme Art der Datenüberprüfung vollführt (und nach dem Statement ist es so geblieben) kommt mir BF3 sicherlich nicht auf meinen Rechner.
Ausserdem kommt in ein paar Tagen Skyrim auf den Markt (welches ich dank PCGames erhalte) und so sind die Winterabende schon gesichert !!
Schade eigentlich....aber wer so ein "tolles Programm" verzapft darf sich nicht wundern wenn potenzielle Käufer dann doch nicht zugreifen !


----------



## Andy-Fifaplanet (1. November 2011)

Origin betrifft ja nicht nur BF3, sondern alle Spiel, die darüber laufen, wie zB auch FIFA 12

das Ganze ist einfach nur eine riesen Sauerei, da ist der Bundestrojaner ja noch harmlos dagegen


----------



## smilefacer (1. November 2011)

Hallo PC Games, 
Ihr wollt wissen, was ich von der neusten Erklärung von EA halte...

Erstmal muss man sagen, daß sie Stellung genommen haben, ist `gut´!

Ändern wird es für mich aber nichts mehr. Ich habe das eben für mich so verglichen, wenn ich Schluss mit einer Freundin gemacht habe - und diese dann 2-3 Tage später wieder ankam - ich mache das NIIIIEE wieder! Dann wusste ICH `falls nicht drauf rein` - sie kann DAS eh nicht halten!

Bei EA ists für mich genauso! Für mich konnten sie heute schreiben, was sie wollen!
Die sind UNTEN DURCH - aus, vorbei! Die brauchen mir gar nicht kommen!


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (1. November 2011)

Was soll Origin denn sonst sein, wenn's keine Spyware ist ?


----------



## s4unit (1. November 2011)

Zum  antworten haben die aber lange gebraucht. xD War ja klar, dass die  Antwort so lauten würden.Die haben  ja auch viel Geld für die Entwicklung ihrer ach so tollen Origin  inverstiert.


----------



## DrMabuseXX (1. November 2011)

Was heult ihr alle hier so rumm???

Wie oft denn noch, lasst den Ea Müll einfach links liegen!

Ea produziert doch sowieso nur Mittelklasse-Games, es gibt für jedes Ea Game eine bessere Alternative!

bettelfeld 3 -> ArmA II Operation Arrowhead
shift 2 -> rFactor (2), iRacing, GTR 2 usw.


----------



## mactec (2. November 2011)

also so richtig verstehe ich die aufregung nicht. STEAM ist doch exakt das selbe. hat da schon mal einer die privacy policy gelesen? die machen wirklich genau das selbe und da heult keiner rum. ... und das schon seit jahren.


----------



## Ackronymus (2. November 2011)

Wo liest du das denn bei der Steam Privacy Policy raus Mactec?


----------



## devflash (2. November 2011)

DrMabuseXX schrieb:


> Was heult ihr alle hier so rumm???
> 
> Wie oft denn noch, lasst den Ea Müll einfach links liegen!
> 
> ...



Arma2 ist sicher keine Alternative zu Battlefield3, das gleiche gilt auch für Shift 2, diese Spiele richten sich einfach viel mehr an Gelegenheitszocker, und das ist auch gut so!
Nicht jeder will eine Simulation spielen, es reicht vllt schon wenn man ein wenig rumballern bzw. gas geben kann.

Und genau solche Games produziert EA, und das auch ganz ordentlich.


----------



## DrMabuseXX (2. November 2011)

Ich bin auch Gelegenheitszocker, was spricht da gegen ArmA 2???

Das ist dummes Geschwätz, beides sind Computerspiele, nur das eine ist halt realistischer und insgesamt viel besser.

Einarbeiten (Steuerung, Spielprinzip) muss man sich in JEDES Game.

Ich hab auch das Gefühl dass die wenigstens bf3-Spieler Gelegenheitszocker sind, 90% sind solche Freaks die vorbestellen, dice anhimmeln und sich am Releasetag extra Urlaub genommen haben usw.

Ich kann den Spieß auch umdrehen und sagen bf3 ist für 90% der Spieler zu plumb und zu langweilig, die 10% Gelegenheitszocker die zu dumm sind sich 30 Minuten in ein ArmA II einzuarbeiten interessiert keinen, wegen solchen anspruchslosen Deppen wird immer mehr Müll produziert.


----------



## Morathi (2. November 2011)

Lächerliche Stellungnahme....es gibt mehr als genug Bilderu nd Videos, die beweisen, dass Origin auf Ordner zugreift, in denen sich files befinden, welche GARNICHTS mit EA-Produkten zu tun haben. Seien es private Bilder, Steuererklärungen, der Steamordner etc. Diese Meldung beruhigt mich in keinster Weise, eher bin ich noch wütender über die absolut ignorante und dreckige Firmenpolitik dieses Sch****vereins.

Gibt ja zum Glück noch viele andere gute Spiele, jenseits von dieser Gicht, aber auf BF3, und vor allem auf Mass Effect 3 verzichten zu müssen tut schon etwas weh. 

Electronic wer?


----------



## GorrestFump (2. November 2011)

Gut, dass mich das aus meiner trivialen Sicht auf die Dinge heraus nicht zu kümmern hat: Auf meinem Spiele-PC sind weder sensible Daten noch irgendwas Illegales - ich zocke schließlich für die ganze Welt ersichtlich online damit! Da haben weder Bilder von Muschi noch Steuersoftware was drauf zu suchen. Die großen Unternehmen und der Staat wissen sowieso schon viel länger und viel mehr davon, was ihr auf euren Rechnern treibt und wer ihr seid, als ihr denkt. Wirklich zum schmunzeln, dass es erst ein Origin mit zweifelhaften AGBs braucht bis die Welt/Deutschland darüber aufschreit und die Leute versuchen ihre Daten und Aktivitäten besser zu schützen - zu spät! EA ist hier nicht wirklich der böse Bube, sondern die Firma, die das Marketingtechnisch und mit Ansage geschickt nutzt: "Hello print, tv and internet! hello world! Wir haben Battlefield 3 und Origin!" Auf lange Sicht tut die aktuell negative Publicity mehr als gut.


----------



## tmn (2. November 2011)

Ein interessantes Dementi, wenn auch völlig am Thema vorbei.

Es ist interessant, dass die eigentliche Kritik an der Lizenzvereinbarung seitens EA beinahe gänzlich ungehört blieb.
Hierzu in aller Deutlichkeit: http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzpolitik/0,1518,794600,00.html

Die Einwilligungserklärung ließt sich leider immer noch so:

EA speichert persönliche Daten inklusive der IP und MAC-Adresse; nicht in diesem Zusammenhang, sondern darüber hinaus auch noch die entsprechenden Leitungsdaten des Rechners. Man benötige sie ua. zur Sicherstellung der optimalen Performance des Spiels- bisher dachte ich, die User könnten sowas über individuelle Einstellungen selbst regeln- so kann man sich irren.

Überhaupt ist auch völlig unklar, was man bei EA unter personenbezogenen Daten versteht.

Desweiteren könne man die Weiterverarbeitung der Daten unterbinden, indem man die Vereinbarung kündigt bzw. die Nutzung der Anwendung einstellt. Was dann mit den bisher erhobenen Daten geschieht, ist unklar- ob die wohl gelöscht werden? 

Sicherlich hat die Einstellung der Nutzung von Origin auch keinerlei Auswirkung auf die Nutzung des eigentlich gewollten Spiels.

Die verantwortliche Stelle für Origin ist übrigens nicht die EA-GmbH (Sitz in Deutschland) sondern die sich im deutschen Recht hervorragend auskennende EA Inc. mit Sitz in den USA. 

Überhaupt frage ich mich, wie man denn bitte zu der Annahme kommt, man könne per Lizenzvereinbarung deutsches Recht gegenüber den deutschen Verbrauchern für unanwendbar erklären? (s. Punkt F.9. der LV)

Das wird sicherlich noch sehr spannend.

Beste Grüße,
TMN


----------



## Lawry (2. November 2011)

Ich will hier niemanden an den Karren fahren, aber habt ihr die AGB eures Smartphones gelesen? Oder die aller Apps für euer Smartphone? Die AGB von WoW? Und und und ...

Was ich sagen will: alle tracken eure Daten. Auch hier auf PCG wird euer Klickverhalten über diverse Tracker erfasst. Auszug aus den AGB von PCG gefällig?

"3.7 	Der Nutzer willigt ein, dass die COMPUTEC MEDIA AG die personenbezogenen Daten, die für die Begründung, inhaltliche Ausgestaltung oder Änderung des Vertragsverhältnisses mit der COMPUTEC MEDIA AG erhoben wurden, für Zwecke der Beratung, der Werbung, der Markforschung oder zur bedarfsgerechten Gestaltung der Dienste verarbeitet und nutzt. Der Nutzer hat die Möglichkeit, dem jederzeit durch Benachrichtigung an cccadmin@computec.de zu widersprechen.
Die Nutzung der auf den Webseiten der COMPUTEC MEDIA AG offerierten Dienste, insbesondere der Community-Funktionen, ist nach Eingang und Bearbeitung des Widerspruchs nicht oder nur noch eingeschränkt möglich."


Btw: Wenn EA die Config meines Rechners erfasst um Probleme zu beheben, um Patches effizienter zu gestalten und kommende Spiele systemübergreifend noch besser zu entwickeln: gut!


----------



## DrProof (2. November 2011)

Gähn... ^^


----------



## Finnster (2. November 2011)

Was ich nochmal loswerden möchte. Warum hat PC Games kein Wort über die Probleme bei der Installation, den vielen Spielabbrüchen, die "startet-nicht"-Probleme, einfrierende Bildschirme, Soundprobleme, Grafikprobleme usw. verloren. Entschuldigung, wenn ich die Meldung überlesen habe, aber normalerweise besuche ich jeden Tag einmal die Seite, um mir meine News-Dosis zu holen und mir ist nicht aufgefallen, dass diese Art der Meldung unter den brandaktuellen Nachrichten zu finden war. Die Konkurrenz "Gamestar" hat zwar nen Bericht über einige dieser Probleme veröffentlicht, schmunzelt aber gleichzeitig : "Probleme beim Battlefield-Start gehören ja schon fast zum Produkt". Mir persönlich drängt sich der Gedanke auf, dass die beiden großen Magazine PC Games und Gamestar vielleicht nen Extra-Keks bekommen haben, wenn sie diese (gravierenden) Probleme unter den Tisch fallen lassen, oder versuchen diese schönzureden. Bezüglich der Geschäftspolitik seitens EA würde mich das nicht wundern. Keine Frage, Battlefield 3 ist ein sehr gutes Spiel und die Bewertungen hat es (wenn es funktioniert) auch verdient. Guckt man sich aber die Forumsbeiträge im Battlelog an, sind dort tausende Spieler über das halbfertige Produkt "Battlefield 3" ziemlich erbost. Aus diesem Grund ist es für mich nicht nachvollziehbar, dass kein Wort über die (oft auftretenden) Probleme verloren wird.


----------



## kassor (2. November 2011)

Ich habs mir gekauft


----------



## spike00 (2. November 2011)

DrMabuseXX schrieb:


> Ich bin auch Gelegenheitszocker, was spricht da gegen ArmA 2???
> 
> Das ist dummes Geschwätz, beides sind Computerspiele, nur das eine ist halt realistischer und insgesamt viel besser.
> 
> ...


 
Is ja gut wir haben verstanden dass du Arma 2 lieber spielst.
Das musst du uns das aber nicht in jeder BF3 News nochmals sagen. 

Hier geht es um BF3 und Origin.


----------



## Morathi (2. November 2011)

Nochmal ein paar Worte an die Herren "liest doch eh jeder euren PC, arum der Aufstand gerade bei EA?", bzw. "mir doch egal, ICH hab ja keine sensiblen Daten aufm PC".

1. Stimmt, heisse ich auch nicht gut. EA hat einfach ein super Timing getroffen mit Bundestrojaner etc. Die Nation ist eh schon etwas sensibilisiert momentan, die Chance muss man nutzen! Mit irgendeinem Verein muss man außerdem anfangen (Präzedenzfall und so). Ich hoffe, das wird nicht so eine Eintagsfliege wie z.B. Google Streetview.
2. Das hier ist eine prinzipielle Geschichte. Es geht nicht darum, dass ich illegalen Kram oder sonst was auf meiner Kiste hab, sondern darum, dass Firmen wie EA nix in meinen privaten Ordnern zu suchen hat (ich hab meine Urlaubsbilder gerne nur für mich, danke).
3. Genau diese Einstellung hat den ganzen Mist erstmal so weit kommen lassen. Ich weiss, mein Smartphone ist nicht besser, ich weiss, dass mein Browser mehr über mich weiss als meine Eltern, mir ist bewusst, dass Amazon bestens über mein Kaufverhalten bescheid weiss. Das ändert aber doch nichts daran, dass ich Origin völlig daneben find, genau wie den Rest. Nur ist Origin gerade im Fokus, immerhin ein Anfang (s.o. Präzedenzfall).


----------



## Blaze122 (2. November 2011)

Ich schaue mir das Trauerspiel hier nun seit einigen Tagen an. An alle Möchtegern Datenschützer: Ihr habt wirklich Origin gebraucht, um festzustellen, das jemand eure Daten ausliest?
Es wurde in der Kommentarhistorie glorreich von vielen überlesen, aber: EA Sind die letzten, die mit Origin auf den Gedanken gekommen sind, einen Kopierschutz "umfassender" zu machen.
Ich spiele nicht seit gestern am PC, wie viele hier. Doch erst jetzt schreien viele Plötzlich auf und wettern gegen EA. LEUTE: jeder der von euch STEAM auf dem PC hat, hat bereits ein BACKUP seiner Daten an Valve geschickt... Jeder der Facebook nutzt (dürften sehr viele hier sein) VERSCHENKT Seine Bilder an FB zur Vermarktung an Werbefirmen (sofern das betreffende Bild benutzt werden kann).

Ich verstehe Euch nicht. Da nutzt Ihr Jahrelang Steam, FB und bsp. Microsoft LIVE (Win.), und plötzlich seid ihr Datenschützer? verzeiht mir aber ich komme aus dem Grinsen beim Kommentar lesen nicht mehr raus.
Ich spiele BF3, (auch COD für die Fanboys hier) und ich benutze Steam und FB, obwohl ich weis was mit meinen Daten passiert. Denn ihr braucht euch keine Sorgen mehr machen, das Eure Daten benutzt werden, sie sind schon längst weg.

Also kommt mal wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen runter. Ihr könnt noch so viel gegen EA wettern, macht sie Bankrott und rettet Daten die eh schon weg sind...
Ich bin genauso dafür die Privatssphäre zu wahren wie jeder Mensch, doch wie einige schon geschrieben haben, darf man dann kein tolles IPhone oder ähnliches sein eigen nennen, denn was glaubt ihr was die mit euren GPS Daten machen? oder mit den Internetdaten beim surfen unterwegs?! glaubt ihr kein Mensch benutzt diese?

EA ist nur ein Nachzügler, der noch was von den Datenkrümeln der Spieler auflesen will, den Rest hat Sony, Valve, Microsoft usw...
Die ganze Sache ist in meinen Augen eine Farce, nicht weil ich die Daten nicht schützen will, sondern weil Wir 1. um Jahre zu spät sind
2. vielleicht BF3 boykottieren können, und dann was?
PS: Was glaubt ihr wird das jetzt so gehypte COD Elite machen? "Auf keinen Fall sowas wie Origin oder FB?  Leute...

AN Alle die sich: "beleidigt, auf den Schlips getreten fühlen, usw." Ich habe nix gegen Euch, ich möchte Euch nur daraufhinweisen, das Ihr auch mal neben den Weg schauen solltet, den Ihr rodet...

Ich respektiere jede fremde Meinung, nur bitte denkt mal über meine nach!
Viele grüße in die Runde, auf eine vielleicht "aufgeklärtere Daten"- Zukunft 

mfg Blaze


----------



## Penetrox (2. November 2011)

Nur mal so am Rande:

Soeben hat Chip auf seiner Seite einen Download für den Razor1911 Crack für die Battlefield.exe bereitgestellt, damit man Origin vermeidet.

http://www.chip.de/downloads/Battlefield-3-No-Origin-Crack_52478168.html

Langsam wird es echt seltsam....


----------



## Woidl (2. November 2011)

Naja dann kuckt doch mal was mit Steam los ist, denn gibts schon viel länger (seit Half Life 2) & der ist auch nicht anders.


----------



## s4unit (2. November 2011)

Blaze122 schrieb:


> Ich schaue mir das Trauerspiel hier nun seit einigen Tagen an. An alle Möchtegern Datenschützer: Ihr habt wirklich Origin gebraucht, um festzustellen, das jemand eure Daten ausliest?
> Es wurde in der Kommentarhistorie glorreich von vielen überlesen, aber: EA Sind die letzten, die mit Origin auf den Gedanken gekommen sind, einen Kopierschutz "umfassender" zu machen.
> Ich spiele nicht seit gestern am PC, wie viele hier. Doch erst jetzt schreien viele Plötzlich auf und wettern gegen EA. LEUTE: jeder der von euch STEAM auf dem PC hat, hat bereits ein BACKUP seiner Daten an Valve geschickt... Jeder der Facebook nutzt (dürften sehr viele hier sein) VERSCHENKT Seine Bilder an FB zur Vermarktung an Werbefirmen (sofern das betreffende Bild benutzt werden kann).
> 
> ...



Du behauptest also das jede Software die Daten von unsere Festplatte scannt und weiterverschickt? Und wieso werden so wenige Raubkopierer  erwischt?


----------



## s4unit (2. November 2011)

http://www.zeit.de/digital/games/2011-11/ea-origin-windows

Na endlich machen die mal was.


----------



## wikki11 (2. November 2011)

Bei manchen hier kommt mir das K*** und die Tränen zugleich!

Dieses Pseudo Wannabe Datenschützer auftretten hier ist lächerlich.
Wenn man alleine nur kurz Google nach einigen Nicks hier befragt, hat man sofort ihre halbe Lebensgeschichte inkl. Partyfotos oO


Ihr glaubt das Origin neue Maßstäbe im "ausspionieren" setzt? Weit gefehlt. 
Google & Co. <- weiß all eure Suchabfragen, na welchen Porno habt ihr wohl zuletzt geschaut ihr schmutzfinke?
Amazon, Ebay und Co. <- wissen was ihr so kauft, und wofür ihr euch interessiert....gute Daten zum teuren weiterverkauf an Hersteller, Händler usw...
Steam und Co. <- wie Origin, nur juckts da keine Sau...

Die AGB ist LEIDER heut zu Tage "normal". Und ich glaub kaum das EA interessiert welche Pornos oder illegale Musik ihr aufm Rechner habt.

Was mich einfach bei der ganzen Thematik richtig stört ist diese unglaublich dreiste zwei-seitige Moral.
Einerseits habt ihr euch die Eier geschauckelt als es drauf ankam GAR NICHT ERST SOLCHE AGB´S DURCH ZU SETZEN (!), Leute die was dagegen machen wollten, wurden belächelt!
Nun bringt es mal der Spiegel und Co, und schon wirds ne Epische Katastrophe...
Anderseits benutzen hier bestimmt 99% Programme/Dienste die viele vertrauliche Daten erschnüffeln, und keine Sau hebt´s an....

Wenn Ihr Datenschutz wollt, dann RICHTIG! Und nicht nur bei Sachen die euch Medien (welche auch nur auf Profit aus sind, oder glaubt ihr noch das die Pharmaindustrie da ist um euch zu helfen? Wenn ja -> dringend Weiterbilden und den Kapitalismus verstehen!) oder sonst wer verkauft...

Der Bundestrojaner z.B. eine Totale Randnotiz! Die sagen ja nicht mal das welche im Umlauf sind, verschleudern Millionen an Steuergeldern usw.! Da gibts keine AGB oder sonstiges die man FREIWILLIG akzeptieren kann, wo bitte ist da euer Aktionismus?!?!?!

Solang euch eine SPIELEPLATTFORM mehr ans Herz und Leder geht als eine vom STAAT (oder Ähnliche) ausgeführte Spionage, versteh ich auch warum meine Ur-Eltern immer wieder betonen "Die Welt geht einfach den Bach runter"!


----------



## FranzMeier (2. November 2011)

@wikki11 
Die Argumenation man darf jetzt nix mehr machen, weil man ja schon viel früher was hätte machen müssen ist Quatsch. 

Im übrigen denke ich schon daß sich Origin im Zweifelsfall für deine Pornos interessien würde. Wenn die wissen das du Pornogucker bist, können sie dir nämlich entsprechende Ingame Werbung einblenden. Auch wenn sie deinen Musikgeschmack kennen. Hast du Britney Spears auf der Platte, dann würden die dir eben Werbgung fürs nächste Album in FIFA 12 auf die Seitenbanner draufspielen. Das ist ja wohl auch der Hintergrund der EULA gewesen - rausfinden welche Software ein Nutzer hat um entsprechende gezielte Werbung einzublenden.


----------



## Blaze122 (3. November 2011)

@ Wiki11 und FranzMeier:


Danke das mich jemand versteht und nicht nur das sinnfreie "Origin ist böse ich muss die Welt retten indem ich BF3 boykottier" propangiert!

Und wer BF3 gespielt hat, (und wem es auch gefällt) sollte sich tunlichst überlegen, ob er bei Amazon nr. 4001 mit 1 Stern ist, oder lieber ein Fan, der sich direkt bei Dice beschwert. Denn all die Aktionen strafen zwar EA, aber vorallem auch DICE ab. Und ich finde, das haben sie nicht verdient. Ich spiele BF3 seit dem Erscheinungstag, und da steckt viel Liebe fürs Detail und vorallem Fleiß drin... ja DIce bringt auch DLC´s, aber welcher COD DLC hat 6 Waffen, 5 Karten, 8 neue Ausrüstungssachen etcpp...? Da sind nur 4 Karten für das gleiche Geld drin (ist zwar offtopic, musste aber mal raus  )

Also denkt nach bevor Ihr hier BF3 in die Gosse kickt, wehrt euch lieber gegen all die anderen, massiveren Spionageaktionen von FB, Steam Google und co...!


mfg Blaze


----------



## Draikore (3. November 2011)

Das mit Facebook usw. kann man hier so oft schreiben wie man will es interessiert einfach keinen, aber wenn es dann heißt hier Origin spioniert! da sind se dann auf einmal alle hellhörig und gehen drauf los.

Aber das mit FB liegt wohl dadran das der Großteil der Leute nicht mehr ohne Leben kann und ihren kompletten Tagesablauf umkrempeln müssten, wenn es FB nicht mehr geben würde.

Schön das es noch Leute gibt die nicht so eine scheiße ins Internet setzen wie Origin ist scheiße BF3 suxxs cuz Origin scannt!!!11!

Ich zock jetzt Bf 3 udn werde es auch weiter tun.


----------



## Pangorin (3. November 2011)

Was mich am meisten hier stoert ist die doppel Moral von sehr vielen hier!
Einerseits beschuldigt ihr hier EA illegale Software zu verbreiten, euch auszuspieonieren, euch mit AGB's und EULA's zu betruegen, anderer Seits sind eure Aussagen zum Teil rechtlich bedenklich! All diese angeblichen Beweise, von denen keiner auch nur ansatzweise vor einem Gericht standhalten wuerde, werden genutzt um eine wahre Hexenjagd zu veranstalten. Leute, jeder ist unschuldig bis die Schuld bewiesen wurde!!! Zur Zeit steht lediglich Aussage gegen Aussage und das bedeutet im zweifel FUER den Angeklagten!
Und mal was anderes, drehen wir mal die wirren Verschwoerungstheorien um, habt ihr schonmal darueber nachgedacht warum der Vorwurf gerade jetzt kommt? BF3, DER grosse Konkurent von einem anderen Spiel das in kuerze auf den Markt kommt, wird schwer diskreditiert! Hmm, mal darueber nachgedacht das vielleicht IHR einer wunderschoenen Manipulation aufgesessen seid? Ist natuerlich genauso unwahrscheinlich wie das ganze gelabber hier im Forum, allerdings gilt in diesem Forum ja der Leitsatz: "Eine starke Behauptung ist besser als ein schwacher Beweis!" In diesem Sinne, fuer mich ist dieses Thema beendet!


----------



## Phone83 (3. November 2011)

für mich schon vor origin klar wenn ea oder wer auch immer meine platte nach einer "signatur" eines ea spiels scannt is das ihr gutes recht zu sehen ob es ein original ist oder nicht.
ich schicke ea von mir aus meine 2 gb party bilder ma schauen ob sie was mit anfangen können würde dafür sogar jedes ea games nennen damoit sie es auch wirklih finden ;D


----------



## Spieler73 (3. November 2011)

warum hacken alle auf BF3 und in Verbindung mit Origin rum???????????

was ist mit FIFA 12 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! welches auch mit Origin daherkommt?

gehts noch?


----------



## Phone83 (3. November 2011)

weil ihrgend wer mal ihrgen etwas gehört hat ..und nach dem stille post printip verbreitet sich das ganze bis nur noch ein bruchteil stimmt.
in den agb´s die es gab stand drin da sie sich das recht nehmen es zu tun soweit so gut und auch nicht richtig aber gemacht haben sie es nicht.


----------



## Spieler73 (3. November 2011)

oder ist das so eine versteckte werbekampagne alaa "kauft lieber Modern Warfare 3" da ist kein origin dabei............


----------



## P1P0 (3. November 2011)

Spieler73 schrieb:


> oder ist das so eine versteckte werbekampagne alaa "kauft lieber Modern Warfare 3" da ist kein origin dabei............


 
Ich glaube du hast das immer noch nicht verstanden. Ihr solltet die Spiele (Battlefield3 und Modern Warefare3) da komplett rauslassen. Es geht doch um die Software (Origin). So gut wie jedes Programm kann auf deinen PC zugreifen. Das ist bei Steam und Facebook genauso wie bei Origin.

Ich find das echt lächerlich, wie ihr über Battlefield herzieht. Das spiel macht mega Spass und nur wegen Origin so eine Szene abziehen - einfach lächerlich. Ich möchte Battlefield auch nicht bevorzugen. Ich werde genauso Modern Warefare zocken.

Heutzutage leben wir sowieso in einem Überwachungsstaat. Wenn es irgendwann soweit ist, dass für Autos eine Mout eingeführt wird, dann kann jeder sehen wo du hinfährst. Egal wohin. Oder einfaches beispiel Handys oder Telefon. Die Anbieter können immer sehen wen man anruft. Egal ob es nur der Pizzaservice ist oder bei deinen Freunden in England. Auch Apple ist nicht besser dran. Apple kann durch seine Iphones immer nachvollziehen, wo du gerade bist, welche Apps du runterlädst usw.

Also ist es sehr gut bekannt, dass verschiedene Softwares uns durchsuchen. Der Hintergrund ist meist, dem Nutzer das Leben einfacher zu machen und die Produkte auf den Nutzer abzustimmen. 

Also hört auf Battlefield so in den Dreck zu ziehen. Es ist ein echt klasse Spiel und ihr solltet es euch auch holen. 
Und zu Modern Warefare ich würde mich totlachen, wenn ihr (alle die für MW sind) auf einmal anfangt über steam zu lästern.
Spielt doch einfach die Spiele und gut ist...
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
Battlefield3 & Modern Warefare3  beste Spiele ever...


----------



## Lawry (3. November 2011)

*-*



Spieler73 schrieb:


> warum hacken alle auf BF3 und in Verbindung mit Origin rum???????????
> 
> was ist mit FIFA 12 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! welches auch mit Origin daherkommt?
> 
> gehts noch?


 
Du willst der Masse doch nicht ihr Bauernopfer nehmen wollen?


----------



## Flamewalker (3. November 2011)

*Aufwachen!!!*



wikki11 schrieb:


> Bei manchen hier kommt mir das K*** und die Tränen zugleich!
> 
> Dieses Pseudo Wannabe Datenschützer auftretten hier ist lächerlich.
> Wenn man alleine nur kurz Google nach einigen Nicks hier befragt, hat man sofort ihre halbe Lebensgeschichte inkl. Partyfotos oO
> ...



/sign 

Ich kann wirklich nicht verstehen, wieso so viele jetzt plötzlich ein solches Aufheben um Origin machen. Wie oben genannt, hinterlassen wir unsere Daten bei so vielen verschiedenen Firmen und Unternehmen, die damit Geld, durch, beispielsweise auf den Verbraucher, zugeschnittene Werbung (und und und..) machen. Jeder, der auch nur im Internet surft, macht diverse Daten damit zugänglich für andere, die daraus evtl. Profi schlagen.
Nein, ich behaupte nicht, man solle gänzlich auf die Internetnutzung verzichten. Ich will nur genauso, wie es mein Vorredner schon tat, auf diesen riesigen Irrtum hinweisen. Viele verurteilen EA, die das tun was so viele bereits tun; viele entwickeln einen regelrechten Hass und schaden somit EA (und DICE (!), die damit nichts am Hut haben); so viele haben aber auch keine Ahnung und werden nur durch die Medien angestachelt und wiegen sich in dem Glauben wirklich etwas für die Menschheit tun zu können, indem sie gegen dieses lächerlich kleine Origin vorgehen wollen und Alles und Jeden, der anderer Meinung ist, niedermachen.
Ich übertreibe wohl ein wenig, aber in der heutigen Gesellschaft sollte das, was hier geschieht, doch nicht weiter verwunderlich sein. Oder etwa doch? Eigentlich nicht und wer das nicht so sieht, der sollte sich mal gründlichst informieren.

Aber vllt ist es auch gut, dass dadurch, dass um Origin ein solches Aufhebens gemacht wird, damit einige Leute anfangen darüber nachzudenken, was es bedeutet, wenn jemand frei über so viele unserer Daten verfügen kann und dies tut und ob wir das wollen oder auch nicht. Aber dann muss mehr getan werden, als nur gegen Origin vorzugehen. Dann müsstet ihr alle, die ihr Origin so sehr hasst, zu den größten Datenschützern aller Zeiten mutieren und wirklich etwas bewegen.

Ich glaube, dass nur ein kleiner Bruchteil von euch wirklich weiß, was das Internet für unsere Gesellschaft bedeutet, wie abhängig diese davon geworden ist und wie viel, viel, viel zu spät ihr jetzt damit anfangt über Datenschutz und Spionage nachzudenken und euch darüber aufzuregen. Die meisten denken, sie wüssten was vor sich geht, dabei ist es nur ein wenig Halbwissen; ein paar Fakten und Daten und daraus wird sich der Rest zusammengereimt und aus einer Mücke ein Elefant gemacht.
Die Medien bedanken sich, verdienen sie an euch schöne Summen. 

Ich könnte einen Roman über die menschliche Dummheit schreiben *kopfschüttel*  

MfG Flame 



PS: Nur um es klarzustellen: ich behaupte in keinster Weise, ich würde mich besser verhalten und besser mit meinen Daten umgehen als es andere tun, und wie auch ich es evtl tun sollte. Nur bin ich mir stets bewusst was ich tue und wieso und welche Konsequenzen ein Verzichten auf mein Leben hätte. Auf Battlefield 3 kann ich verzichten, da es nur ein Spiel ist und ich vieles daran zu bemängeln habe (ja, ich habe die Beta ausführlich gespielt), aber auf Google will ich nicht verzichten, da es das Leben doch sehr vereinfacht und ich nicht bereit bin, für eine andere, vermeintlich "sichere", Suchmaschine monatlich Geld zu zahlen. Auch Facebook ist mir eine sehr große Hilfe in Bezug auf Kommunikation mit Freunden, Verwandten und Bekannten. usw...


----------



## Spieler73 (3. November 2011)

das einzige was origin bei mir gesucht hat waren andere spieletitel wie sims oder Bad Company 2 die origin auch "gefunden" hat und diese dann in das startmenü von Origin selbst tätig mit eingefügt hat, so das ich diese spiele jetzt auch aus dem origin heraus starten kann  schrecklich, schrecklich hilfe meine festplatte wurde nach anderen spielen gescannt


----------



## Xorydol (3. November 2011)

Warum regt ihr euch so auf? Jede EULA der vergangenen Jahre hat in etwa denselben Wortlaut. Ihr zieht euch vor 1000 Menschen aus und erschießt dann den 1001 weil er schief schaut???


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. November 2011)

Xorydol schrieb:


> Warum regt ihr euch so auf? Jede EULA der vergangenen Jahre hat in etwa denselben Wortlaut. Ihr zieht euch vor 1000 Menschen aus und erschießt dann den 1001 weil er schief schaut???


 
Du wärst sicher ein toller Polizeibeamter: "Warum sollten wir den Verbrecher denn jagen? Es gab doch in der Vergangenheit schon unzählige die andere erschossen haben. Also meckert nicht herum und nehmt es hin. Es wird ja immer Tote geben."

Irgendwann ist das Fass auch mal voll oder läuft komplett über und das ist hier in dem Fall geschehen. So kann und darf es mit diesem Plattform-, Kontroll- und Überwachungswahn einfach nicht weitergehen. Da sollte man den Firmen endlich das Stoppschild zeigen.


----------



## Gobbos (3. November 2011)

lol 8 spieler limit damit man nen match startet. solange nicht genug spieler drauf sind kann man sich nichtmal bewegen. ultrafail. auf dem eigenen gemieteten server hahahaha... origin ist spyware und der megafail man brauch origin um dann am ende ueber den firefox oder ie9 oder sonswas ueberhaupt das game zu starten.

burn in hell ea und das game liegt mit ner fotoserie gleich im kamin


----------



## Draikore (3. November 2011)

Gobbos lösch bitte deinen Account und sei still.

Nicht nur rumheulen was dagegen machen, ansonsten klappe halten.
Geht ja nicht an das ihr wie Kleinkinder am rum heulen seid und groß blablabla macht und dann der Großteil nichts dagegen macht.


----------



## Blaze122 (4. November 2011)

@S4Unit:

Nein, ich behaupte nicht das jede Software das tut. Ich sagte nur das alle diejenigen, die jetzt meinen Origin und EA sind die größten Verbrecher, weil sie ohne Durchsuchungsbeschluß auf den Rechnern stöbern, voll ins Klo gegriffen haben. Denn all diese Leute, die ach so toll beweisen können was Origin alles tut, kriegen es nicht auf die Reihe mit ihren tollen Programmen mal die andere Dienste zu prüfen, die die schon Jahrelang auf Ihren Rechnern sind und haargenau das gleiche tun, mit dem Unterschied das da keiner die AGB gelesen hat und sich niemand die Mühe gemacht hat das ganze zu prüfen... BSP:

Steam, macht exakt das gleiche wie Origin, hat ebenfalls Adminrechte und scannt nebenher fröhlich die Ordner durch, bsp gefällig? schau mal bei google nach "L4D2 non Steam läuft nicht" -> plausible Antwort: haste Steam noch an? RICHTIG, Steam checkt den PC nach Steam spielen, und sperrt diese ggfs, sofern Steam an ist, OBWOHL die Datei nicht im Steamordner ist.

Nein ich habe das nicht drauf, aber das ist ein einfaches Beispiel. KEINEN Interessiert das , denn ORIGIN sind die Bösen...

Böses EA, ach so böse seit ihr...  Ihr müsst endlich mal einsehen, das 90% von denen die hier am lautesten schreien ihre ganzen Daten an Facebook, Google und Steam geben, aber bei Origin wie der Hahn im Stall rumkrähen.  Irgendwie Realitätsfremd, findest du nicht?

Ich habe weder was gegen dich, noch die 4331 anderen die vllt so ähnlich denken.
Aber die, die meinen jetzt die Welt retten zu können, indem sie BF3 niederringen und EA boykottieren "ich spiele niewieder ein EA Spiel..." haben eigentlich nichts erreicht... Doch das verstehen die Leute nicht...
Ich habe es außerdem schonmal geschrieben, jeder von Uns mit nem Iphone, oder generell Smartphone, schickt pausenlos Daten an die verschiedensten Dienste, jede App sammelt daten... doch da schreit keiner.

Das ist mein Ziel, das die Leute endlich aufwachen und wenn man sich wehrt, dann aber richtig, mit allen Konsequenzen und einschränkungen, die dann 1000000%ig kommen werden. Doch dann gehts wieder los, "ach nö, so wollt ich das ja dann auch nicht, neee ich wollt doch Facebook benutzten... USW "

ich hoffe ich konnte meinen Standpunkt näher darlegen 

grüße an Alle 

Blaze


----------



## Diezel (4. November 2011)

steam sperrt keine gecrackten steamspiele, es sei denn sie befinden sich in dem steamapps... usw. ordner aber wer installiert schon ein geklautes game ins originale steam verzeichnis.
steam agb's / eula unterscheiden sich gewaltig vom origin, und steam kann man offline schalten.
nein, ich bin kein freund von steam xD

aber in einem punkt gebe ich dem Blaze122 recht, fast alle sind bei diesen hirnverbrannten sozialnetzwerken und ähnlichem mist dabei aber heulen rum wenn origin ihr installationsverzeichnis "scannt".

bf3 hab ich abbestellt weil ich gelesen habe welche rechte sich ea mit origin eula  rausnimmt, und es ist mir auch egal das diese in moment nicht ausgenutzt werden,
genau wie die nachträglichen änderungen der agb's/eula das game bleibt im regal stehen.


----------



## Lawry (4. November 2011)

Wann wartet denn PC Games mit einer eigenen Analyse von Origin auf? Dass SPIEGEL Online sich kein eigenes Bild von der Sache macht, kann ich irgendwo nachvollziehen, aber ihr als DAS Gamer-Magazin ... irgendwie schwach.


----------



## DerBloP (4. November 2011)

Diezel schrieb:


> steam sperrt keine gecrackten steamspiele, es sei denn sie befinden sich in dem steamapps... usw. ordner aber wer installiert schon ein geklautes game ins originale steam verzeichnis.
> steam agb's / eula unterscheiden sich gewaltig vom origin, und steam kann man offline schalten.
> nein, ich bin kein freund von steam xD
> 
> ...



So ist richtig....alles meine Meinung, nur das ich so dumm war das Gayme bei MM abzuholen, aber auch nur wegen dem DLC...egal, ich lasse es erstmal so liegen. Und wenn es nicht besser wird werde ich es echt in den Müll werfen ohne es jemals installiert zu haben, und es sei mir eine lehre...danach werde ich wohl vorsätzlich EA Produkte irgendwie "kaufen" müssen...nichts desto trotz, ich bin auch kein fan von FB,Paypal usw... Like :/

PS: Ich sehe worauf das ganze hinaus läuft, ältere semester wissen das  es auch ohne solche tools geht und beschweren sich, andere, Jüngere  kennen es wohl nicht anders und finden den ganzen trouble schlichtweg  lächerlich...aber es muß hier gesagt werden, daß wir für die nächste Generation ein Zeichen setzen wollen...und wenn zB EA labert das sie es einem leichter machen wollen updates zu beziehen , kann mann nur lachen, ich und viele andere hatten nie das problem irgendwo nen patch herzuzehen,,,,es sei denn BF2 ....wo man einen patch instaliert hat und dieser wiederum alles kaputt gemacht hat...egal...ich sehe es als vorsatz um in zukunft so fesselnde sachen zu veröfenlichen wie sie es jetzt tuhen...die anfänge bw die leutz die ea gemacht haben sitzen bestimmt in einer lounge und denken sich auch...tztztzt was für ein rotz verein ist das geworden...O_o

PPS: wie siehts damit aus...Wir haben für sie ein Spiel zugeschnitten...wollen sie dieses Spiel spielen?

ja nein janein...sie beobachten dich dann!


----------



## Corbanx (4. November 2011)

Lawry schrieb:


> Wann wartet denn PC Games mit einer eigenen Analyse von Origin auf? Dass SPIEGEL Online sich kein eigenes Bild von der Sache macht, kann ich irgendwo nachvollziehen, aber ihr als DAS Gamer-Magazin ... irgendwie schwach.


 
signed


----------



## Vampir83 (5. November 2011)

zu genial.....   also Steam scannt bei mir keine Dateien im Hintergrund ab.....   Facebook kann man mit Hirn auch nützen.... DH man überlegt sich gut welche Daten man angibt und wie man darüber kommuniziert. Es gibt immer Möglichkeiten die Kommunikation mit Einstellungen  usw.... zu Regeln..    Cloud Einstellungen sind nur ein Beispiel....    Liebe Leute ich kaufte mir Battlefield auch nicht wegen dem Lizenzvertrag bisher dennoch spielte und testete ich die Beta und wenn ich dann alles durchforstete  was so nebenbei lief wenn BF3 aktiv war kann ich fast EA glauben das sie nur für sie relevante Daten abscannt.  Leute vergisst bitte ned das es in Deutschland ein Gesetz gibt und wenn ihr das kennt könnt ihr für euch selbst entscheiden welche Risiken man eingeht  welche Daten man hergibt  und inwieweit man sich bedroht fühlt. Ich habe halt das Gefühl das die meisten die sich laut Beschweren und Heulen einfach nur nicht wissen wie man sich wehren kann!!  Die ganze Flamerei gegen die Datensammlung könnt ihr mit Bildung verringern, verhindern!  

Art. 1 (1)  Die würde des Menschen ist unantastbar. Sie zu achten.........


weiß   ^^  es ned immer alles einfach      für den nächsten Urlaub wird BF3 gekauft legal  im Multiplayer gezockt und  werde auch nicht viele Daten außer die ich weiß hergeben. 
Mit denen bin ich einverstanden und werd auch mit Einstellungen auf legalem Wege verringern.


----------



## Ahpuhh (5. November 2011)

Nicht vergessen Ihr lebt Ihn einen Demokratischen Land. Seid froh darüber. Stellt Euch vor Deutschland in übernimmt ein Diktator das sagen und hat so was wie der Staatstrojaner zu verfügung (China,Korea). Nur ein falsches Wort/Bild und du verschwindest und niemand weiss wo du bist. Das Du aber nie wieder nach Hause kommst wissen das alle. 
Auf kurz oder land die Demokratie fehl zugunsten von Kapitalismus und die Gossen Konzerne werden an die macht kommen. Zu weit gegriffen? Facebook,Google,Medien,Medizinische Konzerne haben jetzt schon mehr Kontrolle über uns als Wir ahnen.
Warum so ein Aufschrei jetzt mit Origin? Spielen ist ein hobby/Leidenschaft und keine Bank oder eine Staatliche Institution. Warum dann die überwachung auf neuesten lvl? Aha anti cheat toll...Punkbuster muss man trotzdem installieren.. Optimierung der Software und der Dienstleistung.. Mit meinen privaten Dateien??..Wir suchen nach gecrackten spielen. Aha komisch, warum wohl brauch auch die Polizei einen durchsuchungsbefehl aber sie nicht?? Haben die einen GoodMod an? 
Und zum Schluss. Die verkaufen mich quasi an dritte. Warum beteiligen die mich an den Gewinn nicht? Schließlich bin ja ich die Ressource...


----------



## kaishakunin (5. November 2011)

Solange EA diese Origin-Rotz nutzt oder riicht wenigstens derbst entschärft, kaufe ich kein BF3. 
Nö!
Bis jetzt habe ich alle Games der Reihe gierig am Releasetag gekauft, aber so, mit Origin = NÖ!

Da ist meine persönliche Schmerzgrenze dann doch eindeutig überschritten worden, mag das Game noch so genial sein,
es kommt mir nicht auf die Festplatte.

Hab mir letztens "Native Instruments Komplete Ultimate" gekauft, eine geniale Sammlung von Samplebibliotheken
und virtuellen Instrumenten für Musikprogramme wie Cubase. Hat mal eben über den Daumen gepeilt das zwanzigfache(!) von
BF3 gekostet.
Kopierschutz?
Seriennummer und Aktivierungstool, mehr nicht. Wird wg des Simpelkopierschutzes auch immer recht schnell gecrackt, das Zeugs.
Mittlerweile ist die schiere Größe von 250gb Material zwar der wohl eigentliche Kopierschutz, aber es gibt leute die saugen auch SO etwas.
Das geht schon seit Jahr und Tag so und trotzdem bei einer gesaugten Version RICHTIG Kohle flöten geht und der Markt auch wesentlich überschaubarer im Gegensatz zu  Massensoftware wie Games ist, terrorisieren Native Instruments ihre Kunden nicht mit so eine Dreck wie es EA mit Origin für ein Spiel im Wert von lumpigen 50€ veranstaltet.
Ein Armutszeugnis seitens dieser Firma namens E(lectronic) A(ssho...)!


----------



## Corbanx (6. November 2011)

"..die notwendig sind, um Nutzern das Kaufen, Herunterladen, Zugreifen und Spielen von Games und Spiele-Inhalten zu ermöglichen." = bullshit

"Die Informationen werden zudem benötigt, um Online-Verbindungen mit anderen Spielern herzustellen" = bullshit

"EA nimmt den Datenschutz seiner Nutzer sehr ernst. Wir haben alle Vorkehrungen getroffen, um die persönlichen und anonym erhobenen Nutzerdaten zu schützen." = Sony etc. ebenfalls

gequirlte sch....


----------



## Xorydol (6. November 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Du wärst sicher ein toller Polizeibeamter: "Warum sollten wir den Verbrecher denn jagen? Es gab doch in der Vergangenheit schon unzählige die andere erschossen haben. Also meckert nicht herum und nehmt es hin. Es wird ja immer Tote geben."
> 
> Irgendwann ist das Fass auch mal voll oder läuft komplett über und das ist hier in dem Fall geschehen. So kann und darf es mit diesem Plattform-, Kontroll- und Überwachungswahn einfach nicht weitergehen. Da sollte man den Firmen endlich das Stoppschild zeigen.


 
Nein, ich bin eher der Meinung, dass ich nicht jahrelang keine Mörder verurteilen darf, und dann rausgehen aus meinem Zimmer und den ersten Mörder den ich sehe erschießen....


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. November 2011)

Xorydol schrieb:


> Nein, ich bin eher der Meinung, dass ich nicht jahrelang keine Mörder verurteilen darf, und dann rausgehen aus meinem Zimmer und den ersten Mörder den ich sehe erschießen....


 
Man muss eben einen Schritt nach dem anderen machen, irgendwo mal anfangen. Erst einmal um Origin kümmern und dann kann man die anderen auch noch "angreifen". Dieser ganze DRM-Mist gehört einfach komplett weg und damit mein ich auch Steam, Ubisoft und weiß der Geier. Erst wenn wir wieder komplett DRM-frei spielen können, dann kann man wirklich zufrieden sein.


----------



## Peter23 (6. November 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Man muss eben einen Schritt nach dem anderen machen, irgendwo mal anfangen. Erst einmal um Origin kümmern und dann kann man die anderen auch noch "angreifen". Dieser ganze DRM-Mist gehört einfach komplett weg und damit mein ich auch Steam, Ubisoft und weiß der Geier. *Erst wenn wir wieder komplett DRM-frei spielen können*, dann kann man wirklich zufrieden sein.


 
Dann musst du dir ein neues Hobby suchen, das wird *ni*e wieder passieren,


----------



## Andy-Fifaplanet (6. November 2011)

Peter23 schrieb:


> Dann musst du dir ein neues Hobby suchen, das wird *ni*e wieder passieren,



davon ist allerdings auszugehen
und selbst Origin wird nicht verschwinden, im Gegenteil, es ist sogar stark anzunehmen, das EA das verwirklichen wird, was sie schon vor längerem angekündigt haben, das es nämlich gar keine DVD's mehr als Game gibt, sondern man nur noch über solche Portale, wie Origin, Spiele erwerben kann, was sogar so weit gehen könnte, das man nur noch ein Grundspiel erwirbt und die guten Zusatzpakete separat erwerben muss
eine Zukunft, die uns sicherlich nicht gefallen wird, EA aber schon


----------



## p4nd4fri3nd (8. November 2011)

1. Definition Spyware: Als Spyware [...] wird üblicherweise Software bezeichnet, die Daten eines PC-User ohne dessen Wissen oder Zustimmung an den Hersteller der Software (Call Home) oder an Dritte sendet.

Somit handelt es sich letztendlich "nur" um ein Programm was quasi das selbe wie eine Spyware macht aber wo der Nutzer der über 30 Seiten langen Datenschutzerklärung zugestimmt hat.

Somit handelt es sich bei Origin um ein Spywareähnliches Programm.

2. Definiere "in begrenztem Umfang". Hiermit kann alles von einer Datei bis zu 99% der Computerinhalte gemeint sein.

Dass die Daten für keine der genannten Aktivitäten notwendig sind brauche ich wohl eher nicht zu erläutern.

3. Daten die nichts mit Origin oder dem "System des Spielers" zu tun haben werden nicht gesammelt.
Jedoch sollte beachtet werden, dass hier an keiner Stelle von Hardware oder Betriebssystem die Rede ist.
Letztendlich heisst das, dass keine Daten die sich auf anderen "Systemen" also anderen Computern befinden gesammelt werden.

Somit besteht hierdurch durchaus die Möglichkeit einer Kompletten Systemdurchsuchung.

4. "Wir haben alle Vorkehrungen getroffen, um die [...] Nutzerdaten zu schützen."
Es ist nicht möglich, dass dieser Satz der Wahrheit entspricht, da "alle Vorkehrungen" niemals erreicht werden können.
Es sei denn man speichert und erfasst keine Daten.


Ich muss zu allen Punkten aber sagen, dass ich EA NICHT den Missbrauch oder die übermäßige Sammlung von Daten oder Fahrlässigkeit im Umgang mit persönlichen Daten vorwerfen.
Ich wollte ausschliesslich erläutern, was mit einer solchen EULA alles möglich ist.

Aber ich persönlich habe kein Vertrauen in EA und werde deshalb in der derzeitigen Form mir Origin nicht installieren.
Ausserdem bin ich generell misstrauisch und denke, dass es die Möglichkeit einer Ignoranz der EULA seitens EA gibt (ich sage nicht, dass dies der Fall ist).


----------



## Andy-Fifaplanet (8. November 2011)

So, jetzt mal von mir etwas interessantes zu dem Thema.

Das, was jetzt kommt ist aus dem offiziellen EA Forum von FIFA 12.

Folgender Link wurde von einem dortigen EA-Moderator gepostet: (die Seite kannte ich auch noch nicht)

Ich habe eine Frage zu Origin!

interessant hierbei ist folgender Abschnitt daraus:



> F: Wie lautet die Datenschutzrichtlinie von Origin?
> A: Wir nehmen den Datenschutz bei den Informationen unserer Nutzer sehr ernst. Die Datenschutzrichtlinie von EA findest du auf http://tos.ea.com/legalapp/WEBPRIVACY/DE/de/PC/. Lies dir auch die Origin Endbenutzer-Lizenzvereinbarung durch, die du hier findest: Electronic Arts Online Disclosures for PC Games


der erste Link verweist auf die Datenschutzbestimmungen von EA und auch wenn diese vom Januar 2011 sind, scheinen sie ja immer noch gültig zu sein!

Der zweite Link ist für alle interessant, die noch ältere EA Spiele auf ihrem PC spielen oder dies vorhaben (die Seite kannte ich auch noch nicht!)

Nun stellt sich die Frage, was genau hat EA nun geändert und was gilt?

Edit: Der komplette Gesprächsverlauf ist hier zu finden: Origin [Sammelthread]


----------

